# Freeport- Part 1: the Problem with Crematoriums



## Karl Green (Apr 12, 2004)

“Black Sails over Freeport- Part 1: the Problem with Crematoriums”

Ok, ladies and gentlemen, we'll be starting now. All OOC information that you need to tell me put at the end of your post in bracket like this:

[OOC: Diplomacy +10 to try to calm him down]

Of course the role-playing version of that would be further up the post, but if you need any rolls made, just make me aware of them. 

Also, please put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure our who everyone is. 

Thoughts go in italics, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.* If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but it must be light enough for me to read.

Occasionally I'll be making use of the spoiler tags. If you see a blank spot in a paragraph or something, like this 



Spoiler



this is an example of spoiler text


, please don't highlight it until you read the end of the post and get my recommendations as to who is supposed to read it.

---

Ah Freeport, the City of Adventure! Home to pirates and desperate chaps, of violence and intrigue, of cherished hopes and broken dreams. Oh its streets you’ll find amazing wealth and grinding poverty, benevolent priests and black-hearted cultist, honest merchant and two-timing thieves. Called the ‘Crossroads of the World’. Freeport is a stopping point for merchant fleets, home base for squadrons of privateers, and frequent port of call to renegade pirates. It’s a chaotic melting pot where gold is king and life is cheap. And for thousands of souls it’s home.

It has been a long and hot summer in the city of adventure, and tempers have run even hotter. There is yet no Sea Lord over Freeport, and the Captains Council is deadlocked. The rainy season is just barely starting… most of the time storm clouds blow in and it rains in the early evenings. With in a month or so the monsoon season will start but until then, most the storms are pretty mild. 

On the mainland, a war of sorts is brewing between the elves of the Tir na Quin and Northolt. Privateers have been flocking to the city of Freeport as in the past with all other wars; the Freeport Admiralty issues ‘Letters of Marquee’ (essentially renting out Freeport’s buccaneers to do what they do best on behalf of another country). But with the strife in the Captains Council, the Admiralty has stopped issuing the revenue-generating Letters. 

Orcs have streamed into the city in ever-larger numbers to assist in the refurbishing of Milton’s Folly, and the natives are not happy having that many savage humanoids swarming the streets, particularly ones who work for cut-rate wages. 

Our story begins on a sunny afternoon, down at the docks of Scurvytown...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 12, 2004)

It is mid to late afternoon down on the docks of Scurvytown, the sea gules are fighting over the trash that floats in and around the docks and the rats are making themselves fat on refuge that litters the street with little or no fear of passersby. A number of drunks’ stubble down the streets and beggars are just starting to appear, pleading their woes to any who will listen. Typical of this part of town, and most people are going about their business and not looking at anyone and not wanting any trouble… when a cry is heard over by the water… a body has been found and a small crowd has formed as a team of the Lord’s Watch arrives, pushing their way through the crowd.

Torren Blackquill and Kitsch are just returning from Dimetrios’s “Goods & Transports” shop a couple of blocks north of here. Dimetrios is a ‘merchant’ of some good standing who is not opposed to transporting just about anything from anywhere… generally free of taxes or official inspection. About the only things he will not deal in are Abyss Dust and slaves. Torren had just received some particular ingredients that he had requested Dimetrios to get, that would have cost at least twice as much and taken twice as long had he gone through the ‘proper cannels’. The pair noticed the crowd, and craning their necks can see that the Watch Sergeant had just turned the body over and was examining it…

Black Jack O'bannon was just leaving the Chumhouse, one of the cheapest, most violent, ugliest watering holes in all of Freeport… run by a pair of bad tempered dwarves no less! But Jack had been hoping to meet a Privateer Captain by the name of Fargus Ironfoot, a somewhat strange Halfling who is in town waiting to acquire the “Letters of Marquee” and to hire a new crew. But without the Letters, Fargus has not been hiring anyone and was instead drinking away his troubles at the Chumhouse, meaning Black Jack has left empty handed, without a job and limited coin. As he is walking down the dock heading toward his room at the Broken Mug (another tavern on the docks but over in the Warehouse District, that is actually fairly clean and cheap, and attracts better cliental then the Chumhouse) when he notices the crowd forming down at the water. A sergeant of the Lord’s Watch is just turning over the body to examine it. 

Everyone notices that the body was a human male, with a thick black beard and he is fully clothed, if waterlogged. As people start to get a look at the man’s face there is a mutter as a few people seem to recognize him… 

“*Oi now, that be Warty Pete, he done works out at the Crematorium!*” 
“*Ho now, I never did cotton to them carrion collectors coming into town and such… bad luck to be a handling the dead every day, iffin you ask me…*”
“*Whats this? Who’d be so crazy as to go a swimming in their cloths?*” 
“*Had to be a crazy to work at that the “burn and tombs” iffin ya ask me, I tell you want*”

…And similar such comments are made by the crowd. The four man team of the Lord’s Watch look at each other with some nervousness, and try and avoid looking at the Sergeant as much as possible. He makes a face and says “*You lads gets these people back a bit… and quit being so squeamish, an’t the first time ya all have seen a body… so stop acting like school girls and do yer jobs*” 

The Sergeant looks up and around and says to the crowd “*Ok you jack-a-bites have seen enough of this here show for today… ya all best be back to your business…*” he then looks around at the backs of his men and shakes his head.  

About then a small human male with a shaven head and wearing monks robes runs down the dock. When he gets closer you notice the symbol of Wee Jas is weaved into his robes… “*Oh my oh my… this is simply horrible… simply horrible… dear fellow that is young Pete, I knew something was dreadfully wrong when the boat from the Crematorium did not stop by this morning… Sergeant, I demand that you send a detachment to the island at once to discover what has happened there… why pirates or some dreadful Sea Devils could have overrun the place…* 

All three of you notice that at this the Lord’s Watch guards are shaking their heads and are not looking at all pleased.

[i.e. go ahead and post your comments or observations now; assuming that you are interested in what is happening or where you might be heading next]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 12, 2004)

Fentrith Fade was just coming from having lunch with Inquisitor Victor de Strome, of the 'Hold of Retribution' (also called the Church of St. Cuthbert; this is a rather strange set, that is not really looking for followers in Freeport and have set up shop in the worst part of town… they are much more interested in combating daemons and cults to Old forgotten gods. Fentrith is somewhat of a friend to Inquisitor Strome) when he heard the cry down by the docks. When Fentrith gets there he sees the crowd being pushed back as Father Finnegan Reel, a minor priest of Wee Jas (whose sect administers for the dead of Freeport) race down to where the sergeant is examine the body and starts his little speech… 

_spoiler known for Fentrith to follow _


Spoiler



[… for those that die in Freeport, they are either buried in private family plots or are taken to the Crematorium, where most are burned… but for those who wish it there are also extensive caves running underneath the island where a loved one can be placed; hence the nick name “the burn and tombs”. This is not common knowledge here but something a priest in the town would know]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 13, 2004)

*Black Jack Elven Rogue/Fighter*

*Black Jack approaches the priest and says*"well, father if the coin was right, I might be interested in helping you with your problem." *While looking the priest over to see if he might know more of the problem.



OOC:Untrained sense motive check.










8


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 13, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade*

Fentrith Fade, slightly curious, approaches the priest of Wee Jas. 

"Father Reel!"

Finnigan approaches, extending his hand in greeting. "My name is Fentrith Fade, a priest of Harrimast. Don't you think you might be overreacting? It's a lot more likely this poor fellow just took a swim during the wrong sort of weather and is just now coming back to us. Why so worried about a bunch of old tombs anyway?" _I wonder if the creepy Wee Jas priest knows more than he's telling. I was never much one for death, preferred life myself._

"'Sides, I think the Watch is more than a little busy right now, what with the orcs and all. Don't really see them being too caring about some stiff who washes in on the tide."


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 13, 2004)

Black Jack pushes his way up to talk with the Priest, who turns to him and says in reply “*Yes young fellow, well now, if the Sergeant here is derelict in his duties to the city and citizens both living and dead, then by all means I should be able to arrange some funds to be transferred from the coffers of Wee Jas to hire someone to go out and investigate… what say you sergeant?*”

The Sergeant looks Black Jack up and down and grumbles “*Hey I got en’off problems without added in a trip out to the ‘burn and tombs’ this Father… if you want to spend your coin to send some lay-about then more power to ya. Me and me lads only have to worry about 3 other murders that happened last night around here and keep the Orc-scum from rioting*” With that he orders one of his men to go fetch a stretcher to take poor Warty Pete over to the ‘black pier’. 

The priest huffs a bit and turns back to Black Jack “*Well then, my name is Father Finnegan Reel. I must attend to poor Pete here, but do come over to the last pier on these docks… they are hard to miss as they where painted black by some morbid dock workers, who thought it was fitting or some such thing. Hmm oh… well now… I have never hired a ‘troubleshooter’ before… what is the going rate… what say you to 50 gold crowns?*” 

About then Fentrith Fade pushes forward and after listen to his reply the father seems to think for a moment “*Ah yes a servant of Harrimast, well meet to you sir priest. Well now I can’t really say why I got this feeling of dread, but the workers out on the Crematorium are very responsible, and why Father Golmon would have no such shenanigans on his watch. We only have a small shire here on the docks where we can store bodies for a short time only. This is why they have to be collect each and every morning for transportation to the island. Also we do have carrier pigeons that are used to commutate back and forth with in case of emergencies or such, but they have send my no replies to my inquest. I just know that with the blessing of Wee Jas, something bad is a foot. But anyway I must attend to poor Pete here. Good day to you sir priest.*”

After Father Reel has moved off the Sergeant turns back to Jack (and glances at Fentrith Fade) and says in somewhat a low voice (that the both can hear) “*Iffin you an some other mates wants to go check the tombs out and the priest is willing to pay you hard coin, I be a happier man fer it. The lads they be a suppositious lot and they would not be to happy to be a going out there… especially this late in the day, with the storm rolling in tonight… ye probably with have to spend the night out there, and well it would take more mead then I could afford to get the men to stay overnight. So while I can’t offer ye any help in manpower, I can offer ye a boat. The Watch has a couple fer when we have to go check on the other islands and I could a sign it out to ya… Sergeant Yodel by the way.*” he yells at one of the other Watch members “*Markus, get ye tail over to the Watch Pier and arrange fer one of de boats to be down at the black pier pronto… well get the lead out you droopy eyed bastrad*”

_Black Jack sense motive, Priest seems pretty nervous… maybe worried, but you can’t really get a good ‘read’ off of him. Against the sergeant, who seems honest enough but is also not overly easy to read. For Fentrith Fade, as you are talking with the Priest you also get a bit of an odd feeling off of him, as if he might be not telling everything he know… could be any number of reasons but he is defiantly holding something back. To Fentrith, the sergeant seems pretty honest and not holding anything back… it does seem that the Watch is very nervous. NOTE that for some of these I am going to keep the result secret… so not telling you what you rolled. SECOND NOTE while the day is still fairly sunny, dark storm clouds are rolling in and it will probably rain fairly hard by early evening._

_[OCC D'oh TOTALLY sorry Black Jack... for some reason I changed ALL of those over to Tom  must drink more coffee]_


----------



## JimAde (Apr 13, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard*

*Torren lingers as the crowd wanders off.  He approaches Warty Pete's body, his hand holding a silk scarf over his face to ward off the smell.  He regards the body sadly.*

"Poor Warty Pete.  Even lemon oil didn't help."  *Shakes his head sadly.  Turns to those speaking with the sergeant.*

"Seems an unlikely time for a swim, don't you think?"  *Turns directly to Black Tom.  Extends his hand.*  "Torren Blackquill, sir, at your service."

"If you have a mind to head out to the crematoriums, I'd be inclined to accompany you.  Pete wasn't exactly a friend, but he wasn't a stranger either."

*Eyes narrow as he regards the body again.*  

"I am annoyed."

[OOC: I hope it's OK that I assume an acquaintance with Warty Pete.  I figure he might have been to see me about his unfortunate skin condition]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 13, 2004)

Kitsch scampers his way up beside Torren, regarding the body with an inquisitive eye.  Looking up to Torren he gestures ~you go, i go~.









*OOC:*


are they taking good watch over the body, if they aren't i'm gonna see if i can get a quick search of it, nab anything that might seem important and try to be inconspicuous about it.  search +6, sleight of hand +12.

i'm gonna use ~ for handsign so that it is distinguished from normal speech.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 13, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Thank you sergeant, always knew those years on a ship would come in handy."  *Black Jack says shaking the man's hand. Turning back to the priest* "I suppose 50 gold a piece would be acceptable, to check what is going on on the island.  Now once we find out, that might be subject to renegotion."


OOC: Can't you guys read?  It's Black JACK!


----------



## JimAde (Apr 13, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch scampers his way up beside Torren, regarding the body with an inquisitive eye. Looking up to Torren he gestures ~you go, i go~.



Torren nods.  He drops the scarf briefly to sign, ~Yes.  But stay out of trouble, ok?~  He replaces the scarf and turns to regard the priest along with Black Jack.



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC: Can't you guys read? It's Black JACK!



[OOC: Ack!  Sorry.  Too much X-men  /]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 13, 2004)

Father Finnegan Reel nods his head and wanders off toward the last pier, muttering to himself “*Dear or dear, just terrible… how will we get a replacement for that lad… oh dearest goddess Wes Jas, why do you test your faithful servant in such a matter?*” 

The Sergeant nods as Torren Blackquill comes up and raises an eyebrow toward Kitsch. Looking back at Torren he says “*Oi now iffin ye known poor Warty Pete then I be sorry ye ya. Anyway I’m sure the priest would be letting whomever wants to go along… cour’sen I bet ye a crown that he don’t go…*” to Black Jack he says “*Well I have the boat set over to the last dock iffin you wants to meet it over there*” 

_[OCC JimAde - sure you can assume that, I don’t mind AT all if you guys take “little” liberties to the story at all]_

[*no one is really looking at the body that much Kitsch, as they seem to be talking. You see that a couple of the Watch are just coming this way with a stretcher to remove the body but you have a few seconds where no one is looking around, you do a quick search but he does not seem to be carrying anything. No one seems to notice what you are doing at all though (including other players). You do notice that Warty Pete does have a lot of warts, but some of them around his hands and feet are really big and have a slightly black coloring to them. You might have seen him before and don’t quit remember the warts being this bad*]

_[OCC Ferrix - Ah like the idea of using ~ for handsign, good touch]_

_[OCC rangerjohn – again sorry about the Black Tom… not sure what I was thinking there; I changed my reply above]_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [*no one is really looking at the body that much Kitsch, as they seem to be talking. You see that a couple of the Watch are just coming this way with a stretcher to remove the body but you have a few seconds where no one is looking around, you do a quick search but he does not seem to be carrying anything. No one seems to notice what you are doing at all though (including other players). You do notice that Warty Pete does have a lot of warts, but some of them around his hands and feet are really big and have a slightly black coloring to them. You might have seen him before and don’t quit remember the warts being this bad*]



Villard is getting out of the boat, his girlfriend body in his arm. As he walks towards the crematorium, he notices the small crowd and approaches it. 

[OOC Is it ok if I introduce myself like this?]
[OOC Villard has 10 in spot did he noticed Kitsch fooling around the body]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

_[OCC no problem their DarkMaster, but the Crematorium is actually out on an island about 2 miles away. The "black dock" as it were is on the docks of Freeport and that is where you character would be heading...]_

Mournfully walking down the docks, Villard is gently carrying the shroud-covered body of his dear Enrama when he notices the commotion on the pier. Members of the watch are packing up a body that looks to have drowned or something. There is a rather odd assortment of people gathered around the body… four stick out in particular, a human in fine clothing (this is one of the worst parts of town, lots of beggars and poor sailors, so money tends to stick out), a large monkey like creature that Villard believes is called a filcher, an elf dressed in black, and another human who looks to be a priest of kind carrying a very fine bastard sword _[OCC –sorry there hammerhead but I just assume that anything made out of Adamantine is going to be VERY nice indeed ]_. they are talking to a Sergeant of the Watch as another priest brushes by you muttering about the problems of the world and why always him (this is Father Finnegan Reel). *Looking around Villard notices that the flinch seems very interested in the body of the dead man, not so much touching it but that he is very close looking it over really well* Villard also hears the Sergeant talking about the possible troubles out at the Crematorium. Most of the crowd has broken up but there is still muttering about what might be happening out at the the ‘tomb and burn’ and anyone crazy enough to handle the dead would be crazy enough to go a swimmin’ in their cloths, etc.

Zoraster Surefoot is wondering around down in Scurvytown, looking for a cheap yet respectable place to say to stretch his meager wealth as long as he possible can when he also notices the actives of going on. He catches the tail end of the conversation but he is pretty sure he heard something about trouble off somewhere out of town, and that there was the possibility of money or reward involved…

_[OCC assume that you both can post now]_

_[OCC dang, mixed up rangerjohn and hammerhead... sign... must drink more coffee before posting in the morning]_


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 14, 2004)

*Fetrith Fade*

_Fifty gold coins, eh? I could certainly use some cash...was it only last week I found that pirate treasure. Where did it all go? Oh, yeah. Heh, that was pretty fun, and I only remember half of it!_

A smile on his face, Fentrith Fade readjusts his holy symbol, displaying it more prominently on his chest. He extends his hand to Torren in greeting, while observing Villard from the corner of his eye. 

"Well, my name be Fentrith, Fentrith Fade. And it seems to me that checkin' out some little tomb is more than worth a pocketful of coins. Plus, I don't know about the rest of you, but Reel's story stinks worse than ol' Pete will in a few days."

Fentrith chuckles at his joke, then continues. "It would seem to be a pretty simple sail to check out the tomb and burn, and in case there's some kind of trouble there, well, safety in numbers."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 14, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Swashbuckler*

Upon noticing the group and overhearing a bit of their conversation, Zoraster will immediately approach them. 

"Excuse, did someone mention trouble and money?  Because those happen to be two things I'm paticularly good with.  Zoraster Surefoot at your service.  Pleased to meet you, Fentrith.  What seems to be the problem?"

Zoraster looks at the group expectantly, and makes sure he's standing in a position where everyone can see his shining armor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Fifty gold coins, eh? I could certainly use some cash...was it only last week I found that pirate treasure. Where did it all go? Oh, yeah. Heh, that was pretty fun, and I only remember half of it!_
> 
> A smile on his face, Fentrith Fade readjusts his holy symbol, displaying it more prominently on his chest. He extends his hand to Torren in greeting, while observing Villard from the corner of his eye.
> 
> ...



Villard, not caring at all about the money but wanting to put her beloved one in a proper resting place more than anything, steps forward showing absolutely no emotions. 

50 gp nowadays you go nowhere with that, why are they getting so excited about it, most of them will probably spend it quicker than they earn it. I don't know if I should mingle with those people, but I really need to find her a decent resting place. 

Villard then start looking at the sky trying to predict the weather for the coming days.

[OOC Villard has survival 8 +2 with knowledge nature above ground, so survival 10]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 14, 2004)

Torren shakes each proferred hand once, firmly.

"Pleased to meet you all. Well this is turning into quite a mob." He looks around at the assembled men (and Kitsch) and says, "If we're going to do this, let's get started.  Oh, before I forget," he says gesturing at the filcher, "This is Kitsch.  His people are unable to speak, but he can understand our language just fine."  A rueful smirk crosses Torren's face.  "He's much smarter than he looks.  Play cards with him at your own risk."

"I'd like to run back to my shop and pick up a few things. I can meet you all at the black pier in fifteen minutes. Agreed?"


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> [OOC Villard has survival 8 +2 with knowledge nature above ground, so survival 10]




*Looking at the sky and felling the wind on his face, Villard can tell that it is going to rain tonight, probably pretty hard. Not the kind of night you would want to be out in a small boat; roll 13 +10 =23*

The Sergeant of the watch says to the group (that Villard is standing a bit away from but can still hear what is being said) "*Well I got me some Orc troubles to be a dealing with, iffin any a whos is going, you should head on over to the 'Black Pier', that be where Father Finnegan Reel wandered off to... and iffin you ask me all them death cult followers have more secrets than fish in the sea. Sure hope the 'tomb and burn' is ok, causen we an't got many other places to put the dead, septin' maybe the sea. Good luck to ya all*" 

The Sergeant and two of his men move all while the other two start walking down the dock with the body of poor Warty Pete on a strecher... heading towards the last dock, that is of course painted black (about 5 docks down, and the very last one on this side of Freeport)


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

My word usually do not have a strong impact but there is no way I go in this boat tonight with this storm coming. These people are crazy.

"I am willing to go with you, but not tonight, the weather is too bad and we all risk dying before we even get there. I also suggest we get a bit more information about this place tonight and prepare ourself accordingly. Also it would be nice if we could figure out how the poor man died, if we don't want to die the same way. I think monkey man [OOC no social skill] already started the investigation"

Then I look around to see how the people will react to this suggestion.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 14, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

double post


----------



## JimAde (Apr 14, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> My word usually do not have a strong impact but there is no way I go in this boat tonight with this storm coming. These people are crazy.
> 
> "I am willing to go with you, but not tonight, the weather is too bad and we all risk dying before we even get there. I also suggest we get a bit more information about this place tonight and prepare ourself accordingly. Also it would be nice if we could figure out how the poor man died, if we don't want to die the same way. I think monkey man [OOC no social skill] already started the investigation"
> 
> Then I look around to see how the people will react to this suggestion.



Torren regards this striking apparition blankly for a moment, then says "I don't believe we can afford to wait.  Communication with the island has been lost and, as the sergeant pointed out, the people there perform a highly valuable service for this city.  I have been in cities where the dead are not so speedily interred and it is not pleasant."  Torren looks after the retreating guards carrying the stretcher.  "Besides, I wish to know what has happened to Warty Pete.  Examining his body seems wise, I agree, but I _will_ go to the island today.  The weather will hold if we hurry."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 14, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren regards this striking apparition blankly for a moment, then says "I don't believe we can afford to wait.  Communication with the island has been lost and, as the sergeant pointed out, the people there perform a highly valuable service for this city.  I have been in cities where the dead are not so speedily interred and it is not pleasant."  Torren looks after the retreating guards carrying the stretcher.  "Besides, I wish to know what has happened to Warty Pete.  Examining his body seems wise, I agree, but I _will_ go to the island today.  The weather will hold if we hurry."




Zoraster also turns to look at the latest arrival.  "Yes, there's no reason to wait for tonight when today will do."  *Looks over the corpse Villard is carrying.*  "I'd expect you to be the one in a rush, carting around a dead woman like that.  She'll probably be drawing flies by the morrow."  *Zoraster scrunches up his nose, then looks back to the rest of the group.*  "Let us be off." 

[OOC:  If most of the party members voice agreement, Zoraster will head for the black pier.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 14, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> My word usually do not have a strong impact but there is no way I go in this boat tonight with this storm coming. These people are crazy.
> 
> "I am willing to go with you, but not tonight, the weather is too bad and we all risk dying before we even get there. I also suggest we get a bit more information about this place tonight and prepare ourself accordingly. Also it would be nice if we could figure out how the poor man died, if we don't want to die the same way. I think monkey man [OOC no social skill] already started the investigation"
> 
> Then I look around to see how the people will react to this suggestion.





_[OCC - just a quick note, that at the present it is late afternoon, still somewhat sunny and warm but the storm clouds are still rolling in. You have a couple of hours before the storm hits... but that means that you will probably be stuck out on the island for the night. It will take about a hour and a half, to two hours to rowing out to the island or back]_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> _[OCC - just a quick note, that at the present it is late afternoon, still somewhat sunny and warm but the storm clouds are still rolling in. You have a couple of hours before the storm hits... but that means that you will probably be stuck out on the island for the night. It will take about a hour and a half, to two hours to rowing out to the island or back]_



[OCC Ok didn't know that] 

Villard overheard from the crowd that it takes about two hours to get there, and looking at the dead body of Enrama. "Ok I will go with you, you are right I cannot wait to long." turning towards Fentrith. "Fentrith, that your name right, as a holy man can you identified what killed this poor man, and if you know anything about this Island, I would like you to tell us on our way there.  Thanks" 

Villard wait for an answer from the cleric, realising quickly, that again, people are probably getting annoyed by his remark.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 15, 2004)

_[Sorry about that DarkMaster, sometimes not always so clear ] 
[OCC assuming that the party makes it way down the docks following the two Watch members hauling the body]_

As the group makes it way down the docks, the two Watchmen struggle with the body on the stretch "*Bugger me, oi now this feller is heavi now, what.*" and similar complains come from them. 

After a minute or two the group comes upon the last dock of Freeport. It is painted black, although it is in sore need of a new paint job and wind and weather have taken it’s took on the faded color. There is a small warehouse at the end of the pier, also painted black with the symbol of Wee Jas hanging over the front door. 

Father Finnegan Reel appears out the door and assures the Watchmen into the building. Black Jack notices a medium sized row boat heading this way, being piloted by another two members of the Watch. Inside the building there are five small tables set up along the walls, three of which have shrouded bodies on them. There is also a small door straight ahead that leads deeper into the building. Father Reel directs the warriors to put the body of Warty Pete onto one of the unoccupied tables. Seeing Villard, the Father says “*Dear or dear me… well put the body over there on the last table lad… whatever am I going to do if any more show up. Oh dear me… dear me…*” He looks around at the group as the two Watchmen leave and say “*So ah now, I see you picked up a few more ‘troubleshooters’ I would say; well good, very good. Never know what one might find out there, and it is always good to be prepared. So let me see, I only have about 100 gold crowns here at the shire, most of our money is held in the 1st Merchant Bank of Freeport, so I will have to draw that out for the lot of you tomorrow. But I am always here, so you can trust me I am sure. I believe that the Watch Sergeant was going to have a boat or something for you… I don’t suppose that if it is large enough that you would be able to take these poor unfortunate souls along with you?*”


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 15, 2004)

"That would be quite the boat mate,  unless someone here can help me row I doubt it."  Black Jack says. *As he looks around to see if anyone else admits to the skill.*


----------



## JimAde (Apr 15, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

As the rest of the group makes its way toward the black pier, Torren signs to Kitsch, ~Don't let them leave until I return, OK?~.  Then he trots off toward his shop.  He dashes inside quickly and slings a leather bag over his shoulder.  _Always nice to have a few surprise on hand_, he thinks.

After making sure to lock up and ensuring that his magical wards are in place, he dashes back to the pier.

[OOC: I just didn't think Torren would be carting all this stuff along during the day, plus he'd want to make sure the shop was OK if he had to be away for the night.  If they're going to examine the body and everything, I should have time.  Just let me know when I get back.]


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2004)

Fentrith shrugs in regards to Villard's interrogation. "Well, you know mate, I'm a priest of Harrimast. Not like I'm a bloody saint or anything of the sort. Nor do I know much about tombs and th' like, other than to avoid them whenever possible."

"I s'pose I could divine what killed the body by askin' him, but I doubt much that Finnigan would like that too much. Not a fan of speaking to corpses myself, kind of depressing, you know?"

Fentrith Fade walks to the Black Pier with the rest. _I don't want to take a bunch of corpses aboard. Bad luck, and all that. Sides, they probably stink. We could just dump 'em once we're out of sight...

...That's wouldn't be righteous, though, would it? Still kind of funny though._

"Sure, mate, we'll do as you ask. But if we run into a peck of trouble, we expect more adequate compensation, you know? And it's rowing, mate, not that difficult. An eight year old girl could probably row well enough." Fentrith smirks, wondering just what kind of sailor this elf was. 

Watching Torren leave, he pretends to ignore the filcher. "So, mates, I didn't like the look of that one anyhow. Now that he's gone, why don't we leave him here?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 15, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Yes, it rowing, which requires experience and coordination not wind up in a circle."  Black Jack returns.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 15, 2004)

_Torren's probably closing up his shop, need to keep all these people here.  The halfling looks like a lucky one to keep around, got the air of the sea about him._

Chittering something particularly derisory in the Filcher tongue at Fentrith, he scampers to the side of the halfling and gestures in an almost manic frenzy something that looks akin to pointing at the majority of people in the room and then at the ground beneath his feet.

_Bloody humans, always ready to leave people behind, this one in particular seems like he might be a mess of trouble, though that bastard sword looks like its well-used and quite expensive.  Maybe he'll have some use after all._









*OOC:*


sorry for the bit of delay in my posting, it's finals time so i'm caught between slacking off writing papers like a crazy person and whatever else i end up doing.. and lemurs aren't monkeys dang it! ;-) they're prosimians or primates, but they look quite distinctive from the majority of monkeys... national geographic has some good pictures of them


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 15, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

To Fentrith: "I don't know, anyone who has a monkey that can play cards is alright with me."

"One of you want to look over that body?  I'm not much for poking around with the dead."



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Chittering something particularly derisory in the Filcher tongue at Fentrith, he scampers to the side of the halfling and gestures in an almost manic frenzy something that looks akin to pointing at the majority of people in the room and then at the ground beneath his feet.




*Watches the filcher gesticulating.*  "What is it, you want us all to dance?  Hmm, I wonder if you really play cards..."

[OOC: Zoraster thinks he looks like a monkey.   ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I don’t suppose that if it is large enough that you would be able to take these poor unfortunate souls along with you?[/b]”



" I don't care about the others but this one" pointing to Enrama's body "is coming along for sure".


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith shrugs in regards to Villard's interrogation. "Well, you know mate, I'm a priest of Harrimast. Not like I'm a bloody saint or anything of the sort. Nor do I know much about tombs and th' like, other than to avoid them whenever possible."
> 
> "I s'pose I could divine what killed the body by askin' him, but I doubt much that Finnigan would like that too much. Not a fan of speaking to corpses myself, kind of depressing, you know?"




Funny man, lots of talking, few actions. A cleric scared of death people and that know nothing about the crematorium, what kind of people am I mingling with. 
I'd rather have another good fighter with us than a want a be cleric.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Sure, mate, we'll do as you ask. But if we run into a peck of trouble, we expect more adequate compensation, you know? And it's rowing, mate, not that difficult. An eight year old girl could probably row well enough." Fentrith smirks, wondering just what kind of sailor this elf was.




"Money, is it all you care about?" "And concerning rowing I would like to see you in action, you are pretty good with words but when it comes to actually doing something you seem pretty useless"

[OOC Hammerhead, I have nothing against you it's just that my character is a weird man]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 15, 2004)

Torren makes his way off toward his home, while the others talk in the wayhouse. Outside it takes the Watch about 5 minute to make it to the pier, and the two Watchmen climb out and tie it up on the docks. The boat has six double-seat benches running down the middle.  Four of the seats have oars set up for two-man teams (although just the two Watchmen handle it without to much difficulty, they just were not overly fast).  

Father Finnegan Reel listens to most of the conversation and says "*Ah well, if there is extra troubles, ah, I am sure that the lot of you can handle whatever trouble might be out there, but well Father Golmon would be better able to handle such things. If you have never been there before let me give you a brief description; the island is about two miles east of here. The Crematorium houses some 15 labors, Father Golmon, who runs the facility and his acolyte Bianka Altanish. Most people are cremated in the furnace, although those who wish to pay a modest fee and an annual donation are interred in the tombs below. The island itself has a very extensive cave system running underneath it. Morley Torrock, the caretaker of the tombs, says that they go on for miles but no one has ever really explored them. Well I am not sure what other help I could give you, except the blessings of Wee Jas, may she guild and protect you all…*”

The Father watches you to see what you do. Torren has yet to return, but then it has been no more the 10 minutes…


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 15, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

"Thank you father" Then looking straight in his eyes "As a reward I would prefer to get her a proper burial in the tombs, than gold"

turning towards Kitsch
~Where is your friend, we really need to hurry if we don't want to get caught in the storm~ 
[OOC Karl, I chose the naval sign language]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> ~Where is your friend, we really need to hurry if we don't want to get caught in the storm~




*Kitsch gives a toothy grin and signs ~he'll be back soon, he's probably closing up his shop so it's secure for the night.  we need to keep all of them here till he returns.~ _One more monkey comment..._


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

After a bit more debate, Fentrith and Black Jack start down the latter to balance the boat for the others to get in without much trouble. Villard places the body of his beloved gently in the back of the boat... much to the worry of some onlookers. Kitsch and Zoraster continue to try and communicate on the dock, when a horse drawn carriage dashes down the street and slides to a stop at the end of the pier... Torrin, with a large bag over one shoulder jumps from the back and runs down the dock to the boat, a large grin on his face...


_[OCC again just to move it along a bit, if anyone is opposed or wishes to change please speak up ]_


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, Priest of Harrimast*

Fentrith laughs uneasily, treating the affair as some kind of joke. "Not all I care about, mate. Not at all. As for the rowing, well, it's a sorry sailor who can't move an oar, you know? Heh, and I am pretty useless. Thought you knew that going in," Fentrith replies, laughing again.

He then grips the intricately crafted black hilt of his sword, rubbing his hand along the pommel. Meanwhile, he observes the tiny filcher's handsigns out of the corner of his eye. "I think the little fella is trying to say something? What's that? Torren fell into a well?"

_I understand. Your character isn't the only wierd one by any stretch._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> After a bit more debate, Fentrith and Black Jack start down the latter to balance the boat for the others to get in without much trouble. Villard places the body of his beloved gently in the back of the boat... much to the worry of some onlookers. Kitsch and Zoraster continue to try and communicate on the dock, when a horse drawn carriage dashes down the street and slides to a stop at the end of the pier... Torrin, with a large bag over one shoulder jumps from the back and runs down the dock to the boat, a large grin on his face...
> 
> 
> _[OCC again just to move it along a bit, if anyone is opposed or wishes to change please speak up ]_



Pausing briefly to look at the carriage, Torren whistles loudly.  "Come on," he shouts, "we don't have all night."  A large, brillirantly scarlet parrot flies out of the carriage and lands on his left shoulder.  Slung over his right shoulder is a large leather bag.  As he approaches the group boarding the boat he says, "just thought I'd grab a few things we might need.  Including the Captain here," he says indicating the parrot.  "Kitsch are you...ah, yes there you are.  Stop dancing with that fellow and both of you come along!"  Torren sits at one of the oars and gets ready to do his share of the rowing.

[OOC: I know Kitsch isn't dancing with anybody, but Torren does have a tendancy to assume he's the only one who knows what's going on, even when he doesn't have a clue  ]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

*Kitsch - filcher rogue 5*

Chittering something in filcher akin to "i know, i know", Kitsch scampers across the dock and down the side and into the boat.  Taking a position near the prow of the boat, he produces a deck of cards from somewhere [sleight of hand check] and begins to shuffle them absently.









*OOC:*


sleight of hand check = [dice] +12


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Kitsch are you...ah, yes there you are.  Stop dancing with that fellow and both of you come along!" Torren sits at one of the oars and gets ready to do his share of the rowing.





"Oh, he was dancing?  I thought I was imagining it."  *Zoraster leaps into the boat.*  "Kitsch, you want to play a game while we ride?  The oars are a little high for me."

[OOC: Jump mod +10, Tumble +14 to land softly.   Zoraster jumping into the boat isn't as dangerous as it sounds since he only weighs about 60 pounds, including gear.  Although it's still not the safest thing to be doing.  Darkmaster - Naval Code and Sign Language are different languages.  Naval Code is like morse code.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Seeing Toren and his managerie, Jack shakes his head.  ~_What did I get myself into._~  "Whoah there mate,this isn't  the circus."  ~_Though I must admit, he does look like he'd  do well in the rigging._

OOC: At this point he considers the filch another of Toren's _pets._


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 16, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Oh, he was dancing?  I thought I was imagining it."  *Zoraster leaps into the boat.*  "Kitsch, you want to play a game while we ride?  The oars are a little high for me."




*With a happy grin and nod to Zoraster, Kitsch holds up a set of ivory dice in one hand and the deck of cards in the other; which one he seems to be proposing.* _Well, at least some of us will have fun passing the time._









*OOC:*


Kitsch will usually play an honest game, although he has a natural knack for counting the cards, as well as tossing the dice.  If you want to make this a sort of running time-passer between Zoraster and Kitsch I could see it developing into an interesting sort of con if need be in bars or what not ;-).  If they get caught they start arguing and "fighting" with one another and then when the chance is right make a break for it or turn on the actual antagonist.

rangerjohn are those things in ~ and italics thoughts? maybe they should just be italics since we're using ~ for sign language


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *With a happy grin and nod to Zoraster, Kitsch holds up a set of ivory dice in one hand and the deck of cards in the other; which one he seems to be proposing.* _Well, at least some of us will have fun passing the time._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: Yes, those are thoughts.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 16, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> After a bit more debate, Fentrith and Black Jack start down the latter to balance the boat for the others to get in without much trouble. Villard places the body of his beloved gently in the back of the boat... much to the worry of some onlookers. Kitsch and Zoraster continue to try and communicate on the dock, when a horse drawn carriage dashes down the street and slides to a stop at the end of the pier... Torrin, with a large bag over one shoulder jumps from the back and runs down the dock to the boat, a large grin on his face...
> 
> 
> _[OCC again just to move it along a bit, if anyone is opposed or wishes to change please speak up ]_



After putting his beloved body in the back of the boat, He puts himself in a position to observe the sea surrounding the boat. Villard ignores all the `noise` coming from the others on the boat. 

[OOC Villard has spot 10]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 16, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *With a happy grin and nod to Zoraster, Kitsch holds up a set of ivory dice in one hand and the deck of cards in the other; which one he seems to be proposing.* _Well, at least some of us will have fun passing the time._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Zoraster will gesture towards the deck of cards.*  "So, what's your favorite game?  ...   Oh, sorry, I guess you can't answer.  Well, just deal a hand and I'll figure it out."

[OOC: Developing and running a con would be hard considering that Kitsch can't really talk to Zoraster.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 16, 2004)

No one really sees where the cards come from, except that one minute they are there Kitsch 
_[generally I will make the rolls but for minor, role-playing stuff you guys totally can]_. 

Zoraster lightly jumps into the boat without problem and sits down in the front with the filch 
_[*Jump roll 12 +10 =22, Tumble to land softly 13 +14 =27*]_.  

Villard looks around and sees a few smaller boats coming and going, but most of the larger ships are waiting for the evening tide. The storm clouds are still rolling in and he figures two, three hours tops before the rain and wind pick up. From here Villard (or any of the others) can't see the island 
_[*Spot roll 14 +10 =24*]_. 

At present only Torrin is at an oaring station as it were. With Fentrith and Black Jack the boat would make fair speed (while the oars are on double seats, such that two men would row side by side, one oar each; they are also set up so that one man sitting in the middle could row by himself).


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> No one really sees where the cards come from, except that one minute they are there Kitsch
> _[generally I will make the rolls but for minor, role-playing stuff you guys totally can]_.
> 
> Zoraster lightly jumps into the boat without problem and sits down in the front with the filch
> ...



Villard, will continue his observation through out the trip. He is waiting for someone to take the other oar.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 16, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, Goofy Cleric*

Fentrith looks around and observes no one else jumping at the opportunity to man an oar. He inwardly smiled though. _This shall be interesting._

Sitting down at one of the rowing stations, Fentrith quickly makes apparent that he, at the very least, knows how to row a boat. "Let's get this boat on the seas 'fore that storm comes in. Not looking forward to a night in a tomb though, you know?"


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 17, 2004)

With Fentrith, Torrin, and Black Jack rowing _(assuming he wishes to help out  )_ the odd party set out for the Crematorium at best possible speed (which is still pretty slow). Within an hour or so Freeport starts retreating into the distance, the mountains on the southern part of the island still predominate behind you, when Vallard spots the island in the distance. The late afternoon sunlight makes the waves sparkle as the island come into view in the next 30 minutes of rowing. It has two barren peaks on each end, one would guess the higher reaches approximately 300 feet and the other around 100 feet. From this angle it looks like the island is around six or seven hundred feet long. Narrow rocky beaches line the shores, and small wiry shrubs grow here and there on the sparse landscape. Between the two promontories sits a small building made of stone and brick, maybe two stories high with a bell tower raising an additional two floors about the rest of the complex. To east side of the building, coming up right out the side of the larger peak, sticks a thick chimney or smoke stack (more then likely the crematorium you would guess). There is a short stone wall surrounds this part of the building (linking up between the two peaks), and a path leads from the front gate down to a single short pier that juts into the ocean. The dock is deserted, and all you can hear are the calls of seagulls and the crashing of the breakers… as the boat gets closers a light rain begins to fall and the wind picks up a bit. There is still maybe 30 minutes to an hour before the main storm hits, but what light of the day that remains is rapidly fading.

_[OCC assuming that you tie the boat up at the docks, go ahead and let me know what you want to do next… The pier sticks out into the water about 30 feet or so. The path up to the gate in the short wall is maybe 100ft from the end of the pier._


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/fighter*

Black Jack also takes an oar, ocassionally watching the sky nervously.  At the dock he ties off the boat and climbs up to pier.  "Oi mates, we should get to shelter quickly.  I would  suggest we head to the two-story building to find someone in charge and perhaps have the girl dealt with.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 17, 2004)

*Valliard ranger/rogue*

After making sure the boat is secure on the dock and not wanting to lose the body in the storm, Valliard take the body from the back of the boat. "I will bring the body in the main building, Black do you want to come with me" Then Valliard starts to walk towards the main building. Valliard walks slowly taking time to look carefully at the dock and he also try to detect sign of life or activity in the buildings in front [OOC spot 10] 

[OOC How high is the wall, are there any places where someone could hide(enemy or place where Valliard could hide)]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 17, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

When the boat arrives, Zoraster will help Kitsch pick up the cards, then hop out and look around.  "Looks like a friendly enough place.  So, uh, nobody ever told me what we're getting paid to do here.  I don't suppose it involves a large hot dinner?"

[OOC: Zoraster will continue on to the building once everyone is out of the boat.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 17, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> [OOC How high is the wall, are there any places where someone could hide(enemy or place where Valliard could hide)]




_[OCC the wall is about 6 feet tall. There is about 15 feet between the wall and the main building, a small courtyard]_

*spot roll 8 +10 =18. Villard does not see anyone around*


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Yes, lets get out of this rain, and see what we can find."  Black Jack ansewers as he follows valliard.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 17, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard*

"Why don't you have a quick look around, Captain," Torren says to the Parrot. The garish bird flies off and circles the building once, returning to Torren's shoulder as the group approaches the building's entrance.While the parrot is gone he observes, "Well this place likely isn't too cheerful at any time, but now it looks positively desolate. Still at least we can get out of the wet."

[OOC: I know I can't get any detailed info from my familiar, but if there's something really nasty on the other side of the wall I'm hoping he'll have an emotional reaction to it]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 17, 2004)

Flying a quick circle around the building and getting a look behind the wall, the parrot returns to Torrin’s shoulder… 
_[OCC if you are basing the parrot on the Raven familiar it can speak one language of your choice but you don’t have one written down on your sheet, so I will assume unless you want to change it that it speaks common, so it can communicate with you somewhat (INT 7)_
It squawks ounces and says “*Aye, Caw, Captain wanttin a cracker soon, Caw, nothing to report, Captain my Captain… not even a mouse…Caw! Aye! Captain wat a cracker!*”
As the party approaches the wall, Villard notices numerous shambling footprints in the gravelly beach as you move off the dock and up a small incline. 
_Survival roll 14 +8 =22 -5 (as you are not actively checking)_
The entrance into the large courtyard is a simple space in the wall, with a wooden gate that is open right now. A fair portion of the yard is given over to cultivation of vegetable gardens and even a small orchard of stunted apple trees. To the southwest, the base of the bell tower is all but obscured by a thick growth of vines. The rock composing the courtyards eastern wall has a cave opening the looks to leave right to the smoke stack or chimney. The main door leading into the building is straight ahead, closed and looks to be made of thick black oak. A symbol of Wee Jas is engraved over the entrance.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 17, 2004)

Climbing out of the boat, Kitsch gives a little grunt as it starts to rain.  Signing to Torren ~Captain seems happy to be out and about.  We should get a move on, you don't want to get your fine clothes wet.~  With a mirthful chitter, Kitsch starts to follow the other few towards the buildings, keeping an ear and an eye out for anything amiss.









*OOC:*


Listen +3, Spot +5


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 17, 2004)

Kitsch is very watchful and listening for any trouble, but nothing seems to be amiss... 
_listen roll 20 +3 =23; spot roll 2 +5=7_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 18, 2004)

*Valliard ranger/rogue*

"FootPrints on the ground" Villard puts Enrama's body on the ground and looks at the footprint trying to determine where they are coming from or where they lead.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 18, 2004)

_*Survival roll 13 +8 =23*_
Right around the high tide water mark, Villard can sees around a number of foot-prints in the softer earth here (some bare foot, some wearing boats and other shoes). They look to be about a dozen sets or so and they are heading down towards the beach. He loses the trail on the rocky shore, and a quick search around does not show any other prints coming back from the beach back onto shore. They might have climbed the rocky hights, or headed out into the water...


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Flying a quick circle around the building and getting a look behind the wall, the parrot returns to Torrin’s shoulder…
> _[OCC if you are basing the parrot on the Raven familiar it can speak one language of your choice but you don’t have one written down on your sheet, so I will assume unless you want to change it that it speaks common, so it can communicate with you somewhat (INT 7)_
> It squawks ounces and says “*Aye, Caw, Captain wanttin a cracker soon, Caw, nothing to report, Captain my Captain… not even a mouse…Caw! Aye! Captain wat a cracker!*”



[OOC: I forgot that such a familar can speak. Very convenient!]

Torren reaches into the large bag on his shoulder, rummages around for a moment, and comes out with a cracker. He holds this for the Captain and says, "Well done, my friend. Here you are."



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Climbing out of the boat, Kitsch gives a little grunt as it starts to rain. Signing to Torren ~Captain seems happy to be out and about. We should get a move on, you don't want to get your fine clothes wet.~ With a mirthful chitter, Kitsch starts to follow the other few towards the buildings, keeping an ear and an eye out for anything amiss.



"Good point, Kitsch," he observes. "Once the ruffles get soaked it's nearly impossible to get them properly stiff again." Torren makes a complex gesture with one finger and mutters a word. A faint shimmer briefly outlines him, and the rain begins to bead up and run off his clothing.

[OOC: _Prestidigitation_. I hope my description is OK. Since the spell specifically says it can clean, I hope water resistance is an OK effect.]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 19, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

*Zoraster continues along the path, paying no attention to Villard's examination of the ground.  He'll pause when he reaches the gate, and peer through it.*  "Hello?  Anybody home?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 19, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"So either, the trouble came from and returned to the sea.  Or  something scared the workers so much they took thier chances there.  Like Ol' Pete.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> *Zoraster continues along the path, paying no attention to Villard's examination of the ground.  He'll pause when he reaches the gate, and peer through it.*  "Hello?  Anybody home?"



After finishing the investigation Villard will pick the dead body and will joined the others.
[OOTC Karl, Let me know when he finishes his exploration, also since the "tank" of the group is a halfling swashbuckler I am questioning our way of approaching the house, shouldn't we sent kitsh, villard or even the parrot to scout the place, instead of just rushing in.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: I forgot that such a familar can speak. Very convenient!]
> 
> Torren reaches into the large bag on his shoulder, rummages around for a moment, and comes out with a cracker. He holds this for the Captain and says, "Well done, my friend. Here you are."
> 
> ...



Villard can't beleive his eyes, he is actually spending one of his precious spell on futility. [OOTC Funny  ]

Hope vanity will not kill us all.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade*

"Where the hell did everyone go?" Fentrith asks the open sea, as he pulls his cloak over his head. Witnessing Torren's antics, he mutters "Bloody wizards" before trudging off in the direction of the compound. Ignoring the halfling's attempts at scouting, Fentrith will push open the gate himself. 

Still, one glance around the empty and uninviting landscape and Fentrith readies his shield and draws his sword and most precious possession, the adamantine blade known as _Cronus's Knife_.

"I'm tired of waiting around in the muck and rain," he announces.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm tired of waiting around in the muck and rain," he announces.



What the hell is wrong with this Cleric, aren't Cleric renowed for their great wisdom. Villard opinion of this wanna be cleric worsen. 

As soon as he his finish Villard will let the covered body there and will rush towards the fence grabbing his bow on the way and will stay hidden behind the wall as Fentrith goes in making sure that if anything menacing appears by the window or around him, he is ready to shot it down.

[OCC: hide 11, spot and listen 10, Attack Bonus with "Blood Freezer" +8, 1-8+2, If within 30 foot add +1 to hit +1 Dmg and if hidden add 2d6 dmg]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> What the hell is wrong with this Cleric, aren't Cleric renowed for their great wisdom. Villard opinion of this wanna be cleric worsen.
> 
> As soon as he his finish Villard will let the covered body there and will rush towards the fence grabbing his bow on the way and will stay hidden behind the wall as Fentrith goes in making sure that if anything menacing appears by the window or around him, he is ready to shot it down.




Zoraster will be quite suprised by the actions of his companions. 
_What sort of job have I gotten myself into here?  Fentrith and the jerk look like they're assaulting the place.  I thought it was a temple..._ 
*Zoraster follows Fentrith in, looking around for the attack his companions seem to be expecting.*

[OOC: spot mod -1, listen mod +1, Zoraster looking around doesn't really mean much]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> _What sort of job have I gotten myself into here?  Fentrith and the jerk look like they're assaulting the place.  I thought it was a temple..._
> [OOC: spot mod -1, listen mod +1, Zoraster looking around doesn't really mean much]




[OOC: I guess Villard is the jerk, poor Villard  , I am just covering him, I wanted to investigate the area a bit more but he went in. It looks like there is something going on, the temple seems deserted, no light and we're almost night, nobody around and a dead body. ]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

Looking in though the open gate, Zoraster sees that not a soul is about. A strong gust of wind hits for just a second and the front door into the Hermitage blows open and slams into a inner wall with a loud bang, then is slammed shut again with another gust. He hears no reply to his inquires of anyone home, nor does he see anything out of the ordinary.
_Spot roll 2 -1 =1; Listen roll 16 +1 =17_

Fentrith pushes into the courtyard, sword and shield drawn, and looks around but does not see anyone or anything out of the ordinary. The front door to the building is now creaking back and forth on it hinges, but it is very dark inside and he can’t make out any details. He can see a cave like entrance into the eastern rocky heights, and passage rounding the corner of the Hermitage.
_Spot roll 6 +3 =9_

Villard finishes looking around on the beach and quickly moves up to the wall, draws his dark wood bow. There are some large rocks about there, against the wall and he can peak over the top and into the courtyard while staying in cover. He does not see or hear anything out of the ordinary, except maybe that the front door is not closed. Taking a second look, Villard does notice that where the lock should be on the door, it looks smashed in. There are a few shuttered windows on the second floor but nothing to be seen in them. He thinks he has pretty good cover here.
_Spot roll 15 +10 =25, Listen roll 8 +10 =18, Hide roll 17 +11 =28_

Torrin, Black Jack and Kitsch are still outside the wall, although they can see into the courtyard without problems. The angle is not right to get a good look at the front door but all can hear it when it banged against the wall…


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2004)

Kitsch scampers up to the wall, then up the wall to the top of it, trying to keep quiet and concealed, giving a quick look around and into the courtyard.









*OOC:*


Move Silently +12, Hide +16, Spot +5


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch scampers up to the wall, then up the wall to the top of it, trying to keep quiet and concealed, giving a quick look around and into the courtyard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torren walks to the open gate, drawing a short golden rod from the bag he carries.  He raps the rod sharply against his palm and a bright glow emanates from it.  Holding the rod over his head, he strides through the gate and says, "Well.  What have we here?"

Annoyed by all the fidgeting about, his parrot leaves his sholder and takes a perch atop the building, over the door.

[OOC: I packed some sun rods!  Also, if possible I'd like this to count as an Aid Another to Kitsch and Villard's hiding, since I am seeking to draw attention to myself.  Big glowing stick...check, brightly colored bird...check, impeccable wardrobe...check  ]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

Kitsch climbs to the top of the wall and sulks about with a great deal of stealth. He does not see anything although he can see that the front door into the building is creaking back and forth now and that there is some damage to it.  
_Hide roll 5 +16 =21, Move Silent roll 6 +12 =18, Spot roll 10 +5_

The “Captain” flies over and lands above the door frame. Nothing seems to be stirring inside. The light provided by the sunrod shows nothing extra in the courtyard but does certainly draw everyone’s eyes to Torrin


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 19, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Waiting, Waiting...

If the Cleric goes in alone, I will have to follow, we cannot risk losing him because he wants to play the front line guy.

*If Fentrhith goes in first, Villard will quickly follow him trying to hide behind the door frame. Otherwise he will wait for the others except Kitsch to get in by the door* 

[OCC assume that from now on that Villard always try to move silently, move silently 11, half speed if he can, or 25' for -5 penality, or full speed if others are moving too fast.]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

After pausing a moment to assess the situation, Torren strides across the courtyard, making no attempt whatsoever at stealth. As he approaches the open door, he holds the sunrod aloft in his left hand, drawing the Black Quill with his right. Reaching the door, he carefully peers inside.

[OOC: If I declare that Torren is casting a spell, and that spell has a somatic component, you can assume he drops the sunrod and not his sword  ]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 19, 2004)

Kitsch moves down behind the wall, and scurries quickly and quietly if possible* along the outside of the wall keeping an eye out, around the corner and to about where the wall connects to the tower.









*OOC:*


move silently +12 (minus either 5 or 10 i guess)

if Kitsch notices anything as he scurries, he'll freeze and probably try to hide himself, he'll be taking a double move to try to get to the bell tower quickly so i'd figure a -5 or -10 to hide/move silently (since he's not charging or running)


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

Walking across the courtyard, Torren pushes the heavy door open and peers into what looks to be a short entry way. The room is about 20ft long and 15ft wide. Cloak and coat pins line both sides of the walls, about half of them in use, and a number of waterproof boots are piled up in the far corner of the room. An open door frame lies straight ahead, leading deeper into the building. Torren sees, what he guess is a pool of dark blood just at the edge of his light, past the open door frame… 
_*spot roll 19 +1 =20_


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 19, 2004)

[OCC Move Silent -5 for a normal move, -20 any faster. In the time you have you don't have to move faster then your base speed]

Kitsch gets to the base of where the bell tower and the wall meet (the bell toward is flush with the western "mountain" also) without making much noise over the light rain. He does not see or hear anything once he gets there, except that it seems the bell might be ringing very light, probably due to the wind...
_Move Silent roll 12 +11 -5 =18, Spot roll 5 +5 =10, Listen roll 18 +3 =21_


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 19, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

*Zoraster approaches the door next to Torren.  He is still unarmed and looks completely unconcerned.*  "Why are they creeping around all of the sudden?" he asks in Torren's general direction.  After a brief glance through the doorway he will go in, continuing until something interesting happens, or he steps in the blood which he will almost certainly fail to notice beforehand.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 19, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> *Zoraster approaches the door next to Torren. He is still unarmed and looks completely unconcerned.* "Why are they creeping around all of the sudden?" he asks in Torren's general direction. After a brief glance through the doorway he will go in, continuing until something interesting happens, or he steps in the blood which he will almost certainly fail to notice beforehand.



With a dead serious expression, Torren replies, "Because they're not stupid, like us.  On the other hand, they're still getting rained on and we're not.  Mind the blood, now."


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 19, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> With a dead serious expression, Torren replies, "Because they're not stupid, like us.  On the other hand, they're still getting rained on and we're not.  Mind the blood, now."



"Being smart means sneaking up on buildings and carrying corpses around?  How droll.  I'll go with stupidity." *Zoraster suddenly stops inside the coatroom*  What blood?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

With the light of Torrin's sunrod shinning into the building, Zoraster can now see some blood just outside the coatroom. Both can also see a little bit into the next room, and can better make out the blood on the floor. It looks fairly fresh and as they watch another drop of blood falls from somewhere above and splashes into the pool.

Villard moves into the courtyard and is not far from the door. Fentrhith is standing just inside the courtyard, about 10 feet from the front door. The parrot, Captain is still perked above the door. Black Jack is by the main gate, watching the way the group had come and seeing that the sea is starting to get dangerous... the waves are picking up a bit, larger white-topped swells can be seen as the rain starts to get stronger. Kitsch is on the bell tower wall, but has good cover.  

[OCC I will hold off a bit... wait to see where you want to go. The entryway could hold most of you.]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

Kitsch shakes some of the water off of him, and then looks around for other possible points of entry.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

From this angle and side of the building the only other possible entrance that Kitsch can see is... the bell tower; it seems to be open and would probably lead into the building but it is four stories up, well over the main entrance that the others are heading towards.
_Spot roll 18 +5 =23_


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 20, 2004)

Fentrith moves up behind Torren and Zoraster, clapping each on the shoulder enthusiastically. "My thoughts exactly!" he says heartily. "I prefer dying dry to dying wet." Fentrith then looks around, and the growing puddle at his feet. 

"Well, less wet, anyhow," he amends. "Oh," he says pointing towards the now-obvious pool of blood. "You guys see that? Blood. I think we're on the right track. Or the wrong one, depending upon how you classify such things."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 20, 2004)

Seeing that this area seems safe Villard goes back under the rain to pick up the body and bring it back inside the temple. 

Villard not being made of Chocolate is not scared of the rain and do not really cares if his clothes are wrinkled


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

Kitsch signs to Black Jack ~going to enter through bell tower, let others know~.  He makes his way to the top of the bell tower and gives a peak inside.









*OOC:*


Hide +16, Move Silently +12, Spot +5, Listen +3 - this might not be the wisest of actions, but well, I'll make no mention of his wisdom and he is sort of inquisitive - he's got darkvision as a reminder


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 20, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Look lively, there you two."   Jack says to the remaining duo, before making his way forward.  Seeing the situation,  he makes his way inside.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 20, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

*Zoraster watches as blood drips from above*  "Huh, now that's odd." *He walks forward peering upwards, looking to see if the blood is coming from the roof or some hanging object.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 20, 2004)

*Black Jack  Elf Rogue/Fighter*

OOC:  That last post was certainly delayed in posting.  Kitsh, Black Jack wasn't there to see your sign, and wouldn't understand it, if he was.

On entering and seeing the blood, Jack draws his sword and starts moving silently.  "So it would appear matey"  Jack says as looks up to see where the blood may be coming from.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 20, 2004)

Torren, seeing that the others are investigating the source of the blood, sidles around the puddle and quietly approaches the next room.

[OOC: Move Silently +7 (I know we've been talking and such, but still...)]

Captain Drac shakes his head flinging water everywhere.  The rain has been beading up and running off his feathers, leaving him fairly comfortable.  But suddenly he is soaked as Torren enters the building.  He lets out a small, miserable caw as he continues to survey the courtyard and watch Kitsch climb the bell tower.  If it gets much windier he'll be grounded, and he considers going inside.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

[OCC – ok lots happening so I am going to go a bit back and forth here to set the time right…]

Black Jack moves into the entryway and up with the group. 

Villard runs back out to the beach to grab his beloved’s body, and sees Kitsch signal him (i.e. you know what he said). But just as he reaches the body hosts her to his shoulder he hears something funny coming from the water…		
_Listen roll 16 +10 =26 -5 for the rain, etc._
“*Murder and death… smells so good… taste little morsel… oh so sweet… fresh and full of life… mine to eat… sister, sister… here they are… smell them, smell them… oh yum, yum…*”
Looking out at the beach Villard see nothing but the waves crashing against the breakers, as light is fading fast…
_Spot 6 +10 =16 vs. higher target number_

Kitsch climbs the wall without problems, heading for the bell tower. All he can hear is the wind and the rain right now…but he is very confident that no one will hear him 
_Listen roll 3 +3 =6 -5 for the rain, etc. Move Silent roll 16 +12 =28_
When he gets to the bell tower and peers over the edge in, he sees four stone cornerposts support a conical slate roof peaking 20 feet above. Between these columns runs a crenellated battlement. A large bronze bell engraved with symbols similar to those you have seen engraved on and around the entryway into the Crematorium, hangs from peak of the roof. A pull rope dangles from the rigging above. Some sort of message, written in chalk, is scrawled on the floor under the rope. A large cage, smashed open, is on the southern corner. Feathers and small patches of blood can be seen here and there… including the smashed body of a pigeon. You would guess that someone stepped on it or something. Looking back out to glance at what the others are doing, Kitsch can just make out Villard standing down by the high-water mark, looking out into the sea… and he also sees something creeping around by the dock around the water… he can’t make out to much of it because of the rain, but whatever it is, it is heading for the beach [OCC - Villard is about 150 feet away from Kitsch, the thing in the water is about 40 or 50 feet away from him in the water. Kitsch is also about 50 feet above everyone in the bell tower]
_Spot roll 20! +5 -5 =20, just barely good enough_

Zoraster and Torrin peek into this fairly large, vaulted room, with stairs rising to a railed balcony encircling most of the room 10 feet above. Heavy crossbeams reinforce the 20-foot high slate tile ceiling. Here and there, missing ceiling tiles have been covered with thatch, but a bit of rain is leaking though. Near the staircase stands a large rusty metal tub and a broken wooden frame. Looking up, they see a hand sticking out over the side of the overhanging balcony. It is bloody and dripping blood. They don’t see or hear anything other then the rain hitting the roof. Fentrith moves up and also sees the bloody hand, but nothing else. Black Jack moves in quietly and sees the hand also, but can make out a bit more of the room (due to low-light) and sees that there is a hallway to the right that looks to lead into a dinning area, to the left there is a set of large double doors that are closed. In the far opposite corner (oppose wall of the stairs) are two others doors… one of these doors is smashed open and lying on the ground near by. The door frame itself looks damaged also, like something tried to make it wider…  
Torrin Spot roll 17 +1 =18, Listen 15 +1 =16; Zoraster Spot roll 1 -1 =0; Listen 18 +1 =19; Fentrith Spot roll 5 +3 =8, Listen roll 12 +3 =15; Black Jack Move Silent roll 8 +5 =13, Spot roll 14 +6 =21, Listen roll 12 +4 =18[/i]
About that time, Zoraster thinks he hears something coming from up on the balcony… a hissing, a slight creaking of the wood… something…

When over the balcony, something appears… a creature, its body resembles a naked man, but with very moist, rubbery like flesh, long tentacle like arms that are incredibly spindly and long. It hisses, showing a double row of shark like teeth in its huge mouth (the bite must be two feet!, if not more), as one of its long limbs snaps out like a whip… right at Fentrith!
[OCC – surprise round, the creature and Zoraster can react]
_* … Initiative creature 25, Zoraster 19 +4 =23. 
Creature’s attack roll 5 +8 =13 vs. Fentrith’s flat-footed 14, MISS!!! It hisses in anger…
Zoraster’s action…*_

[OCC ok a bit of stuff going on. The creature in the Hermitage is 10 feet over you all, leaning over the edge, not far from the arm. Its whip like arm is the only thing within anyone reach. Please tell me your actions! Zoraster, gets a partial action in the surprise round, and then what is he doing the next round? 
Meanwhile, outside… Villard and Kitsch, what are you doing!?!??!]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 20, 2004)

[OOC: Torren will leap forward, using Tumble to move 15' straight into the room (to clear the way for the others and, hopefully, get out of the creature's threatened area).  He will then cast _Mage Armor _on himself.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 20, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC ok a bit of stuff going on. The creature in the Hermitage is 10 feet over you all, leaning over the edge, not far from the arm. Its whip like arm is the only thing within anyone reach. Please tell me your actions! Zoraster, gets a partial action in the surprise round, and then what is he doing the next round?
> Meanwhile, outside… Villard and Kitsch, what are you doing!?!??!]



[OCC what am I doing!!!, I think the answer is easy  ]

Villard knowing that there is something behind and not wanting to lose Enrama's body starts to run full speed towards the temple with the body in his arm. Always trying to listen if the creatures [OCC have a feeling their Sea Hags, they talk about fresh meat and sister stuff, hopefully they are not three(she said sister)] are closing on him as he gets to the temple.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 20, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling who charges blindly*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> When over the balcony, something appears… a creature, its body resembles a naked man, but with very moist, rubbery like flesh, long tentacle like arms that are incredibly spindly and long. It hisses, showing a double row of shark like teeth in its huge mouth (the bite must be two feet!, if not more), as one of its long limbs snaps out like a whip… right at Fentrith!
> [OCC – surprise round, the creature and Zoraster can react]
> _* … Initiative creature 25, Zoraster 19 +4 =23.
> Creature’s attack roll 5 +8 =13 vs. Fentrith’s flat-footed 14, MISS!!! It hisses in anger…
> ...




"@$#%!  Why didn't someone tell me there are naked tentacle-men here?"
Zoraster isn't sure if the creature can reach him right now, so he will attempt an accelerated tumble towards the stairs, then move as far up them and towards the creature as he can get.  He'll also draw his rapier as he moves, and begin dodging the creature.

Next round, if within 20', he'll close to melee and attack, tumbling the last 5'.  If within 25' he'll do the same, but with an accelerated tumble.  If further than that, he will trasfer his rapier to his off-hand (free action) move 25' closer, drawing his privateer as he goes, then fire the privateer at the creature.

speed 25
tumble mod +14
AC 21, 22 vs tentacle man 
attacks - rapier +11 - 1d4+4, only 1d4+1 if it's not vulnerable to crits
privateer +11 - 2d6    range inc. 30'

[OOC: A 0 on the spot check, that's pretty funny.  Good thing Zoraster's ears are a little better.]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

*Kitsch - hp27/27, ac 21, x-bow +11 (1d8)*

Kitsch looks once or twice between the thing out by the docks and the pigeon and message, then unslings his crossbow but by the time he's ready to shoot it has disappeared behind the low water mark.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

Surprise Round...
*Zoraster tumbles towards the stairs, easily avoiding the rubbery arms of the creature…*
_Tumble check 9 +14 =23_
…and heads up the stairs as fast as his short legs will carry him [OCC the stairs are about 20 feet away from Zoraster, so he gets about halfway up. Looking back over the railing he can see that the creature is on the opposite balcony; which is about a 60 feet all the way around… but he does see a hanging iron chandler,  none of the candles are lit, about 10 feet above him, he could almost make it from the top of the railing…]

_Round 1 initiative… Black Jack roll 9 +9 =18, Fentrith roll 6 +2 =8, Torrin 10 +3 =13; 
Creature 25
Zoraster 23
Black Jack 18
Torrin 13
Fentrith 8_
[OCC As it reacts first, don’t have to wait for the rest of your actions…]
_*The creature lasses out at Fentrith again, moving at a blinding speed, Attack roll natural 1! MISS again, second attack roll 15 +8 =23, a hit (finally!!!) it then uses Improved Grab (free action; special ability) to start a grapple rolling 9 +7 =16 vs. Fentrith (not really sure if you are flat-footed still but oh well) resists with a 7 +5 =14; the creature wins. Fentrith takes 7 Hit Points of damage (he now has 30 hit points left). Then the creature uses the its Quickness (supernatural ability) to take a move-action, and crawls up the side of the wall towards the rafters, moving 10 feet up, with one of its hands still around Fentrith’s neck!  Fentrith is now dangling 10 feet off the ground, being draw up with the creature and being choked (can not cast spells with Verbal components), and the creatures is almost to the rafters; climbing with its other 3 limbs…_ 
[OCC ok now what do the other do?]

Outside, Villard makes a bee line for the building, running full out and making it just inside the wall (the body is slowing you down a bit). He can’t really make out the words of whatever was talking, but he can still hear its crackling voice. When he gets within the walls he can just make out a commotion inside the Hermitage. Kitsch sees that the creature comes up out of the water and disappears behind the high water mark line not far from where Villard was. He still can’t really make out its shape to well but it kind of looks like a large, very skinny humanoid, with a green hue to its body and hair. He starts to hear something, like chanting, for down there but he can’t make out the words…
_Villard listening 12 +10 -5 for the rain =17; Kitsch listen roll 19 +3 -5 for the rain =17, Spot roll 16 +5 =21.
Initiative outside - creature 12, Villard roll 17 +3 =20; Kitsch 3 +6 =9; so...
Villard 20
Creature 12
Kitsch 9_


_Fentrith is hurt (30 hit points left) and being grappled
Everyone else is unhurt and I will wait on actions_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 20, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard drop carefuly the body inside, grab his bow and try to find somewhere to hide [OOC assuming the creature cannot see him right now]. Probably won't be able to do all that in a round but since we cannot see the creature for now these are Villard action for the next 2-3 rounds. [OCC Can Villard hear or see tentacle man?]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 20, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Acrobat*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Surprise Round...
> *Zoraster tumbles towards the stairs, easily avoiding the rubbery arms of the creature…*
> _Tumble check 9 +14 =23_
> …and heads up the stairs as fast as his short legs will carry him [OCC the stairs are about 20 feet away from Zoraster, so he gets about halfway up. Looking back over the railing he can see that the creature is on the opposite balcony; which is about a 60 feet all the way around… but he does see a hanging iron chandler,  none of the candles are lit, about 10 feet above him, he could almost make it from the top of the railing…]




A hanging chandelier between Zoraster and the enemy?!  There's no way he's going to pass that up.  

Zoraster runs the rest of the way up the stairs, jumps onto the railing, then leaps for the chandelier, shouting a battle cry as he flies through the air.  If he catches it, he'll pull himself up to finish his turn.  If he somehow jumps high enough to land on top, he will start an accelerated climb up whatever the chandelier is hanging from to meet the creature in the rafters.  If he fails to catch the chandelier, he'll try to break his fall, curse loudly, then head for the stairs again. 

speed 25
tumble mod +14
jump mod +10
climb mod +11
AC 21, 22 vs tentacle man

[OOC: I assume running up the stairs counts as a running start, so with 4' vertical reach and getting to jump from the railing, catching something 10' up should be relatively easy for him.  Now that I think about it, jumping on to the railing first might be harder, depending on how tall it is.  If he falls, does this count as intentionally jumping from a height?  If so, he'll use both jump and tumble to reduce falling distance.  If not, he'll still use tumble.]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 20, 2004)

*Kitsch - hp27/27, ac 21*

Kitsch debates internally for a second, _fight the sea the monster thing by myself, or head inside to let the others know, hrm... hard decision._  Slinging the crossbow back over his back, he begins to descend carefully and stealthily into the bell tower.









*OOC:*


 he'll probably take a route down into the bell tower that is unconventional because of his effortless climb ability i.e. down a vertical shaft that runs down from under the bell (as most bell towers are open under the bell), etc. Hide +16, Move Silently +12, Listen +3, Spot +5


----------



## JimAde (Apr 21, 2004)

[OOC: Given what's happened, and since it hasn't gotten to my initiative yet, I'd like to change my action.  Torren's not bothering to tumble, but just moving out into the room and dropping the sunrod.  He'll swap his sword into his off hand, draw a dagger and chuck it at the creature.  No spell.  Can I get all those free actions off?]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 22, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Accessing the situation, and seeing he will probably be to late to attack with a sword.  He switches to his bow and attacks.  "Hang on there matery!"

OOC: Sorry for the delay.  Boards were down the other night, and then the thread was so far down last night.  I missed it untill I checked the OOC thread.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 22, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, Choker Toy*

Hanging several feet above the ground, Fentrith screams and yells "Kill it! Kill it!" Or at least, that's what he was trying to yell; strangulation has the unfortunate side effect of changing one's voice slightly, so the rest of his companions hear an incoherent rasping of "Kuhuh! Kuhuh!"

Taking matters into his own hands, Fentrith moves his right leg up towards his arms, and draws a dagger hidden their. He then plunges the dagger into the creature's tentacle, hoping it will let go.

_Fentrith draws a dagger (move action) and attacks the creature (standard action); Atk +5 (1d4+2)._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 22, 2004)

Torren runs out into the middle of the room to survey the situation.  He drops the sunrod and pulls a tiny paper packet out of a pouch at his waist.  Grimacing slightly, he says a cryptic word and empties the packet into his mouth.  He swallows loudly and calls out to Fentrith "We're coming!  Hang on!  Err, that is, Hold on!"

[OOC: _Spider Climb_.  Time to show this thing how a real rope monkey operates ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 22, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Once villard hide himself he think to himself with Monkey man hidden on top we should have enough fire power to bring that thing down as soon as it's in critical range. [OCC Villard doesn't know that Kitsh decided to leave]. Villard smile to himself confident that this thing shoulnd't last more than a few seconds with well placed arrows.

Villard is preparing his arrow, and is actually getting excited with the idea of fighting this creature. As usual, when he prepares an ambush, is body is completly relaxed and still. he feels like a tiger ready to jump on his prey...

[OCC can't wait had to write something  ]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 22, 2004)

[OCC no problem at all, boards were down and slow, totally understand… sorry I was impatient ]

Actions for Round 1 (inside the Hermitage)
_Creature 25 (already acted)
Zoraster 23
Black Jack 18
Torrin 13
Fentrith 8_

Zoraster races up the last bit of the stairs, Jumps for the railing (that is about 4 feet high) and…
_Jump Roll 16 +10 =26 (good enough for 6 foot high, easy for the railing), second Jump roll 10 +10 =20 for long jump means 20 feet WAY more then you need)_
…easily makes it on to simple iron ring that makes up the chandelier, knocking over most of the candles placed there. He grabs for the rope…
_Climb roll 9 +11 =20_
…easily. The whole things swings around quit a bit, but Zoraster has a good hold of it and is only about 8 feet from the ceiling. The crossbeams that support the ceiling around almost level with him. The creature is about 15 feet away on the wall, up behind some of these crossbeams now…

Black Jack drops his cutlass and quickly draws his bow. Taking a 5 foot step out into the middle of the room he can see the creature up towards the ceiling… which is heavily shadowed, but it makes little difference to his elven eyes… nocking an arrow, drawing and firing in one smooth motion, the green feathered missile streaks at the creature which…
_Attack roll 18 +9 -4 firing into melee =23 a HIT! Damage is 6 +2 =8 points of damage_
 …snicks into the thigh of the creatures with a meaty smack. The creature hisses in anger and pain but does not release it prey…

Torren runs into the middle of the room, dropping the sunrod and shifting his sword to his off hand while pulling out his scroll. Reading quickly the letters on the parchment fare lightly as they are read and disappear… [OCC you have cast the spell]

Fentrith quickly draws his dagger and stabs at the creature’s arm that is strangling him…
_Attack roll 19 +5 =23, threat range, follow-up roll 9 +5 =14, not quit enough! Damage roll 3 +2 =5 hit points of damage_ 
…with a solid blow. Again the creature hisses loudly but this time it drops the hapless Fentrith, who falls 10 feet and…
_Balance roll natural 20 +3 =23_
…yet somehow manages to land on his feet without problems and suffers no ill effects from the fall. Rubbing his neck, he can now speak but with a bit of rashness to his voice. The creatures’ hands felt like sandpapers and gravel when racked across his neck.

Outside, end of round 1…
Kitsch quickly makes his way to the bell tower shaft and can see that it descends about 15 feet, with a stairwell running along the wall. Glancing at the chalk letters he sees that someone has scrolled a few short words on the ground next to the stairs, it reads BEWARE THE SEA. Kitsch makes it down the walls of the bell tower without problems and sees a doorframe leading into a short dark hallway (no problem with darkvision) that runs about 30 feet and then turns back into the building. There are no doors or windows visible, but Kitsch can hear some muffled commotion coming from within the building, down the hallway…
_Listen check 8 +3 =11_

---

Round 2… Inside…
_ Creature 25 
Zoraster 23
Black Jack 18
Torrin 13
Kitsch 9
Fentrith 8_
… the creature hisses in angers that its meal seems to have teeth and got away, looks for an easier to manager meal (at least in its eyes) and darts along the ceiling 15 feet, and lashes out with both arms at Zoraster from above!!! (it is dangling with its feet, attacking with both its arms, using it Quickness ability to take an extra attack this round, after moving more then 5 feet)
Attack roll 5 +8 =13, miss! Second attack roll 11 +8 =19, another miss! MAN that Halfling is hard to hit!!
But the nibble little swashbuckler easily avoids its darting hands and again the creature hisses in anger and rages at being denied dinner!

[Actions for the rest of the group? Kitsch you are inside, just not in the area yet, but you can assume the noise you are hearing...]


Round 2 Outside…
_Villard 20
Creature 12_
Villard waits patiently for the creature [reading action]… and a heartbeat later it sticks it head up over the beach line and looks around…
_Villard makes a hide roll 17 +11 =28, vs. creature Spot roll 8 +6 =14_
… and does not seem to see him. She is 70 feet away, and in a chanting voice “*Yum, yum, yum… here there be some fun… sister, sister… what shall we do… eat em up now or let them stew… tasty little crewies mine to eat… want it fresh, so good to eat… go'na have fun this night…*” when from somewhere off to his left, Villard hears more humming “*Eatsa, eatsa… whats’ ya caught? Me’sa got all dressed up for fun… tasty, tasty... where are you? ...Me'sa looking forward to having a look at you...*” Villard can see who or what the second voice is coming from but it seems farther off then the first voice… Villard can only see the head of the first creature as it scans the area. It looks like an extremely old woman, but with greenish skin and sea-weed like hair…    
_Villard listen roll 19 +10 -5 for the rain and distance=24, Spot roll 3 +10 -5 for the rain and darkness =8_
[OCC if you want to fire at the creature now you can, but it has ¾ cover and is 70 feet away…your initiative will be 12.5 as it were just before the creature]


[OCC Forgot to Add...]
_Fentrith has 30 hit points
the Creature on the ceiling has taken 13 points of damage_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 22, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard confident in is hiding is waiting for them to get in the 30 ft range to get the sneak attack. As soon as the first "old lady" enters the 30ft range Villard will shoot one arrow and then retreat inside the house to let the other know about them and hide to sneak them again, he knows that is melee skills are relatively weak and that he could not handle both of them in direct combat. Thinking that Kitsh could continue to shower them with arrow from his relatively safe position on the top [OCC Villard still think Kitsh is above and he is waiting for the sneak attack too, unless he can hear him going down the shaft]

with the bow +9 at BP 1-8+3 + (2d6 if sneak attack)


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 22, 2004)

Kitsch makes his way down the hallway towards the main section of the building, thinking as he goes, _what's all that racket anyways?_


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 22, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*



> Round 2… Inside…
> _ Creature 25
> Zoraster 23
> Black Jack 18
> ...




Zoraster will do a flip (tumble) onto a nearby crossbeam, then flourish his rapier and attempt impale the creature.

[OOC: 
speed 25
tumble mod +14
AC 21, 22 vs tentacle man 
rapier +11 - 1d4+4, only 1d4+1 if it's not vulnerable to crits 
]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 23, 2004)

*Valliard ranger/rogue*

While waiting for his enemy to get in range Villard try to observe where he could hide after shooting his arrow. If he can hide quickly enough and if she hears the sound of fighting and the lights in the other room maybe she will be attracted to it and will not try to follow me. Then I could strike again.

Villard wonder if the old ladies are allied with watever his companion are fighting. Maybe if they meet we won't have anything to do. [OCC obviously Karl I am not expecting an answer for this last paragraph  ]


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, Former Choker Toy and Angry Cleric*

Smirking, Fentrith glares upwards at the creature who had the cheek to attempt to strangle him. As if that could ever happen. Grasping his holy symbol around his neck, Fentrith begins to chant as he steps backwards.

Moments before his spell goes off, he yells "Time to do what I do best! Property damage!"

_Fentrith takes a five foot step away from the monster, then casts a Sound Burst spell centered to include the monster in the area, as well as the beam it stands on, but no one else. With luck, the beam it stands on will be weakened enough so that it will fall._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 23, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Torren runs into the middle of the room, dropping the sunrod and shifting his sword to his off hand while pulling out his scroll. Reading quickly the letters on the parchment fare lightly as they are read and disappear… [OCC you have cast the spell]



[OOC: Just to clarify, that spell was prepared, not from a scroll. I have updated my character sheet to reflect which spells I have used and which are still ready.]

Torren runs to the nearest wall, sheathing his rapier on the way. When he reaches it he leaps up and starts climbing straight up as if he were, in fact, a spider. He crawls right across the bottom of the balcony and keeps going.

[OOC: I'll do a full move (that is, two move actions) to get up onto the rafters. If I get all the way up there I will stand on a rafter and draw my blade. If it's too far, I'll just keep moving. I will stop just inside the critter's threat range (if I know what it is) to avoid AoO. If I can arrange to flank with Zoroaster, so much the better!]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Jack lines up another shot, and lets fly another arrow.  _Whatever that thing is, its tough.  If we survive this night, there will definatlely by a renegotiation._


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 23, 2004)

Round 2 continues… Inside…
_ Creature 25 (already gone) 
Zoraster 23
Black Jack 18
Torrin 13
Kitsch 9
Fentrith 8_

Zoraster does a short flip and…
_Tumble roll 12 +14 =26_
Gracefully lands on a crossbeam not far below the creature. Quickly drawing his rapier he stabs at the creature with all his might…
_Attack roll 12 +11 =23, hit. Damage roll 1 +4 =5 points of damage_
…and scores a glancing blow off the creature arm. It hisses again in anger as dark blood leaks out of the cut.

Black Jack lines up another shot and fires…
_Attack roll 15 +10 -4 firing into melee (Zoraster) =24 a hit. The damage roll is 8 +2 =10 points of damage!_
…sinking the arrow up the shaft in the creature leg. It screams in pain and rage yet does not fall or seem to falter!

Torrin rushes to the wall and move up the to the ceiling without problems (Torrin is about 10 feet from the wall, and can move 20 feet with Spider Climb so he can be up in the crossbeams and can easily be within melee next around. The creature is about 15 feet in the middle of the room up around the ceiling)

Kitsch moves quietly down the hallway…
_Move Silent 8 +12 -5 =15_ 
…and comes to the corner. Peering around he sees the hallway continues for another 15 feet and ends at a closed door. The muffled sounds are becoming louder, and now you can make out the voices of the people you came here with a loud scream or hiss of anger.
_Listen roll 19 +3 =22_

Fentrith grabs his holy symbol and calling on the patron of pirates releases a globe of energy that bursts not far from the creature and explodes with a loud bang (as Zoraster is within 10 feet of the creature I’m giving Fentrith a ranged touch attack roll to get it out of his range)...
_Ranged Attack roll 13 +5 =18, no problem, so Zoraster is not within the radius; Damage roll 4, vs. the beam around there damage roll 3. The creature must make a Fortitude Check, DC 15, and rolls 18 +2= 20, makes it._
… and while the creature is staged by the blast, it shakes its head and seems to ignore the worst effects. The beams around it and the ceiling creak loudly and pieces of the thatch roof break off and fall to the ground but still hold.

Outside, the creature has not yet moved, so the round ends…

--

Round 3… Inside…
_ Creature 25 
Zoraster 23
Black Jack 18
Torrin 13
Kitsch 9
Fentrith 8_
… the creature half hisses, half roars in rage and anger and lashes out with one arm at Zoraster and the other at Torrin! 
_The creature attacks Zoraster, attack roll 10 +8 =18, a miss?!?!? While the other arm lashes out at Torrin 4 +8 =12?!? Ok no luck there_
…and misses both of them, it roars in frustration and with inhuman Quickness moves along the ceiling 15 feet away from both of them (it is now 15 feet away from Zoraster and 25 feet away from Torrin; still up in the rafters).

[Actions for the rest of the group?]


Round 3 Outside…
_Villard 20
Creature 12_
Villard continues to wait for the creature to get within his deadly range[reading action]…
The ugly woman pops up and moves 30 feet closer toward the wall. She is now 40 feet away from Villard.
_Spot roll for creature 2 +6 =8 vs. Villard 28 hmmm_
…as the ugly woman approaches, she seems to stop humming and chanting. The other voice also quits down, but Villard is able to catch quick glances of something moving up to the wall near the bell tower where Kitsch had gone up. He can barely make out the sounds of sniffing coming from the creature. Not unlike a dog or wolf might make. It seems to be glancing up the wall, when it mutters something to itself and then starts crawling up the side of the wall, quickly, like a monkey or something?!
_Villard Spot roll 18 +10 -5 for rain= 23; Listen check 20! +10 -5 = but still 25._


DAMAGE TAKEN BY ALL
Fentrith has 30 hit points left
The creature in the room has taken 32 points of damage and is bleeding from multiple wounds, but is not slowing down… of course it can’t hit worth a darn either![/i]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2004)

Kitsch, hearing the commotion coming from probably behind the door, he hurridly moves* to the door, drawing his crossbow as he makes his way there, and opens it.









*OOC:*


* 15' move action - drawing crossbow as part of it, moving silently; opening door move action, silently if possible also


----------



## JimAde (Apr 23, 2004)

Torren runs along the beam, trying to close distance with the creature.  Once close enough he lunges forward with his blade shouting "Have some of this!"



[OOC: I know I don't go yet, but this is my plan.  Whatever Jump/Tumble/Balance rolls are necessary to get within melee range.  

Balance +7
Climb +4
Jump +4
Tumble +7

According to the spell description, you need two hands free to use _Spider Climb_, but I'd like to officially whine for a circumstance bonus   How far off the floor are we, anyway?]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 23, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard do not lose focus, poor Kitsh, hope he is well hidden. Villard try to listen for any combat sounds that could come from the top. If he hears that thing goes badly for him he will get out prematurely from his hidding to shoot one arrow at the old lady and then a second one [rapid shot] to the beast. 

Otherwise the old lady will pay dearly [OCC I know that Kitsh is not on top but just felt like sharing what is happening in Villard brain] 

No change for Villard still waiting for the old lady to get closer, obviously he still keep an ear and eye for the "wolf dog" on top.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 24, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster taunts the creature as it whiffs again."Ha!  Yeah, run away.  You couldn't hit my grandmother, and she's dead!" 

Then he follows the creature, leaping and somersaulting along the rafters until he's in melee again, where he'll attempt another stab.

[OOC:  Zoraster will do a normal move for 5' then tumble the last 10' to close.  If possible, he'll move to a position that will pin the creature in between himself, Torren, and the nearest wall.  If you want to speed things up, Zoraster is going to keep following and stabbing on future turns, and tumbling into a flanking position if possible.  The one change is that if he takes a hit, he'll start fighting defensively. (-4 to hit, +3 AC)  I assume that will happen this round, since I taunted it.   

speed 25
tumble mod +14
balance mod +14
AC 21, 22 vs tentacle man 
rapier +11 - 1d4+4, only 1d4+1 if it's not vulnerable to crits 
]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 24, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Black Jack continues to pelt the thing with arrows.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 24, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, Cleric of Harrimast*

Disappointed that his spell didn't cause the beast to come crashing down, Fentrith retrieves _Cronus' Knife_ from where he dropped it. Planting it blade-first into the ground, he again intones for the holy power of Harrimast to blast the monstrosity that had the cheek to attack one of His servants. 

_Retrieve fallen sword as a move action, then cast Sound Burst yet again. Note that I'm not centering the Sound Burst on the creature, but placing it somewhere, such as in a corner, where only the choker is effected. 1d8 points of sonic damage, Will DC15 save to avoid the stun._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 25, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

[OOC: Yeah, what Kangaxx said  Once Torren gets into melee, he'll make maximum use of Combat Expertise to improve his AC.  I'm primarily trying to get the thing flanked so Zoroaster can gut it.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 25, 2004)

Round 3… Inside…(continues)
_Creature 25 (finished with round)
Zoraster 23
Black Jack 18
Torrin 13
Kitsch 9
Fentrith 8_

Zoraster does a short hop, and then a graceful flip between crossbeams to within striking distance of the creature...
_Tumble 19 +14 =33_
_and Attack roll (fighting defensively) 12 +11 -4 = 19 a hit. Damage 3 +4 =7 points of damage_
causing a nasty wound on the creature arm. It hisses in pain and sways a bit, but hold onto the side of the wall...

Black Jack lines up another arrow and lets fly...
_Attack roll 16 +10 -4 firing into melee, hits. Damage roll 6+2 =8 more points of damage... and well..._
striking the creature in the neck. It tries to hiss and spits up black blood and then staggers and falls 15 feet to the floor with a wet thud. Twitching it all the moment coming from it now...

[Torrin and Fentrith still have actions this round, the creature "appears" to be down. It is withing 30 feet of Fentrith on the ground...
...while upstairs]

Kitsch opens the door and see a short hallway about 15 feet long with a door straight ahead and one on his left. The sounds seem to be coming from the door straight ahead...
_Listen roll 10 +3=13_
[Kistsch still has a move action left this round. He can easily get to either door and try them if he wants]

Round 4 outside...
_Villard 20
Creature 12_
Vilkard continues to ready and action...
the creature moves towards the gate, humming and sniffing the air every now again... but when it is within 25 or 30 feet, Villard lets loose an arrow, perfectly lined up with the creature...
_Attack roll 1! NOOO!_
...but a sudden ghust of wind fowls the shot, causing it to fly off its mark. Recovering quickly Villard races the 30 feet back into the building cursing his luck. The creature howls "*What, what, what... where does it go? Why does it run? Does it not want to have some fun!? Come on out, we don't bite, just want to have a little a looksie... tasty little one.*" and ducks back behind the wall...

_Inside Listen checks...
Zoraster 19 +1 =20
Black Jack 3 +6 =9
Torrin 2 +1 =3
Fentrith 15 +3 =18_

Inside, Zoraster hears some muffled scream or cry from outside and can see Villard run into the buildings entryway...this is the next round (4) after his action (on 23)

[OCC ops looked at the wrong thing there jimabe, it should be +1 with the Alterness from your familar]


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2004)

Seeing the creature dead, Fentrith rips his sword out from the floor like a keel through water and charges forward, attacking the stationary creature. "And stay dead!" he yells, burying his sword into it's chest.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

Torren sheathes his sword in disgust and jumps up to the ceiling, sticking fast. He crawls along the ceiling until he is over the balcony above the entrance and drops down. "Well that was anticlimactic," he observes. "How are you doing down there Fentrith? Feeling all right?"

[OOC: Aren't Spot and Listen checks WIS based? Torren's Wisdom is terrible and he has no ranks in these skills, giving him a -1 total. He says "Huh?" a lot  On the other hand, he's pretty smart. Does he have any idea what this thing is?]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kitsch opens the door and see a short hallway about 15 feet long with a door straight ahead and one on his left. The sounds seem to be coming from the door straight ahead...
> _Listen roll 10 +3=13_
> [Kistsch still has a move action left this round. He can easily get to either door and try them if he wants]




Kitsch will move into the room slowly and open the door straight ahead, following the same procedure before, quietly and slowly.

In the next round Kitsch hopefully has encountered his companions, signing to Torren ~some sort of creature has come up from the sea, things shouldn't come up from the sea~  He'll take a look at the creature, from a distance, and will move farther into the room nearer to his companions.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 26, 2004)

[on Round 4, going through door, Kitsch does indeed come to the main room where the others are and see Torrin up in the raffers, sticking to one of the raffer beams. There is a balcony running along most of the 2nd floor looking down into the main room.]


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2004)

_Something coming from the sea, eh? I had better go check that out._ "It's nothing but a scratch," Fentrith says, grinning, as he picks up his black shield emblazoned with the skull and crossbones. 

"Through the favor of Harrimast," the priest intones, as a small wind blows around him and the bruise on his neck starts to heal.

_Cast Cure Light Wounds on myself, healing 1d8+5._


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 26, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

"Zoraster, there is an old witch outside coming from the sea. She is with another beast , which sounds like a dog, that just jumped on top of the temple, tell the others"

Villard try to see if there is not another place to hide while the old lady is approaching. Villard wants to surprise her again  .


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 26, 2004)

On his turn, Zoraster will sheath his rapier and hop down from rafters to where the rest of the party is.  "That was a good workout.  Are there more of those things around here?" He'll direct the question at nobody in paticular.



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Zoraster, there is an old witch outside coming from the sea. She is with another beast , which sounds like a dog, that just jumped on top of the temple, tell the others"
> 
> Villard try to see if there is not another place to hide while the old lady is approaching. Villard wants to surprise her again  .




"Huh? a dog that _jumped_ on top of the temple?  This I've got to see." Then Zoraster will head back out of the temple, drawing his rapier again as he goes.

[OOC:  jump +11, tumble +14 for jumping down.  I assume Zoraster doesn't need to tell the rest of the party since he would have been standing next to most of them when he was told.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 26, 2004)

Villard hides around the corner of the door that leads into the courtyard...
_Hide roll 17 +11 =28_
...again finding a good spot. Looking back outside at the wall he does not see the old witch nor can he hear her... 
_Spot roll 4 +10 =14, Listen 12 +10 =22_

Fentrith, grasps his shield and calls upon the holy grace of his god and...
_Cure Light Wounds rolls 2 +5 =7, is fully healed_
...and the wounds around his neck glow for a moment and then vanish. 

Zoraster jumps down for the rafters onto the balcony and then down to the main floor. He and Fentrith make their way back into the coat room (where Villard is hiding around the corner of the door. Neither can see anything outside, but the rain is picking up and it is getting darker outside...


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 26, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard stay hidden, trying to sense the enemy. (mostly listen since it is probably becoming pretty dark). Waiting for the enemy to commit, or for one of his unwise new "friends" to be attacked.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

Torren climbs down to the floor at top speed and joins up with the rest of the group after retrieving his heavy bag.  He leaves the sunrod in the middle of the floor.  He stands with his back to the others for the moment, keeping an eye on the room they are leaving.

[OOC: Not sure of the order of events.  I'm using a Run action to get as much of this done as possible.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 26, 2004)

[OCC - not in combat any more so no real order]

Torrin races down the wall and gets in behind Zoraster and Fentrith, who are in the coat room. Villard is up by to door that leads outside and hiding just inside. Black Jack is still in the main room where you fought the creature (but right next to the door also. Kitsch comes down to the main floor also and is close to Black Jack. 

Outside the wind and rain pick up a bit... but nothing appears around the wall (or over it for that matter). After a few minutes of waiting, the party start to look at each other, wondering if Villard really saw anything...

[Depends on what you want to do... it is getting dark quickly outside, but no ones sees anything. Listening as best as everyone can, no one hears anything out of the ordinary either]

_Listen Checks...
Villard rolls 18 +10 -5 for the rain=23
Zoraster rolls 3 +1 -5 = -1   
Fentrith rolls 5 +3 -5 =3
Torrin rolls 12 +1 -5 =8
Kitsch rolls 2 +3 -5 =0
Black Jack rolls 16 +4 -5 =15_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 26, 2004)

Villard, get out of his hidding, and go get Enrama's body.

"Either this thing is invisible or it cannot get in the temple for some reason and went back to the sea. It might come back if we get out of the temple. Kitsh saw it too" ~you saw it too, right~. Villard from now on will always move silently and always try to either walk in the shadow or hidden as much as he can.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

Torren slips between the others to the door as Villard retrieves the body.  He holds out his hand and whistles once loudly.  With a flash of red and green feathers, the parrot drops heavily onto his arm.  As Torren makes his way back to the room where they fought the creature, Captain Drac gives a brisk shake sending water in all directions.  He casts a baleful glare at Torren and says in his scratchy squawk, "Man overboard, man overboard!"

"Sorry old chap, but I thought you'd prefer a bath to being made into parrot under glass," Torren retorts.  He stands over the fallen body of the thing they fought and says to the others, "So does anyone have any idea what this thing is?"


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 26, 2004)

Villard slips out of the building to retrieve the body of his lover. Listening closely as he gets to her…
_Listen check 5 +10 -5 for rain=10_
…he hears nothing over the rain and wind. He places the body on his shoulder and races back inside. 

Nothing seems to be stirring out in the rain, and inside nothing can be hear but the sound of rain on the roof…

[OCC where to next? Does the party wait? Go deeper into the building?]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 26, 2004)

[OCC - OH one thing I forgot to add, when Kitsch is coming down toward the main floor he sees a severed arm next to the railing of the balcony. It is pretty bloody, and there is no sign of the rest of the body]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 26, 2004)

Kitsch moves over to the disembodied arm and examines it quickly*, he'll then move quietly to a hiding** position within the room, probably an elevated spot where he can see both the entryway to outside and the door he came through, and ready his crossbow and wait***.









*OOC:*


* Search +6, if he finds anything he'll palm it Sleight of Hand +12; **Hide +16, Move Silently +12; ***basically he'll listen carefully and watch closely when he's waiting Spot +5, Listen +3


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 26, 2004)

[OCC – just a quick note to remember to put any relevant skill you are using in the post, just makes it faster for me so I don’t have to keep going back to your character sheets. NOT a huge deal but just helps a little : ) also remember to up your Name and Class up in the title if you could. Again not a big deal… and now…]

Kitsch settles up in the rafters, finding some good cover while the rest are in the coat room down below. Listening and watching, a few minutes go by without any surprises coming from the way he came…
_Hide roll 12 +12 =24; Spot roll 1 +5 =6; Listen roll 16 +3 = 19 vs. some target number_
…but nothing can be hurt but the rain on the roof. After a minute or two he thinks he might have hear some sniffing sounds coming from the way he came but he is not completely sure…


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 27, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

"If there's a high-jumping dog out in that mess, it can play by itself.  I'll wait inside." Zoraster will turn around and walk back into the room where the battle took place.  He'll retrieve the sunrod which is laying on the ground, then start investigating the other exits from the room.

[OOC: Zoraster still has his rapier out, and is holding the sunrod in his off-hand.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 27, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Upon Zorasters return, Jack looks to the others.  "Well, what now?  I assume Valliard would like to find someplace to put the body."


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Upon Zorasters return, Jack looks to the others.  "Well, what now?  I assume Valliard would like to find someplace to put the body."



[OCC Yes that would remove a big weight of my shoulder]. Villard looks for a place where he could bury properly Enrama. 

Since everybody is dead around here I guess I will have to accept having this wanna be priest of Harrimast perform the short Ceremony.

"Fentrith, would you be kind enough to perform a small ceremony for her, Thanks"


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

Having gotten no reply to his question, Torren looks up at Kitsch.  "You've got the room covered, I take it?  Good."  he then follows Zoroaster to investigate the rest of the room.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

[OCC Torren can't see Kitsch right now... he is not sure where he is..]

Back in the large room, with the light provided by the sunrod, Zoraster and Torren can see that the main room is about 40 feet long (running south to north) and 60 feet wide (running east to west). There is a short hallway leading into what looks to be a dinning area directly west. The stairwell is in the southwest corner of the room leading up to the balcony that circles most of the room at the 2nd floor. The bloody arm is directly above the door that you entered from the coat room, on the balcony. Under the stairwell there is a good sized iron bason filled with dirty water, and some dishes piled next to it. On the southern wall there is an open doorway, with the shattered remains of a door lying on the floor nearby. On the east wall there is a set of double swinging doors, and next to it is a small door with the words private written in common. 

Up in the rafters, Kitsch continues to watch and listen but cannot make out anything…
_Spot roll 13 +5 =18, Listen roll 12 +3 =15_


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2004)

Villard, walks to the the double door, and listen to see if he cannot hear something on the other side [OCC listen 10].


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

Torren goes to the heavy bag he has left on the floor and withdraws another sunrod.  He holds it in his left hand, strikes it sharply on the ground and stands as Captain Drac shifts his position and squawks in protest.  Torren draws his rapier again as he quietly makes his way to the door marked "private."

"If there's anyone in here, they certainly know we're out here," he mutters to himself.  After pausing to look and listen for a moment he sticks the sunrod through his belt, with the glowing end protruding.  Then he quickly opens the door.

_Spot and Listen are both -1_
_Move silently +7_


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

[Remember, Torren gains the effect of Alertness because of his familiar so you have a total of +1 on each ]

Villard goes to the double doors and listens, hearing nothing inside.
_Listen roll 11 +10 =21_

Torren listens at the other door, and hearing nothing opens the door as quietly as possible and looks inside...
_Listen roll 2 +1 =3, Move Silent roll 14 +7 =21_
Inside is a long, narrow room (20 feet wide by 40 feet long) that is obviously a library... or at least use to be one. Books and scrolls have been torn apart and hundreds of papers have been slashed and are lining on the floor. Book shelves are overturned and smashed. A couple of smashed chairs and an over turned desk can also be seen amidst the mess. Who ever did this, shows an unusual amount of range or glee in ripping everything in here to screeds.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 27, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard open silently the double door, if not locked. [OCC move silently 11]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

The swinging doors are not locked and open into a very large L-shaped room. The part that Villard can see clearly (from the light from the two sunrods out in the main room) has a metal table with wheels turned over on its side. The table is about 6 and a half feet long and a foot and a half wide. It is maybe 3 feet high if it was sitting up right. Also a number of very short metal doors line the south wall, 12 to be exact. They are each about 2 by 2 feet, four set wide and three high (as I can't explain this well... think morgue, with a wall of where you put all the bodies in cold storage...like that ). There is a normal heavy wooden door in the northeast corner or the room about 40 feet away. Unlit lanterns can be seen hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 27, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster will make his way through the smashed doorway.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Scholar Fop*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Inside is a long, narrow room (20 feet wide by 40 feet long) that is obviously a library... or at least use to be one. Books and scrolls have been torn apart and hundreds of papers have been slashed and are lining on the floor. Book shelves are overturned and smashed. A couple of smashed chairs and an over turned desk can also be seen amidst the mess. Who ever did this, shows an unusual amount of range or glee in ripping everything in here to screeds.



Torren takes a slow step into the room, his skin crawling.  _Who would do such a thing?_  He picks up a torn piece of parchment bearing only a few letters.  He lets it fall and stares around the room in disgust for a moment.  Then he moves toward the shattered desk and examines it more carefully.

_Search +3, looking for evidence of *how *this was done (i.e. claws, axes, hammers, etc.) Also, is there another exit from the library?_


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 27, 2004)

*Kitsch rg5 (hp 27/27, ac21, +11 xbow (1d8) (+1 hit/dam w/in 30')*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> ?but nothing can be hurt but the rain on the roof. After a minute or two he thinks he might have hear some sniffing sounds coming from the way he came but he is not completely sure?




Chittering with a bit of uncharacteristic loudness, Kitsch moves into view of his companions and attempts to get their attention.  ~something is coming from the way I came in~  Once someone who understands handsign takes note and conveys it, he'll do his best to hide* with a really good shot of the hallway he came in.









*OOC:*


Hide +16, Move Silently +12, Spot +5, Listen +3


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Chittering with a bit of uncharacteristic loudness, Kitsch moves into view of his companions and attempts to get their attention. ~something is coming from the way I came in~ Once someone who understands handsign takes note and conveys it, he'll do his best to hide* with a really good shot of the hallway he came in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before he can reach the desk, Torren hears Kitsch chittering.  He returns to the door and looks up at the filcher.

"Kitsch says something's coming," he translates and quickly places himself next to the entrance Kitsch indicated.

[OOC: I hope it's OK to interrupt my action like that.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

[OCC no problem JimAbe, you are not far into the room so Torren would hear Kitsch and could come back out...]

Zoraster looks into the room with the smashed door and sees a hallway about 70 or 80 feet straight down that leads to another door that is also smashed open; he can see the last of daylight fading out that door along with the rain (it leads outside). There are 8 sets of doors on each side of the hallway, spaced 8 to 10 feet apart (for a total of 16 doors). Most also look like they where smashed open.

Kitsch returns to his hiding spaces and listens as close as he can, but he can no longer hear anything...
_Hide 15 +16 =31, Listen 14 +3 =17_


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, Wannabe Cleric*

Fentrith's mind whirled through possibilities. He didn't want to perform the burial service for the dead woman. He didn't even like dead bodies, especially ones that didn't move. Besides, the service for Harrimast ended with the body being tossed in the sea, and that generally didn't go over too well with the unfaithful.

Still, if he refused, the man with the bow might shoot him. Or the pansy might start crying. Whatever. It's morbid, carrying around some corpse.

Kitsch's interruption, therefore, was quite welcome. As soon as he completed the sign, Fentrith began his invocation. "Blessed Harrimast, protect me from those who mean harm. Grant me the power to withstand their attacks, and deal them their death."

Looking up, he smiles. "Let's go find out what it is. I'm not one for being ambushed, best to strike first."

_Cast Protection From Evil on myself. By the way, the spell I substituted was a Command spell._


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2004)

*Valliard ranger/rogue*

Villard search the morgue to see if their is one spot vacant where he could put the body while he clear things up here. If there is he will put the body in one of the slot and will whisper in her ear that she should not worry he will come back to give her a proper burial.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Looking up, he smiles. "Let's go find out what it is. I'm not one for being ambushed, best to strike first."



"Sounds good to me," says Torren.  He executes a courtly bow and gestures toward the doorway.  "After you, oh priest," he says with a smile.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Fentrith moves into the middle of the room, looking around and seeing nothing. He glows slightly for a moment while the protection of his god flows over him like a semi-transparent wave.
_Spot roll 10 +3, Listen roll 20! +3_
…but, then after a moment of silences he thinks he hears some scrapping and sniffing sounds coming from behind a door up on the second floor balcony. He can’t be completely sure, but it seems to be fading a bit… he slowly start up the stairs... (followed by Torren)

Villard moves into the large room and looking into one of the first metal doors. There is an empty table inside but it looks like you could slide the table out easily. It is slightly cool in the space, and looks like it just might hold a body comfortably. Glancing in a couple others he notes that they all seem to be empty…
_Spot roll 17 +10 =27_
…just as he placed the body of his beloved in one of them and is about to leave he notices a dark stain over by the door… it looks like dried blood, but there is also a smear or slide across it.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

In the shadows, Kitsch follows Torren and Fendrith into the new room, preferring to be with others.









*OOC:*


still hiding & moving silently


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 28, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Upon hearing Kitch's relayed message, Zoraster will leave the hallway and follow Torren and Fentrith upstairs.  "Monster downstairs, monster upstairs, monster outside, monster upstairs again...    can't they just stay put?"


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Torren nods as they continue up the stairs.  "I know what you mean.  I feel like a cat being teased with a string.  I have a feeling we're not going to get much sleep tonight."


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

As Zoraster starts to follow the rest up the stairs, Black Jack take one last glance back the way the group came and is about to follow, when he hears a voice out in the rain... "*Little tasty, little tasty, where have you been, up and down, round and round, how about a spin*” when an ugly old woman’s face appears around the corner of the door. Her eyes flash with a sickly green light as she locks her gaze on Black Jack and screams “*Have a look see tasty, see what you like, you are going to die this night!!!*…
using the creatures Evil Eye ability, Black Jack must make a Fort Save DC 13, rolling 2 +5 =7, failing, and is Dazed. In addition, Black Jack must make a second Fort DC 13 or DIE!, rolling a 9 +5 =14, just makes it. Black Jack is at present Dazed, meaning that he can take no action but does not get any minus to his AC, I have to read this again when I get home tonight as I am not 100% sure what you can and cannot do when dazed
…and screams falling back from shock and horror, almost freezing his heart. He can’t seem to make his arms work to raise the bow up to strike the creature and is at it mercy!!!

Initiative Round 1! 
Roll creature outside 4 +1 =5, creature upstairs 6 +7 =13, Torren 7 +3 =10, Kitsch 4 +6 =10, Black Jack 10 +9 =19, Fentrith 11 +2 =13, Villard (will miss this first round and you are in the other room) 5 +3 =8, Zoraster 20! +4 =24; so the order will be…

Zoraster 24
Black Jack 19, but can’t act normally, can make suggestions, etc
Fentrith 13 and
Creature upstairs 13
Kitsch 10 and 
Torren 10
Villard 8
Creature outside, coming in 5

[OCC I need Zoraster to tell me what he is doing, the rest will be determined by what happens after his action. I _assume_ that Black Jack will go full defensive, which I would allow… the others please hold off, as something more will happen {hint, hint – from the second floor}]


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

Fentrith hears the soul-chilling scream emanating from the normally calm and competent elf. Looking over his should at the hag, he shudders, dropping his shield, and rubs his holy symbol, reciting a prayer he learned as a teenager, after running away from the Temple of Knowledge. "Harrimast, grant me the strength to face my enemies, blade to blade, face to face. Let them shake in fear of my passing, while I strike them down." Then, his spell takes effect and he feels the holy energy filling him, making him stronger.

_Fentrith casts a Bull's Strength spell on himself, giving himself a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength for 5 minutes._


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 28, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Hearing Jack's scream, Zoraster will turn around at the foot of the stairs and race past him to find the source. "That is definitely not a dog, but it's uglier than one." If Zoraster is close enough to get into melee with one move, he'll do so then attack with his rapier.  If not, he'll drop the sunrod and draw his privateer as he moves, then fire at the ugly beastie.  In either case, he'll dodge it.

[OOC:
Speed 25'
AC 21, 22 vs ugly lady
rapier - +11, 1d4+4 dmg
privateer - +11, 2d6 dmg, range 30'
]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 28, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Black Jack goes into a defensive crouch, fully expecting his doom is upon him.

OOC: Full Defense, 5 ranks tumbling equals ac 25.


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard will rush to the other room with his bow, He will move silently and will try to hide Hopping to caught her off guard giving him enough time to target the neck of the creature.

[OCC Move silently 11, hide 11, will try to get a sneak attack +2d6 with bow in Point blank range villard has +9 (1-8+3/x3) + 2d6(sneak) + 4 to hit if hidden and considered Invisible.]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Seeing that plenty of help is on its way to Black Jack, Torren runs toward the entrance from which the noises were heard earlier.  He leaps up, landing on the wall next to the door, and crouches there hoping to surprise anything that comes through.  Captain Drac flaps off in disgust at all the jostling and settles himself on the chandelier.

[OOC: Move Silently +7, but I am moving as fast as I need to to get into position]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Hearing Jack's scream, Zoraster will turn around at the foot of the stairs and race past him to find the source. "That is definitely not a dog, but it's uglier than one." If Zoraster is close enough to get into melee with one move, he'll do so then attack with his rapier.  If not, he'll drop the sunrod and draw his privateer as he moves, then fire at the ugly beastie.  In either case, he'll dodge it.
> 
> [OOC:
> Speed 25'
> ...




[OCC - if Zoraster charges he can make it to the old hag this round (she is about 50 feet, just within reach) +2 to hit, but -2 to defense!!!... OR you could take a 5 ft step, draw your weapon and fire. I don't believe that you could move 25ft (right up to were Black Jack is), draw the weapon and still fire in one round, but it is your call, and I am should re-read drawing weapons I guess ]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 28, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Charger*

[OOC: If Zoraster can charge, that's what he'll be doing.]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Round 1 of Combat… 
_ Zoraster 24
Black Jack 19, but can’t act normally, can make suggestions, etc
Fentrith 13 and
Creature upstairs 13
Kitsch 10 and 
Torren 10
Villard 8
Creature outside, coming in 5_

Roaring out a challenge, Zoraster charges the hag at full speed!...
Zoraster charges, +2 to hit, -2 to AC (20 vs. the creature this round), Attack roll 15 +11 +2 =27 a hit, damage is 4 +4 =8!
…landing a good blow that stabs the creature in its right thigh, it shrieks in pain. 

Black Jack goes defensive, and now has a Defense of 25

Fentrith calls upon his god, and another semi-transparent wave of energy rolls over him… he seems to grow in size and stature… JUST as something horrible and large comes through the door on the 2nd floor that Kitsch passed through only moments before. The thing must stand 8 feet tall if it were not hunched over, the head looks something like a cross between a person and a shark, with dead black eyes taking in the huge room with ease. There is a large dorsal fin in the middle of its back, and its hands and feet are webbed with huge talon claws on them all. It screams in a female voice “*Etsa, Etsa, look at you, tasty, tasty, going take a bite from you!* and it leaps down at Fentrith with a huge mouthful of shark-like teeth.  
the thing is Charging +2 to Attack -2 to AC; Attack roll 8 +11 +2 =21 a hit. Damage roll 1 +8 =9 points of damage. Free grapple change (from Improved grab) grapple check 9 +11 =20, vs. Fentrith with his new and improved strength is 13 +7=20, tie goes to the defender, so Fentrith wins, barely!
…and while it only gets a piece of his arm, it still causes a great deal of pain to the priest. Luckily (do in no small part to the bull strength provided by Harrimast) Fentrith arms is not trapped by the creatures gapping mouth. Of course the taste of his blood seems to drive the creature into a frenzy as froth and form spit from its mouth…
the creature is now berserker +4 STR and CON, -2 Defense and it gains the Diehard feat! Last for at least 5 rounds

[OCC - Kitsch has a shot, but Fentrith is somewhat in the way so he is providing the creature cover AND you are an additional -4 to your attack roll for firing into melee. Also it would not be a sneak attack this round. If you want to set it up you could flank it, get the surprise strike and Fentrith would not be providing the creature cover if you want to move this round… then you could attack with all that next round… your call]

Torren moves around the fight on the stairs with easy due to his spider climb. He stabs at the creatures from the side…
flanking attack for +2, Attack roll 13 +6 +2 =21 a hit. Damage roll is 1 +3 (surprise strike) for a total of 4 points
…but this mostly just scratches it along it arm. The creature seems to ignore it as if it were nothing (it is focusing totally on its “meal” in front of it…

Villard hears the commotion outside and gets to the swinging door, opening them as quickly and quietly as he can…
_Move Silent roll 11 +11 =22_
…he can see the creature fighting with Fentrith, it is about 35 or so feet away (Fentrith is providing the creature cover right now and you would get -4 for attacking into melee from your present location). 

The creature outside says to Zoraster “*Little string, little bite, mighty tasty by my sight, oh so fresh, oh so clean… want to join me in my home tonight? Take you down, down I could, down to the bottom, cold and dark… romantic place, oh in the dark, going to have lots of fun tonight*” as it tries to rake him with its claws… also as Zoraster gets a good look at the creature, he sees fully just how ugly she is and he can feel the strength leaching from his blood…
Horrific Appearance, anyone seeing them must make a Fortitude save DC13, Zoraster rolls 7 +5 =12, misses by one, Zoraster loses 4 points of Strength, dropping him down to 8, -2 to damage. It rakes him with both of its clawed like hands, first roll 7 +7 =14, miss; second roll 8 +7 =15, another miss!
…causing him to stagger back in loathing and fear. But despite this, the creature skill can not connect with either of its claws against the nibble little swashbuckler…

_Fentrith has taken 9 points of damage and now has 28 left.
Black Jack is dazed and can not react
Zoraster has lost 4 points of Strength
Torren is unharmed
Kitsch is unharmed
Villard is unharmed
The creature outside has taken 8 points of damage
The creature inside has taken 4 points of damage but Fentrith notices that the wound heals over almost instantly and may or may not be affecting it any longer._ 

Next rounds actions… also note that next round, Black Jack gets a Will save to try and overcome the effects of the daze


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 28, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling weakling*

Seeing the creature's grisly countenance saps both the strength and good spirits right out of the halfling, and he will grimly circle it and strike again with his rapier.

[OOC:  Zoraster will tumble around the creature in hopes of one of his companions approaching to flank with him, since he is unaware of how unlikely that is with the other monster engaging them upstairs.  Also, he's a nimble halfling, he doesn't have munchies.  

Speed 25'
tumble mod +14
AC 21, 22 vs ugly lady
rapier - +11, 1d4+2 dmg
privateer - +11, 2d6 dmg, range 30']


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 28, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard, undetected by the shark will try to close in and put himself in a better position [OCC hide 11] and shoot the beast right in the middle of the nose.
[OCC sneak attack, see previous post for combat stat] 

Right after the shot is gone Villard shout loudly "My love, here is a VIP ticket to that dark and romantic place"

and trust me we will have a lot of fun tonight, Villard eyes are burning with excitements.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

Torren, seeing his blade have so little effect, holds forth his hand and intones an incomprehensible word while continuing to look for an opening to strike the creature again.

[OOC:
I want to Cast Defensively (Concentration +7) while continuing to threaten the thing to provide flanking for Fentrith.  Casting _Shocking Grasp, _to be delivered by Captain Drac!  Assuming I succeed...]

Silently, Captain Drac launches himself from the chandelier, his talons crackling with blue sparks.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

*Kitsch, rog5 (hp27/27, ac21, +12 xbow (1d8+1) [+3d6 SA])*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC - Kitsch has a shot, but Fentrith is somewhat in the way so he is providing the creature cover AND you are an additional -4 to your attack roll for firing into melee. Also it would not be a sneak attack this round. If you want to set it up you could flank it, get the surprise strike and Fentrith would not be providing the creature cover if you want to move this round? then you could attack with all that next round? your call]




Kitsch moves stealthily around out of the way of the "little" nasty thing crunching on Fentrith so he can get a good shot at it without taking too much risk of hitting the cleric.









*OOC:*


He'll try to move up into the rafters if he can get a good shot from there (i.e. sneak attack) so he's well out of harm's way, Hide +16, Move Silently +12


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

Fentrith grimly smiles at the beast; this would surely be a battle worth retelling, assuming he survived it, of course. Ignoring the wound on his arm, Fentrith grips _Cronus's Knife_ in both hands, slashing at the creature with all of his strength in his arms and hips, planting his feet solidly on the ground.

"Watch it, mate. I'm not sure our weapons can affect it!"

_Fenrith attacks at +10, 1d0+7_


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

[OCC - Edited for Fentrth's critical hit against shark girl]

Round 2 of combat…
 Zoraster 24
Black Jack 19
Fentrith 13 and
Creature upstairs 13
Kitsch 10 and 
Torren 10
Villard 8
Creature outside 5

Staggered from the ugliness of the creature in front of him, Zoraster never the less dodge around it with easy and slashes are the creature chest…
Tumble roll 9 +14 =23, not enough to move behind the creature but enough to get to her side incase any friends what to come help; Attack roll 5 +11 =16, but still enough to hit, damage is 4 +2 =6!
…causing the creature to stagger back and howl in pain. She seems to falter for a second and then says to the little Halfling “*Hurtful, evil, tricky and small… spare this one, I have done no wrong… information I can sing, just spare the doom you do bring…*” it is not looking at Zoraster now and on it round it will Ready an action (Attack if attacked) but otherwise will not. Zoraster is somewhat surprised but he is pretty sure it is surrendering.
_Sense Motive roll 6 -1 =5, it seems to be telling the truth_ 

Black Jack tries to over come the effects of the evil eye, shaking his head and swaying a bit…
_Will roll 16 +1 =17_
…and is able to snap out of it as it were (this is his full round though, he can react next round as normal)

Fentrith slashes at the shark creature with _Cutter_ with all of his might...
Attack roll 20!, confirm 3 +10 =13, CRIT! Damage roll is 7 + 4 +14 (strength mod TWICE!) =25 points!
…whichs leaves and ugly scare on the creatures shoulder, _part_ of which heals over quickly, and stagging it a bit... 

…BUT it howls with glee at the prospect of blood and death, biting at Fentrith and slashing at him with both of its clawed hands! 
Attack roll for bite 10 +13 =23 on the bite (it is +2 because of the berserk rage) damage 7 +10 (again +2 because of the rage)= 17 points of damage! It claws slash Attack roll 4 +9 =13, and 20! roll to confirm 6 +9 =15, nope, but still a hit for 3 +6 =9 more points of damage. Fentrith has taken 22 additional points of damage and now has 6 points left!

Kitsch moved last round to a better position…
_Hide roll 7 +16 =23, good enough_
…and shots the monster in the neck…
Attack roll 3 +11 +2 for the flank -4 attacking into melee =13, go enough to hit. Damage 1d8 +3d6 is 2 + 1 +5 +3 =11
…sinking it into the gray-moist flesh, and causing a little blood but not much. The wound seems to heal over very quickly, and Kitsch is not sure about what the bolt did (the flesh around the wound almost grew back around it and sealed the bolt there).

Torren prepares his spell as causiely as possible and commands his familiar (who thinks this is just a jolly old idea! What use the parrit?!??!) who swopes down to attack the creatures exposed back…
_Concentration roll 13 +7 =20_ 
Attack roll for the Captain 10 +4 (a Raven’s attack bonus) +2 flank =16 touch attack, easily hitting. The Parrit does 1d4-2 claw damage, rolling 4 -2=2 points! But the Shocking Grasp on his claws does 4d6 {Holy Cow I did not realize they had changed this spell this way in 3.5!}, but first he must over come it’s Spell Resistance of 14, rolling 17 +4 (level) =21 easily making the target number. Damage roll 3 +4 +4 +3 =14 points of damage
This leaves a bad scare on the back of the creature, which does *not* heal over, and even though it should have cause it to cry in pain at the very least the creature seems to ignore the damage all together… it is smelling the blood from Fentrith and knows death is near… 

Villard moves to a better position as stealthy as possible…
_Hide check 5 +10 =15, good enough for the creature, it is interested in something else_
…and lets lose with a dark feathered arrow…
Attack roll 6 +9 +2 for flanking -4 attacking into melee =13, a hit (it is not hard to hit right now, but it is higher then a 11, lower then a 13 hmm), Damage is 1d8 +3 +2d6, for a roll of 2 +4 +5 +3 =14
…striking the creature left leg. While there is blood the wound heals quickly…

The creature outside is Readying an action to attack if attacked but is holding...

Fentrith has taken 31 points of damage and now has 6 left.
Black Jack is unharmed and can react in round 3
Zoraster has lost 4 points of Strength, but taken no damage
Torren is unharmed
Kitsch is unharmed
Villard is unharmed
The creature outside has taken 14 points of damage
The creature inside has taken some damage but everyone attacking notices that *most* of the wound heals are healing over almost instantly and may or may not be affecting it any longer…in fact…

Torren spoiler only PLEASE



Spoiler



Know (arcane) roll 13 +5 =18, you realize that while the creature is resistant to magic, it is vulnerable only to certain “metals” or materials, i.e. cold iron and adamantine are not it! This explains its amazing healing ability.



Actions for next round!!!!


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith...
> _Fenrith attacks at +10, 1d0+7_




Before I edit, I want to check you are +10 to attack this round? I thought you would be a total of +8 with your Bull Strength? This matters as Fentrith missed a crit by 1!!!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 29, 2004)

*Kitsch rg5 (hp27/27, ac21, acid flask +12 (1d6+1) [+3d6 SA]*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kitsch moved last round to a better position?
> _Hide roll 7 +16 =23, good enough_
> ?and shots the monster in the neck?
> Attack roll 3 +11 +2 for the flank -4 attacking into melee =13, go enough to hit. Damage 1d8 +3d6 is 2 + 1 +5 +3 =11
> ?sinking it into the gray-moist flesh, and causing a little blood but not much. The wound seems to heal over very quickly, and Kitsch is not sure about what the bolt did (the flesh around the wound almost grew back around it and sealed the bolt there).




Kitsch chitters internally an obscenity and reaches into one of the many pouches about his person and draws out a flask of some stoppered liquid, hefts it and hurls it down at the creature. _I hope they don't mind a little bit of splash damage._









*OOC:*


Hide +16 -20 (hiding after attacking), Move Silently +12; it's a touch attack with the flask, and SA applies if I can them  maybe it'll like the taste of this


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 29, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, miniature poet*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> …causing the creature to stagger back and howl in pain. She seems to falter for a second and then says to the little Halfling “*Hurtful, evil, tricky and small… spare this one, I have done no wrong… information I can sing, just spare the doom you do bring…*”



Zoraster will stop his assault and point his rapier at the ugly woman. "Then sing quickly, you ugly beast, before my fury is unleashed!" 

[OOC: Zoraster readies an action to stab her again if she attacks or attempts to move away before telling him something which he thinks is worth letting her go. (Yes, this is totally subjective.)
Speed 25'
AC 21, 22 vs ugly lady
rapier - +11, 1d4+2 dmg
privateer - +11, 2d6 dmg, range 30'
]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

Villard don't know what to do [OCC can't creature with regeneration be knockdown by a lot of damage?]
If yes I will use rapid shot to throw 2 arrow at the beast next round, otherwise I will ready an arrow and wait for other to act to do my move.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 29, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Black Jack draws his sword and readies an attack if he does not like what he hears.


AC 18, 19 vs ugly lady.  +10 +2 flank= +12 1-6 +2 +2d6 sneak attack from flank.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

[As outside is a bit "out" in round 2 she says]

"*Nice little sting, clean and good, spare this one and we have lots of fun... what's it want to know, little sharp one...*"

In round 3 she continues "*Maybe it would like, for us to come and sing, about the deep ones quest, what a thing... creep they did, all quit and nice... along the bottom of the ocean one night... came to this place, all hungry and mad... drove the food down to the sea, funniest thing I ever did see… now it been just a day, and my sister and me did smell some more… but we have to leave, very soon… the dark ones return, yes the will… but only in the darkest part of night…*”


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2004)

_If you note above, I dropped my shield when I had to cast a spell with somatic components. So my AC is only 18, and I'm using Cronus's Knife two-handed. I was including the flanking bonus I received from Torren to my +10 attack bonus._


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

Torren shouts, "We don't have weapons that will affect it!  It even fights my spells!"

Torren jumps up and taps the creature lightly on the head while circling it, trying to get it in the eye.  "Hey ugly.  Leave him alone.  He tastes funny anyway."

[OOC: Tumble check to get between the critter and Fentrigh.  Using the Aid Another action to increase Fentrith's armor class.  Darkmaster, I don't think it's regeneration.  I think it's DR, but we don't know how to overcome that DR.  Might be Mithral, might be Good, who knows?]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 29, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [As outside is a bit "out" in round 2 she says]
> 
> "*Nice little sting, clean and good, spare this one and we have lots of fun... what's it want to know, little sharp one...*"
> 
> In round 3 she continues "*Maybe it would like, for us to come and sing, about the deep ones quest, what a thing... creep they did, all quit and nice... along the bottom of the ocean one night... came to this place, all hungry and mad... drove the food down to the sea, funniest thing I ever did see… now it been just a day, and my sister and me did smell some more… but we have to leave, very soon… the dark ones return, yes the will… but only in the darkest part of night…*”




"That's good enough for me.  Don't come back here, if I see you again you won't escape so easily." With that Zoraster will double move back into the room where the other battle is taking place, and move as close to it as he can get.  He doesn't bother tumbling, but if she takes the AoO on him, he'll stop moving and attack her again.

[OOC:
Speed 25'
AC 21, 22 vs ugly lady
rapier - +11, 1d4+2 dmg
privateer - +11, 2d6 dmg, range 30'
]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard don't know what to do [OCC can't creature with regeneration be knockdown by a lot of damage?]
> If yes I will use rapid shot to throw 2 arrow at the beast next round, otherwise I will ready an arrow and wait for other to act to do my move.



I will shoot with first a silver and then a cold Iron arrow


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2004)

Rolling backwards from the shark-thing's attacks, Fentrith begins his prayer, yelling "Divine power of Harrimast, blah blah blah, stop the bleeding, for the love of the gods!" Standing up, he waves his sword in front of him, hoping to ward off any unpleasant attacks headed his way while ducking behind the cover Torren so thoughtfully provided.

_Fentrith takes a 5 foot step backwards, casts Cure Serious Wounds defensively [Concentration +9], thus healing 3d8+5 points of damage._


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

Round 3
 Zoraster 24
Black Jack 19
Fentrith 13 and
Creature upstairs 13
Kitsch 10 and 
Torren 10
Villard 8
Creature outside 5

Zoraster listens to the creatures little tale this round…

Black Jack readies his sword and also listens to the strange tale… he can hear the combat behind…

Fentrith tumbles back from the creature as best he can, while calling upon the patron of pirates for assistance… 
_Tumble roll 11 +5 =16, Casting defensively, Concentration roll 15 +9 =24, easily making that; Cure Serious Wounds 7 +2 +3 +5, Healing 17 points. Fentrith now has 23 hit points_
…and closes the worst of his wounds with the cold calming powers of the divine 

The shark creature screams with rage and hunger as it follows the retreating priest, seemly ignorant to the rest of the party in it single-mind pursuit of its prey…
moving forward the creature attacks with its bite attack. A Fentrith made his tumble check I will say that he way able to make a half-move back so that the creature can only get it bite attack, but it will try and grapple him though!? Attack roll 8 +13 =21 a hit, Damage roll 3 +10 =13 points. It tries to start a grapple 3 +13 =16 vs. Fentrith 11 +7 =18, and is not apple to quit get a hold of him…
…its bite takes another nasty chunk out of Fentrith’s arm, negating most of the damage he had just healed. 

Kitsch throws a vial at the creatures back…
Attack roll, ranged touch attack 16 +11 +2 flank -4 firing into melee =25. Damage is 1d6 +3d6 SA, roll is 4 +4 +1 +2 =11 points of damage. Fentrith also gets somewhat hit by the acid, taking 1 point of damage
…and leaves a nasty little burn on it back, not far from where the electrical burn on its back is.

Torren tumbles around and tries to get between the creature and Fentrith...
_Tumble roll 9 +7 =16, go enough to get up to flanking it. Trying to aid another, Attack roll 19 +6 =25, go enough. Next round Fentrith will have +2 AC vs. the shark creature._
...distrating the beast a bit with his antics.

Villard fires first a silver tipped arrow and then a cold iron tipped one at the creature, in a quick rapid session…
Attack roll 19 + 7 +2 flank -4 firing into melee =24, hit, Damage roll is 1d8 +2d6 +3, for 1 +4 +2 +3 =10 points of damage. Spot roll 14 +10 =24, he notes that the area around the wound turns black like a burn and blisters. Attack roll two is 15 +7 +2 -4 =20 a hit, Damage roll is 1d8 +2d6 +3, for 4 + 6 +6 +3 =19 points of damage. Spot roll 9 +10 =19, good enough to see that while it looks like the cold iron arrow did damage, the wound closes up quickly over most of it
…and while both arrows strike true, the creature howls as the first one stabs into its flesh.

The creature outside finishes it little song and turns to flee, but before it goes it says to Zoraster and Black Jack “*Worn you now, if I might… the deep ones come this night… fish and man, they might be… hate the sun, that they do… watch your step, or they will get you… take you down… down they will… eat your flesh, grind your bones… and uses wants left, to work for them… death would be, a far better fate… for with them, rest will not take…*” with that she feels towards the sea at full speed. Zoraster hears her singing “*Sister lost, what will I do… she an’t going last, with that crew… have to find a new place to hide… maybe some sailor, who is blind…* and with that she is gone…

Fentrith has taken 28 points of damage and now has 9 left.
Black Jack is unharmed
Zoraster has lost 4 points of Strength, but taken no damage
Torren is unharmed
Kitsch is unharmed
Villard is unharmed
The creature outside has fled
The creature inside has taken *64* points of damage… as you might be able to make out now, it has DR10/silver.

Actions next round… (assuming Zoraster will rush back in, the creature is about 35 feet away from where he is right now. It is 15 feet away from Black Jack)

[edit for Acid SA... still not sure about this one 100% but as it does sort of say that in the rules, its all good]


----------



## DarkMaster (Apr 29, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Seeing the effect of the first arrow, Vilard smiles. 
This one is going down.
During Combat Vilard enters some kind of very controled trance. He becomes obsesed with killing the prey and almost nothing can break that focus.

[OCC Rapid shot with 2 silver arrow]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard Fop*

"Fentrith, just get away," Torren shouts as he tries again to interpose himself.  Hooking a leg behind the creature's he strains to topple it.

[OOC: I'm sure it's a fool's errand, but I'm going for a trip.  If I somehow succeed it'll at least have trouble chasing down Fentrith.  Touch attack +3 (or +6 if Weapon Finesse applies, I don't remember) Strength mod +0]


----------



## Kangaxx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Meatshield*

Zoraster will move towards the battle, then, seeing the greatly wounded priest and the raging monster lunging after, he'll prepare to physically bar it's path, and to dodge its attacks. "Fentrith, get behind me!"

[OOC: Move 25' closer to the battle, then perform a total defense action, (+6 AC with tumble bonus) and dodge the creature.  From the way the scene was described, I think Fentrith would be 5' closer to me than the monster, and could get behind me by moving 15', which would also put one or both of us on the stairs..?  If Fentrith can't get behind me with a 15' move, I'm going to want to change my action.

Speed 25'
AC 27, 28 vs raging monster
rapier - +11, 1d4+2 dmg
privateer - +11, 2d6 dmg, range 30'
]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 30, 2004)

With much the same feeling as Zoraster, Black Jack charges back to the battle inside.  


OOC: Whatever move gets him back to arrow range.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 30, 2004)

"Gotta protect the priest, eh?" Fentrith laughs as everyone attempts to bodyguard him, but he does duck and weave around them, using them as cover as much as possible while incanting yet another healing spell.

_Five foot step away from the shark-thing, note that this does not provoke any attacks of opportunity. I will then cast Cure Serious Wounds, subbing my Prayer spell, on the defensive [Concentration +9]._


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Round 4 (NOTE I just guessed what Black Jack and Kitsch were going to do this round. If either of you disagree I will edit…)

Zoraster 24
Black Jack 19
Fentrith 13 and
Shark monster 13
Kitsch 10 and 
Torren 10
Villard 8

Zoraster tumbles, rolls, dodges and weaves to try and get between the creature and Fentrith…
_Tumble roll 11 +14 =25, fully defensive_
…and gets in between the creature and its meal, somewhat…

Black Jack quickly switches back to his bow and fires a quick shot at the shark monster with a silver arrow…
Attack roll 12 +10 +2 flanking -4 firing into melee =20. Damage roll (I don’t think you would get surprise this round) 5 +2 =7 points of damage
…that slashes it through its dorsal fin and causes black blisters and burns to appear around the wound. The creatures screams but does not fall.

Fentrith takes a 5 foot step back with the help of Zoraster and tries to cast defensively…
_Concentration roll 11 +9 =20, good! Healing 3d8 +5, rolling 7 +6 +3 +5 = 21 hit points. Fentrith now has 30 hit points and feeling a bit better_
…and again the cooling powers of the divine wash over him. 

The creature screams in rage as the little swashbuckler gets in the way of its meal, it tries to bite him with its huge mouth, and cut him down with its clawed hands…
Attack roll 19 +13 =29, a HIT! Damage roll 5 +10 =15 points. Claw rake attack roll 18 +9 =27, a MISS, but he felt his hair parting from the wind!!! 2nd Claw rake 9 +9 =18, another miss. Zoraster has now take 15 points of damage and has 27 left
…the bite locks onto the Halflings arm for a second, tearing mostly the coat and shirt underneath but taking some skin also, but Zoraster is able to twist out of the way at the last second before losing it.

Kitsch moves to a better location to fire at the creature, and catch it by surprise…
_Hide roll 12 +16 =28, good!_


Torren tries to grab the creature’s leg (provoking and attack of opportunity!) and the creature slashes at him as it might an ant…
Attack roll 13 +9 =22, hit. Damage roll 3 +6 =9 points of damage
…but it is not enough to stop the mad mage and he grabs a hold of the things leg…
melee Touch Attack, roll 8 +3 +2 flanking=13, hit. Strength roll 19 +0 =19, vs. the creatures 16 +9 =25. no go! The creature gets a trip attack back at Torren, strength roll 4 +9 =13 vs. Torren dexterity (defender can use Strength or Dexterity) 13 +3 =16 
…and while he has a hold of the things leg it does not seem to be slowing it down at all. In fact the creatures tried to shake the wizard off but could not!

Villard rapidly fires two sliver arrows at the creature, with a smooth calm precision…
Attack roll 15 +7 +2 flank -4 firing into melee =20, hit. Damage roll is 6 +3 (again don’t think you should get SA this round) =9 points and the second Attack roll is 8 +7 +2 -4 = 13, a hit. Damage roll is 3 +3 =6. The creature has taken another 15 points of damage
…striking true both times; the first in the right shoulder the second in the creatures lower chest, both leaving nasty burns and welts across its grey skin. The creature howls in pain and rage, its head snapping around to meet Villard’s with its cold black dead eyes. It howls and…

NEXT round actions… most of you can tell it looks like it is going after Villard now, but black blood is flowing from most of these wounds, and it is lost a bit of spring in its step…?!?!? 


Fentrith has taken 7 points of damage and now has 30 left.
Black Jack is unharmed
Zoraster has lost 4 points of Strength, and taken 15 points of damage and has 27 left.
Torren has taken 9 points of damage and has 19 points left.
Kitsch is unharmed
Villard is unharmed
The shark creature has taken 72 points of damage… and is staggering but raging all the SAME!


----------



## DarkMaster (May 1, 2004)

*Valliard ranger/rogue*

Villard looks back at the creature with eyes as determined as hers. 

Villard will wait for the creature [OCC have no choice she has the initiative] after her attack I will make a 5 foot step back and rapid shot again with 2 silver arrow.


----------



## JimAde (May 1, 2004)

Torren looks down at his torn shirt and says, "That's silk, you overgrown haddock!"

He dodges to the side again and tries to skewer the creature. "Who's going to pay for that? You?"

[OOC:
I am making sure I flank with Zoroaster and attacking. I will use Fighting Defensively and Combat Expertise to the full, so:
Rapier +2 (includes flanking bonus) Damage: 1d6 + 1d6 SA
AC 17
EDIT: I just realized the AC adjustment won't happen until my action, so if it attacks me, my AC is only 13.  Meep.
]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 1, 2004)

*Black Jack Rouge/Fighter*

OOC: The mage is crazy.

Black Jack continues to pelt the beast with silver arrows.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 1, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling chum*

Zoraster will cry out as the creature bites into his arm, but continue trying to block the monster.  "Would someone please kill this thing?"

[OOC: Move to block the creature's path to Villiard. Zoraster will tumble if that's more than a 5' step.  Then continue total defense and hoping the creature's aim gets worse along with it's wounds.

Speed 25'
tumble mod +14
AC 27, 28 vs raging monster
rapier - +11, 1d4+2 dmg
privateer - +11, 2d6 dmg, range 30'
]


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Round 5... I am assuming that Fentrith might attack the creatures flank, so...
Zoraster 24
Black Jack 19
Fentrith 13 and
Shark monster 13
Kitsch 10 and 
Torren 10
Villard 8

Zoraster moves around in front of the creature again, trying to stay in front of it, and distract it from the archers...
_9 +14 =23_
... the creature seems barely aware of him, but he is in the way (it will bull rush you to move you out of the way this round)

Black Jack draws, nocks and fires another silver arrow at the creature...
18 +10 +2 flanking -4 firing into melee, a hit. Damage is 4 +2 =6 points of damage
...striking it in the upper shoulder and causing a nasty wound to spread across its chest area. It howls in pain but remains on it feet!!!!

Fentrith steps to the creatures back and with a two-handed thrust slashes at the back of the creatures head...
Attack roll 15 +8 +2 flanking, a hit. Damage is 4 +6 damage
...but while it is a good hit, the wound seems to close over almost instantly and without any affects...

The creature tries to run right over the halfling swashbuckler, whom thrusts his slim blade at the creatures to try and stop it or at least slow it down...
Bull rush draw an AoO, Zoraster stabs at it Attack roll 2 +11 =13 a hit, damage is 3 +2 =5 damage
...but the wound heals over instantly and the creature...
Bull Rush, touch attack 5 +13 =18, hit. Strength roll 6 +9 =15, vs. Zoraster strength roll 15 +1 -4 for small size =12
...pushs Zoraster out of the way, but just barely. It only gets to Villards area this round and can't attack!!! It howls in rage, but only to the wind.

Kitsch fires a bolt into the creature back from hiding...
Attack roll 8 +10 +2 flanking -4 firing into melee combat =16 a hit. Damage roll is 1d8 +3d6 =7 +3 +1 +3 =14 points of damage
...and while most of the wound heals over quitly it is not enough!!! The creatures howls one last time and crashes to the floor right at Villard feet! Black blood and burning flesh flow off the creature, and in mear seconds the creature changes form to that of an old, very ugly woman, with green, sea-weed like hair. 

It appears to be dead...


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2004)

Fentrith smiles, breathing heavily, as he slams _Cronus's Knife_ through the creature's back, sliding through the creature's torso and pinning it to the ground like a fly stuck with a mounting pin.

"Well, that was a tough one, especially for an old woman. My last thrust must have finished it right there at the end. Still, when I write this one down, I'm changing the old woman bit. Maybe make it a one-eyed buccaneer, y'know?" 

Fentrith then looks around, suddenly very nervous. "Where did the other one get off too, gents?"


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Mad Human Wizard*

Torren looks down at his torn shirt and makes a disgusted noise. "Would you look at that," he says tearing off the sleeve to reveal a nasty cut along his bicep. "I just got this shirt, too." He ties the torn sleeve around the cut, using his teeth to complete the knot, then waves his free hand at the injured arm. The blood on his skin and the remaining parts of his shirt vanishes, though the wound is still obviously present.

[OOC: Bandaging is just for effect, no ranks in Heal. Using _Prestidigitation_ (if it's still in effect) to clean up the mess]



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith then looks around, suddenly very nervous. "Where did the other one get off too, gents?"



"We all seem to be accounted for. Maybe it fled. I'd send the good Captain out to have a peek but it's getting too dark for him."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2004)

*Villard ranger/rogue*

Villard take a last look at the dead creature, smiles, and rushes outside to see what is happening with the other hag, wandering if he should anounce her the news (her sister is dead)


----------



## Kangaxx (May 3, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfing Swashbuckler*

"The other crone is gone.  Me and... um.. that guy whose name I don't know let it go in return for information.  She said that some creature's that are fish and man killed the residents here last night, and they'll be coming back tonight."  *Zoraster plops to the ground.* "I don't feel so good.  Kinda sick ever since she looked at me.  Ugh."


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2004)

With a mirthful chitter Kitsch drops out of the ceiling and scampers over the crone's body, giving a look at Fentrith when he says he finished of the creature, and gives meaingful tap on the bolt embedded deeply in it's back.  Pulling a slim blade from somewhere on his person, he makes a small mark on the stock of the repeating crossbow. ~what next?~


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> With a mirthful chitter Kitsch drops out of the ceiling and scampers over the crone's body, giving a look at Fentrith when he says he finished of the creature, and gives meaingful tap on the bolt embedded deeply in it's back. Pulling a slim blade from somewhere on his person, he makes a small mark on the stock of the repeating crossbow. ~what next?~



Torren shrugs.  "If what the creature told Zoroaster is true, we may be in for more trouble.  I would suggest we conduct a quick search of the facility and find a good defensible spot to hole up for the night."  He looks at the halfling.  "Are you going to be all right my friend?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 3, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"The names Black Jack, my friend,  and trouble indeed.  She appeared very spooked by these fishmen.  Said she was only eating thier scraps, and she wanted to be long gone when they arrived.  

So, any suggestions, which way first?"  *He says looking to the group in general.*  "By the way, anything of interest in the other room?"  He asks Villiard.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So, any suggestions, which way first?"  *He says looking to the group in general.*  "By the way, anything of interest in the other room?"  He asks Villiard.




"We got the other sister!!!" Villard answers proudly.

Villard looking around him quickly to see if he can't spot the other one [OCC spot 10].


----------



## Kangaxx (May 3, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren shrugs.  "If what the creature told Zoroaster is true, we may be in for more trouble.  I would suggest we conduct a quick search of the facility and find a good defensible spot to hole up for the night."  He looks at the halfling.  "Are you going to be all right my friend?"




"I think I'd feel better with a good night's rest, or two or three.  Too bad I won't be getting one tonight.  This place has a back door in there." *Zoraster gestures at the smashed doorway.* "Looks like they used it before too."


----------



## Karl Green (May 3, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "We got the other sister!!!" Villard answers proudly.
> 
> Villard looking around him quickly to see if he can't spot the other one [OCC spot 10].




*Villard looks out into the rain and wind*, the very last rays of sunlight have all but faded...
_Spot roll 8 +10 =18_
...but he does not see anything of the retreating hag.

The rest of the party is still standing in the large two-story room with the body of the other hag-like creature; feeling a bit worried as the look around. Some water drips through from the thached ceiling onto the floor, and the rain picks up a bit outside... and now occationally, the rolling of distant thunder can be hear.

[OCC - would you like me to post the description of the room again? The bad thing about PbP of course is that it can be lost a few days back and people can forget ]

Spoiler for Fentrith 



Spoiler



the area around where the shark thing bite you is raw and iching.



Spoiler for Zoraster 



Spoiler



the area around where the shark thing bite you is raw and iching.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 3, 2004)

"So, do we continue exploring this place? I have a few healing spells if anyone is too injured to press on. I certainly don't want to rest in a building where evil still lurks." While speaking, Fentrith is scratching at his newly healed wounds from the previous encounter.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC - would you like me to post the description of the room again? The bad thing about PbP of course is that it can be lost a few days back and people can forget ]





Please do.


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So, do we continue exploring this place? I have a few healing spells if anyone is too injured to press on. I certainly don't want to rest in a building where evil still lurks." While speaking, Fentrith is scratching at his newly healed wounds from the previous encounter.



"I've already voiced my opinion," Torren offers.  "I think we should search just enough to find a good spot to fortify.  In the process we may discover some of what's gone on here, but if something is coming out of the sea I doubt we're equipped to pursue it."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 3, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villard, not saying anything, is quite frustrated at his friend that they didn't finished her off. Villard turns his back on the other to hide his frustration. 

After a few seconds, Villard go back with the others


----------



## Kangaxx (May 3, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

"Maybe we can set-up an ambush.  Put the archers in the tower, and have the swordsmen make a bottleneck at the front door so they'll be trapped outside.  We'd have to seal the backdoor somehow though."
"
If you have some healing to spare Fentrith, my arm has seen better days." *Zoraster rubs his wounded shoulder.* "We should finish exploring this place too. *Zoraster gets up and walks over the the hallway he was exploring before the battle started, and starts looking through the doorways attached to it.*


----------



## Karl Green (May 3, 2004)

The main room where you are all standing is about 40 feet long (running south to north) and 60 feet wide (running east to west). There is a short hallway leading into what looks to be a dinning area directly west. The stairwell is in the southwest corner of the room leading up to the balcony that circles most of the room at the 2nd floor. The bloody arm is directly above the door that you entered from the coat room, on the balcony. At the top of the stairs is a door that the shark creature burst through, and is the same one Kitsch came out of. There are two other unopened doors up on the balcony that Kitsch saw while he was up there. Under the stairwell there is a good sized iron basin filled with dirty water, and some dishes piled next to it. 

On the southern wall there is an open doorway, with the shattered remains of a door lying on the floor nearby. This is the hallway that Zoraster looked into… the room with the smashed door, and saw a hallway about 70 or 80 feet straight down that lead to another door that is also smashed open; he saw the fading daylight out that door along with the rain (it leads outside). There are 8 sets of doors on each side of the hallway, spaced 8 to 10 feet apart (for a total of 16 doors). Most also look like they where smashed open.

On the east wall there is a set of double swinging doors …this is the room that Villard went into…The swinging doors are not locked and open into a very large L-shaped room. The part that Villard saw clearly (from the light from the two sunrods out in the main room) had a metal table with wheels turned over on its side. The table is about 6 and a half feet long and a foot and a half wide. It is maybe 3 feet high if it was sitting up right. Also a number of very short metal doors line the south wall, 12 to be exact. They are each about 2 by 2 feet, four set wide and three high {as I can't explain this well... think morgue, with a wall of where you put all the bodies in cold storage...like that }. There is a normal heavy wooden door in the northeast corner or the room about 40 feet away. Unlit lanterns can be seen hanging from the ceiling. Villard noticed a smear or something over by the wooden door but did not have time to check it out.

Next to the swing doors is a small door with the words written in common “private” …this is the room that Torren went into; Inside is a long, narrow room (20 feet wide by 40 feet long) that is obviously a library... or at least use to be one. Books and scrolls have been torn apart and hundreds of papers have been slashed and are lining on the floor. Book shelves are overturned and smashed. A couple of smashed chairs and an over turned desk can also be seen amidst the mess. Who ever did this, shows an unusual amount of range or glee in ripping everything in here to screeds.

The first door that Zoraster looks in (it is really dark in here by the way) he can see a small room that is about 10 feet wide and 15 foot long. Debris and borken remains of simple furtishing and a bed are strewn about, and swaths of drying blood and gore fill the room with a metallic stink. Across the hallway at the other door it is much the same...


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

[OCC - bump...everyone waiting for the maps?]


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

After seeing the carnage in those two rooms, Zoraster won't bother checking the rest.  He rejoins the group.  "Nothing but blood...  these fishmen are really vile.  Does anyone else have a plan to defend this place, or are we using mine?"

[OOC: I'm still here.  Don't know why everyone else is so quiet.]


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

"I'm with you.  Let's get up in the tower and defend it.  I can set an alarm at the bottom of the stairs to alert us if anyone is coming, and even block them off for a short time."

[OOC: I've been trying to hold my tongue waiting for the other to chime in]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "I'm with you.  Let's get up in the tower and defend it.  I can set an alarm at the bottom of the stairs to alert us if anyone is coming, and even block them off for a short time."
> 
> [OOC: I've been trying to hold my tongue waiting for the other to chime in]



"I am in too, up in the tower we will have a strategic advantage, I doubt those fish creature can fly" 

Villard waits for the other to answer.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 5, 2004)

Fentrith, involving himself with poking holes in the corpse of the shark-thing, doesn't catch the first few bits of conversation. "Huh? Did I miss something? 'Cause I just kind of thought that maybe they weren't really running from guys right on their tales, y'know? Maybe more like refugees. I don't think any more of the creatures will be coming tonight." Fentrith bends down, cleans his sword, and then sheathes it.

Popping open a flask of liquor, he indulges in a long drink, spilling a few small splashes on the ground in sacrifice to Harrimast. "So, friend," he says, staring at Villard, "what do you want to do with your dead friend there."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Popping open a flask of liquor, he indulges in a long drink, spilling a few small splashes on the ground in sacrifice to Harrimast. "So, friend," he says, staring at Villard, "what do you want to do with your dead friend there."




What the h*ll, this is no time to be drunk. Villard look in the direction of the cleric with a look that clearly demonstrate his taught.
"Now is not the time" and turns back to the others to prepare the defensive plan.


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Mad Human Wizard*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> What the h*ll, this is no time to be drunk. Villard look in the direction of the cleric with a look that clearly demonstrate his taught.
> "Now is not the time" and turns back to the others to prepare the defensive plan.



"You're right, Villard.  Let's first make sure none of us joins her."  Torren retrieves one of the fallen sunrods and his leather bag as Captain Drac re-settles on his shoulder.  "Let's get to that tower and set up some defenses.  Once we've done that, if nothing has happened, perhaps we can sortie out to explore some more.  Does anyone have a length of rope with them?"


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

"Fentrith, the crone said they would be coming again tonight.  She may have been lying, but I'm not betting my life on it.  So who is going to stay down here with me, and how are we going to block the back door?"


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Mad Human Wizard*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "Fentrith, the crone said they would be coming again tonight. She may have been lying, but I'm not betting my life on it. So who is going to stay down here with me, and how are we going to block the back door?"



"Nobody stays here," Torren states flatly. "We all go to the bell tower and decide if its defensible. We make any preparations we can think of, then we can come back if we want to. Agreed?"


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Nobody stays here," Torren states flatly. "We all go to the bell tower and decide if its defensible. We make any preparations we can think of, then we can come back if we want to. Agreed?"



"My idea was to keep them from getting into the building at all.  Block the doors, and put archers in the tower.  I'm betting fishmen can't climb well.  You think we should all hide out in the tower?"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 5, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "My idea was to keep them from getting into the building at all.  Block the doors, and put archers in the tower.  I'm betting fishmen can't climb well.  You think we should all hide out in the tower?"




"I agree, they should not even enter the building and the melee fighter would be more useful blocking the doors than looking at us firing arrow." "The problem" looking at Zoraster "is that I wonder if you will be able to hold very long if they reach the building, these things seem to be pretty nasty"


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

As you talk Zoraster spoiler 



Spoiler



You slowly feel your strength returning... hench it is coming back 1 point a minute



The rain and wind pick up a bit outside and the thunder gets a bit closer. Otherwise the building is silent...


----------



## Ferrix (May 5, 2004)

Kitsch signs in a flurry ~i'll take position in the tower, the swordsmen can take position down here and help board up, but if it comes to fighting to the last or retreating, retreat up to the bell tower.  We'll have an advantage fighting anything trying to climb the stairs up.~  Taking a quick look around for anything that might be useful to have in the bell tower (lamps with oil still in them, an iron pot). ~we should take anything up to the bell tower to drop on anything that tries to make it's way up~


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Mad Human Wizard*

Torren shakes his head.  "I don't know.  There are at least four entrances into this building and only, what, five of us?  Seems like a good way to get surrounded.  If we all hole up in the tower we can run them through a bottleneck.  Maybe even lay a trap or two.  I've got some thunderstones we can drop on them as they come up the stairs and Kitsch might have some more acid."  He looks at the Filcher.  "Do you have any of that liquid fire we made last week?  I didn't bring any."


----------



## Kangaxx (May 5, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren shakes his head.  "I don't know.  There are at least four entrances into this building and only, what, five of us?  Seems like a good way to get surrounded.  If we all hole up in the tower we can run them through a bottleneck.  Maybe even lay a trap or two.  I've got some thunderstones we can drop on them as they come up the stairs and Kitsch might have some more acid."  He looks at the Filcher.  "Do you have any of that liquid fire we made last week?  I didn't bring any."




"Four entrances?" *Zoraster looks around the room again.*  "Then upstairs we go.  Maybe the stairs would make a good bottleneck."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 5, 2004)

Fentrith shrugs. A little bit of rum wasn't going to anyone drunk...well, except maybe an elf. "Yeah, well I was a little busy getting my insides torn open to pay much attention to what lady Deathgaze was jabbering about, y'know mate?" Fentrith looks around at all the spilled blood in the room. _I didn't even know you COULD bleed that much._

"I'd second the belltower. Problem is, we're trapped there, unless we use my genius idea." Fentrith's eyes light up and he pauses a moment, basking in his own brilliance. "We set up a zipline using our rope!"


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith shrugs. A little bit of rum wasn't going to anyone drunk...well, except maybe an elf. "Yeah, well I was a little busy getting my insides torn open to pay much attention to what lady Deathgaze was jabbering about, y'know mate?" Fentrith looks around at all the spilled blood in the room. _I didn't even know you COULD bleed that much._
> 
> "I'd second the belltower. Problem is, we're trapped there, unless we use my genius idea." Fentrith's eyes light up and he pauses a moment, basking in his own brilliance. "We set up a zipline using our rope!"




While the other seem to argue on the best strategy Villard take a quick run to climb the stairs leading to the top of the tower. Once there he tries to hide [OCC hide 11] in the shadow or behind a wall while maintaining a view of the coast. He doesn't want the creature to surprise us while we argue.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 6, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Tower it is.  Shall we mates?"  *Black Jack head for the tower.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> While the other seem to argue on the best strategy Villard take a quick run to climb the stairs leading to the top of the tower. Once there he tries to hide [OCC hide 11] in the shadow or behind a wall while maintaining a view of the coast. He doesn't want the creature to surprise us while we argue.




It takes Villard a couple of minutes get up there, and looking around cautiously he can't see to far... night has fallen and the storm has picked up a bit, but he can make out the coast line on both sides of the building through the occasional lightning flashes...
_Hide roll 18 +11 =29; Spot roll 17 +10 =27, but nothing really to see and it is very dark_

[I will send JimAbe an "outside" view of the building in a second here. Hope he can post it on his site ]


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

The party makes there way up the chairs and head for the bell tower...

Fentrith spoiler 



Spoiler



You notice the bloody arm again when you are going up. It strikes you that it was dripping blood just a little while ago... no way has that arm been there for more then an hour or two, to still be dripping blood.



[OCC – how do you wish to fortify the tower? Do you want to bar some doors? Does someone want to wait at the top of the stair or at the bell tower base to hold up anything that comes this way? It appears there is only one hallway into the bell tower, depending if you want to look in any of the other doors on the 2nd floor. Just want to get a sense of what you are doing to “prepare”]


----------



## JimAde (May 6, 2004)

"Right then," says Torren as they climb the stairs.  "Here's my thoughts..."

[OOC: Too much to write in-character.  I propose we set up our "base" in the topmost enclosed level.  I suppose that would be the third level.  We can set a watch up by the bell (which is probably not enclosed and may be pretty unpleasant) and at the bottom of the stairs leading from the second to the third level (at the same level as the corridor that Kitsch used to enter the fight earlier).  

We can take watches, since there are six of us.  One up and one down, three watches.  Torren can also cast _Alarm_ at the same location or at the ground level. If trouble starts, Villard, Black Jack and Kitsch can be up top raining down arrows.  Fentrith and Zoroaster can be below holding the stairs.  Torren can play back-up to whichever group might need it.  If things get nasty and we have to retreat in either direction Torren can seal off the stairs with Web.

Suggestions?]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 6, 2004)

OCC Was about to suggest something similar, fine with me


----------



## Kangaxx (May 6, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

As the party goes upstairs, Zoraster will take a quick look in the rooms accessed from the balcony.

[OOC: The belltower looks too small for us to use effectively.  The archers would have to shoot through the melees, even if we all fit well.  I think it would be better to use the second floor.  Have the melees block the stairs since they're the only access point, and have the archers standing around the balcony, or even in the rafters in any lemurs are so inclined.  Put one person in the tower as a lookout, they can run down when they see trouble. 

Or we could bar all the doors and alarm the smashed door, and use the sound of the alarm or breaking doors as our lookout.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

[OCC - sending Jim another update with what's upstairs... but for right now]

Zoraster looks into the three different doors to see what he can find. With just a quick look he see in the short hallway, the door leads to what might once have been a scriptorium room, where two people would be able work at a couple of nice written desks. There are torn scrolls, books and papers littering the floor now, along with the remains of two desks and chairs

Behind the door along the balcony next to the bloody arm is a bedroom (marked Master Bedroom #1 on the map). Here there once was a modest cot, table, chest (that is smashed open and lying on its side) and a chair. There is damage is through out this room, and a large pool of blood near the doorway. On the opposite wall of the door there is a smashed relief of the symbol of Wee Jas. Crude runes have been painted over the remains of the wall. There are two shuttered windows faces the front (north) of the Building.

Behind the other door on the balcony is another bedroom (marked Master Bedroom #2 on the map). This room is finished much the same as the other one, but no blood stains here. There are also a number of torn and shredded books in this room. There are shuttered windows on the East and South walls, faces out into the back courtyard.


----------



## JimAde (May 7, 2004)

"Clearly something doesn't care for books," Torren observes in the scriptorium.  "The library downstairs got the same treatment."

[OOC: Just how big is the tower?]


----------



## Ferrix (May 7, 2004)

*Kitsch - Filcher rogue 5*

Kitsch moves along with the rest of the group up towards the tower, carrying his crossbow with an idle menace in his hands. _Fish men, eh?_









*OOC:*


would kitsch know any rumors, etc. that might be of help as he served for quite some time as a sailor? Int +2


----------



## rangerjohn (May 7, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"I don't think the books were singled out, it appears the creatures simply revel in destruction.  Either that or they were looking for something, and if there coming back that means they didn't find it."

OOC: Black Jack will also seek out an ambush location.  Hide +5, Move Silently +5, untrained.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 7, 2004)

"Huh. That's wierd. Still bleeding..." Fentrith says absently, as he reaches out, examining the bloody arm. _I wonder what's going on here? Why is it still bleeding?_


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Huh. That's wierd. Still bleeding..." Fentrith says absently, as he reaches out, examining the bloody arm. _I wonder what's going on here? Why is it still bleeding?_




Fentrith spoiler 



Spoiler



as no one in the group has healing  I made it a WIS check. It is not so much that there was blood dripping off of it AS the fact that whomever the rest of the arm was attached to, had it "removed" from them within the last hour... i.e. this arm has only been here for no more then an hour. sorry for the confusion


----------



## Kangaxx (May 7, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Huh. That's wierd. Still bleeding..." Fentrith says absently, as he reaches out, examining the bloody arm. _I wonder what's going on here? Why is it still bleeding?_




"It's still bleeding?  Then where is the rest of body?" *Zoraster will also go to examine the arm.*


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "It's still bleeding?  Then where is the rest of body?" *Zoraster will also go to examine the arm.*




_Wisdom check (Healing default) roll 5 -1 =4_
While the blood is still fresh, Zoraster is not really sure why. It not really "bleeding" per say, just some blood was dripping down onto the first floor. There was a lot of blood in the room next to where the arm rests.

Torren also is thinking about what might be in the cave...
_rolling 18 +5 Know (local) =23_
...and is pretty sure that the cave leads into the crematorium and into the underground caves that make up the tombs, etc. There is also suppose to be a small shire of Wee Jas located in there.


----------



## JimAde (May 7, 2004)

Torren shakes his head.  "No the caves are no good.  For all I know it's a real rabbit warren in there and we could get surrounded just as easily as here.  Tell you what, you lads look like you've found something interesting.  I'll go scout out the tower."  He takes his leave of the others and makes his way toward the tower.

[OOC: I am keeping my eyes open for any rope.  A 20' length will do fine, but I forgot to bring one.]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 7, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Torren shakes his head.  "No the caves are no good.  For all I know it's a real rabbit warren in there and we could get surrounded just as easily as here.  Tell you what, you lads look like you've found something interesting.  I'll go scout out the tower."  He takes his leave of the others and makes his way toward the tower.
> 
> [OOC: I am keeping my eyes open for any rope.  A 20' length will do fine, but I forgot to bring one.]



As the other investigate the surronding area Villard will stay on top of the tower making the vigil in case those fish creatures come back
[OOC: spot and listen 10]


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

[OCC – I will slowly start to move time forward… I want to make sure that you have made any preparations that you want to make first. You can assume that you have done some stuff, as…]

The party searches around on the second floor, not really finding anything extra useful (no rope up here, maybe some string that is still intact). Most start settling down, hiding in different place (Please let me know where you are going to hide Black Jack, etc. Just tell me where on the map that you want to be…)

An hour or so goes by, and night deepens. Up in the bell tower, the temperature is dropping as the wind and rain pick up. There is no real cover up in the tower as, just the four support beams to hind behind and the roof where the bell is attached (anyone staying out here for another hour will have to start making Fortitude checks not to get Fatigued (mostly numb hands, etc. Endurance will add +4 to this save. The first hour the DC is going to be 14, adding +2 to the DC each hour after that).   

Villard stays up in the tower, looking for anything out of the ordinary out in the storm…
_Spot roll 20! +10 =30_
…but there are no signs of anything on either beach for at least the first hour.

Black Jack hides (let me know where), and with lots of extra time, picks a very good location…
_Sense failing the skill roll will not result in some kind of immediate problems, Black Jack spends 10 or so minutes and takes 20 on both rolls. Hide 25, Move Silent 25_

Kitsch heads up to the tower, thinking about what the creatures might be…
_Int roll 17 +4 =21_
…and knows a sailor’s tale about something called the ‘sea devils’. They are said to hate the sunlight and all land-dwellers. They are said to have the head of a fish and a somewhat humanoid body. Some tales tell that they can ‘bread’ with humans, through the use of dark magic, to produce a ‘hybrid’ like abomination, that can survive on land for years before they are ‘called to the sea’. The sea-devils themselves can only survive on land for a couple of hours at most. It is said that these hybrids can be powerful sorcerers and priest-kings within the sea-devil communities.   

[OCC - unless you wish to do something else, we can assume that you have been on the island for about an hour now. It is around 9:30pm at night, sunrise will be around 6:00am. Also I am not sure but I think some people are still damaged… I don’t remember anyone saying anything about healing magic, so if not, my notes show the following…
…
Fentrith has taken 7 points of damage and now has 30 left.
Zoraster has taken 15 points of damage and has 27 left.
Torren has taken 9 points of damage and has 19 points left.
…
Correct?]


----------



## Ferrix (May 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ...and knows a sailor's tale about something called the "sea devils". They are said to hate the sunlight and all land-dwellers. They are said to have the head of a fish and a somewhat humanoid body. Some tales tell that they can "breed" with humans, through the use of dark magic, to produce a "hybrid" like abomination, that can survive on land for years before they are "called to the sea". The sea-devils themselves can only survive on land for a couple of hours at most. It is said that these hybrids can be powerful sorcerers and priest-kings within the sea-devil communities.




Kitsch will relay this information to Torren as best he can and additionally inquire if they should set up some barricades in the hallway to provide cover/concealment (which he would love) with items from the two master bedrooms and the scriptorium.  He'll then hunker down in a comfortably warm hiding position*, taking his time to set it up, so he can make a good shot or two down the length of the hall.  He'll also click another two bolts into the current clip in his repeating crossbow to put it up to full.









*OOC:*


perhaps we should take shifts up on top, so no one gets exposed for more than an hour at a time? *Hide +16, Move Silently +12


----------



## Kangaxx (May 7, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

[OOC: The hps look right to me.]

During that hour, Zoraster would have looked around in the room next to that arm, and tried to determine what happened to the person in it, or where they went.  He also would approach Fentrith.. "Do you think you can do anything for my shoulder?  I'm not sure the arm will stay attached through another fight." 

If the rest of the time passes uneventfully, he'll take a seat on the bottom stair of the belltower, and wait for trouble to come knocking.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2004)

Fentrith will set up a zipline, using his length of rope and several climbing pitons to secure it to the top of the tower, and to the ground below. He also blesses himself, Zoraster, and Torren each with _Cure Light Wounds_.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch will relay this information to Torren as best he can and additionally inquire if they should set up some barricades in the hallway to provide cover/concealment (which he would love) with items from the two master bedrooms and the scriptorium.  He'll then hunker down in a comfortably warm hiding position*, taking his time to set it up, so he can make a good shot or two down the length of the hall.  He'll also click another two bolts into the current clip in his repeating crossbow to put it up to full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Villard is willing to make a shift with Kitsch, he can benefit from the cover too,
Villard take one last look to make sure nobody is closing on the place and quickly go join Kitsch.
~I will make shift with you, is that Ok with you~


----------



## Karl Green (May 8, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith will set up a zipline, using his length of rope and several climbing pitons to secure it to the top of the tower, and to the ground below. He also blesses himself, Zoraster, and Torren each with _Cure Light Wounds_.




_Fentrith casts Cure Light Wounds on himself; rolling 4 +5 =9, fully healed. On Zoraster 7 +5 =12. Zoraster is down 3 points, his total is 39. And on Torren 4 +5 =9, fully healed_
[OCC -question Hammerhead, are these from your Cure Light Wound Wand or are they first level spells of yours? If your own reserve which ones do you use? If from the Wand you used 3 charges]

Zoraster searches the room next to the bloody arm...
_Search roll 2 +3 =5_
...but does not find anything useful. There is a lot of blood inside the room, and he figures that the owner of the arm got 'eaten' in here as there are some bloody cloths and bits of bone. Whatever eat him did not leave much left. 

Fentrith strings up some ziplines, it takes him about 30 minutes total to secure them really well.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 8, 2004)

OOC: If we are setting up a barricade, Black Jack's Hiding spot would be near there.  Behind it being prefrable of course.  If Torren makes known his desire for rope, Black Jack has a 50' length of silk rope.


----------



## Karl Green (May 8, 2004)

[OCC - with the broken beds and tables and chairs found on the second floor you could easily construct some good barricades. Where would you want them? One at the top of the stairs? In the hallway to the bell tower? I just want to get an idea. Also who takes turns up in the bell tower? One hour shifts? I want to get an idea... THEN I will move the story allong... I just don't want to "assume" ]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC - with the broken beds and tables and chairs found on the second floor you could easily construct some good barricades. Where would you want them? One at the top of the stairs? In the hallway to the bell tower? I just want to get an idea. Also who takes turns up in the bell tower? One hour shifts? I want to get an idea... THEN I will move the story allong... I just don't want to "assume" ]



Assuming Kitsch will replace me at the top of the tower, Villard frozen by his stay on top of the tower goes inside to warm up a little. By doing so he will go down investigate the dining area to see where those two doors lead.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2004)

_From my spells. I figure that in a low magic game, it's going to be a lot of trouble replacing that thing._

With the others securing their positions or keeping watch, Fentrith removes a book, an inkwell, and a pen from his pack before settling against a wall, laying his sword and shield by his side. He then starts writing.


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

[OCC -also from the Talking the Talk page...it would take about an hour or so to make some pretty good 'barriers'. If you build them at the bottom and the top of the stairs that would slow anyone trying to climb over them down. Kitsch and Villard are taking turns, one hour each, to watch out up in the tower… with that the night paces and then…]

The hours past by, one, two, midnight comes and goes... and then another hour. It is Villard's third turn up in the tower, and the rain and wind have died down quit a lot, although no completely. Villard is getting ready to head down to get Kitsch, when…
_Spot roll 13 +10 =23_
…he sees some movement or something on the South side of the island. To the south some of the clouds have cleared, providing just barely enough light to seen. After a moment he can make out figures moving around down on the beach and move up toward the building with some stealth. Getting a bit of a better look, he can see that they are mostly humanoid, with large fish-like heads, vaguely the size of a full grown human male. They have prodigious bulging eyes that never seem to blink, and have sickly greenish glowing to them. There are spines or spikes running along their back and necks. Some of them are carrying spears of somekind, while others are unarmed. He can make out five or six that are larger then the others, that he thinks each have four arms. At present, Villard think that there might be 40 or more creatures climbing out of the water and coming up to the beach. There might be more coming…


----------



## DarkMaster (May 9, 2004)

*Villard ranger/rogue*

Villard quickly goes down the tower and advise who ever is the closet he doesn't want to shout. Villard hope they are not aware of our presence [OCC which I doubt since they are coming for something but it might be for something else] then he will climb up back waiting to see what we are going to do.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 9, 2004)

*Black Jack Rogue/Fighter*

Black Jack nervously, anticiapates the attack, as he waits in ambush.


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

[OCC - I will wait to hear what and where everyone is going to wait...BUT first...]

When Villard gets back to the tower he sees that the groups seems to have split... some are milling about near the rear door that was smashed open, while the rest head over and enter the cave enterence near the crematorium. After a moment, the ones at the back door start to enter the building where you are all hiding...


----------



## JimAde (May 9, 2004)

[OOC: Wow, I'm busy for one day and you guys go crazy 

Yes, I asked for rope earlier, guess you missed it.  Karl, is it OK for me to have gotten a 20' length from Black Jack?  As it turns out I probably won't use it, but you never know.

Torren would have been willing to take turns doing watch, but oh well.  He would probably be loitering in a central location, like on the balcony near the top of the stairs.  When the alert comes, he will pull out a thunderstone and his sword and move along the balcony to a spot where he can drop the stone on anyone entering.  Basically the same spot Fentrith got nabbed by the choking monster.
]


----------



## Kangaxx (May 10, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster will wait near whatever other character is closest to the ground floor, ready to engage them or pull back behind the barriers as necessary.  

[OOC: Is the sunrod he got from Torren still lit?  If so, he'll hold it by the tip so no light escapes.  If not, he'll get out one of his own sunrods and keep it unlit.  Naturally he'll be holding the rapier in his main hand and the sunrod in his offhand.]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC - I will wait to hear what and where everyone is going to wait...BUT first...]
> 
> When Villard gets back to the tower he sees that the groups seems to have split... some are milling about near the rear door that was smashed open, while the rest head over and enter the cave enterence near the crematorium. After a moment, the ones at the back door start to enter the building where you are all hiding...



[OCC Who is the closest to Villard?]Villard will advise him hoping that he can alert the other and like I said go back as quickly as possible to the top of the tower.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> [OCC Who is the closest to Villard?]Villard will advise him hoping that he can alert the other and like I said go back as quickly as possible to the top of the tower.




[OCC - I assume Kitsch; but while Villard is advising...]

Down on the mail floor Zoraster (and anyone else, not 100% sure) are hiding behind the barricade in front of the stairs. They can't really hear anything but the rain on the roof and the creaking of the building in the wind… when though the smashed door (the one where the body of the creature that tried to choke the priest was) comes the click of something hard on wood. Though to door a dark shape appears. No one (without dark vision) can really make it out, they can only see that is roughly human sized, stooped over… but then they can see the things eyes. They give off a sickly, greenish glow to them and they are huge, the size of saucers; as the thing scans the room, it hisses deep in it throat…

[actions? hold actions? At the present the only people who can see this creature are Zoraster and anyone at the top or bottom of the stairs covering that door. Torren is standing over the door but the balcony blocks his view of the creature, but he does hear a hiss coming from down there]   

Meanwhile up in the tower, Villard (and anyone up in the tower looking south) can make out another group of 10 or so creatures milling about down on the southern beach where the rowboat is (not the one you came on the other one on the map). It seems that about half of these are smaller then the rest of the creature, or maybe just skinnier. They seem to be making drawing in the sand and pointing at the building and the cave…


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

*Kitsch rg5 (hp27/27, ac21, x-bow +12 (1d8+1+poison)*

Kitsch will be in hiding, having found a good spot earlier to ambush the main hall/room, and will hold his shot until he can establish a leader or prominent figure* within the enemies ranks.  He'll also have dipped the lead bolt with sassone leaf residue hoping to inflict as much damage with the first shot as possible.









*OOC:*


*leader/figure could be whoever seems to be giving directions or a spellcaster; +16 hide having probably taken 20, and +12 move silently; sassone leaf residue (save DC 16) 2d12 damage, 1d6 con; marked the stuff i've used in my character sheet


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Villard try to stay hidden, he continue to observe, since the creature seem to be preoccupied by something else he will wait before attacking, to keep the surprise effect.

[OCC What do you think should I start raining some arrow on top of the skinier members, I suspect they are some kind of wizard/cleric engineer that direct their search, Or do you prefer to keep the effect of surprise?]


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Mad Human Wizard*

Torren crouches on the balcony, a few feet back from the railing.  In each hand he holds a thunderstone.  He waits quietly, hoping to spot a target who would be most incovenienced by them.

[OOC: I, too, am hoping to spot a leader or spell caster who can be seriously messed with by deafness.

Hide +7
Move Silently +7

Ranged touch attack (thunderstone) +5, AC5 to hit a square

]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2004)

Fentrith had long since fallen asleep, softly snoring from underneath his jolly roger blanket. The quiet commotion of his companions awakens him, and he stirs, mumbling something, then grabs his sword quickly.

"Do they have missile weapons?" he hisses up towards Villard, a plan forming in his mind.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith had long since fallen asleep, softly snoring from underneath his jolly roger blanket. The quiet commotion of his companions awakens him, and he stirs, mumbling something, then grabs his sword quickly.
> 
> "Do they have missile weapons?" he hisses up towards Villard, a plan forming in his mind.



OCC Karl do they seem to have missile weapon?


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

[OCC - ok I will assume that Villard and Fentrith are up in the toward]

*In the bell tower*

Villard and Fentrith are crouched down low, peeking over the rampart and down at the beach and the back of the Hermitage, observing the creatures below…
_Villard Spot roll 3 +10 =13; Fentrith Spot roll 14 +3 =17_
…except for spears most don’t seem to have any kind of weapon at all; BUT they both observe that there are 5 or six of the creatures milling about at the back down have weird poles that have javelins are something attached to them. They also wear little bandoliers that have 8 or 9 additional javelins attached to their backs. 
{spoiler for Villard 



Spoiler



you do see the creature down at the beach a little clearer now, they moon or something seems to be giving you a little better view down there. It seems that the smaller ones look more “humanoid” that the others. They are the ones drawing in the sand right now and chattering among themselves. You can’t make out the words but you can see them better.


}

Suddenly there is a strange moan come from the group by the beach, and one of the smaller creature takes a dagger and slits the throat of one of the bigger creatures (who does not resist by the way) and it falls onto the drawing the creatures where making. A slickly grey, grease smoke seems to rise from the body, while the creatures still standing around start to sway back and forth… (note the group on the beach is about 60 feet away from the bell tower).

*Inside the Hermitage*

The group remains waiting quietly, the first creature looks at the floor and seems to crouch down for a second {spoiler for Kitsch 



Spoiler



with your dark vision you notice the lead creature is licking the floor, right where the creature that chock Fentrith died


}. After a second or two it lifts it head and hisses more deep down in its throat… and start to slowly advance on the barricade by the stairs. As it moves in two others advance into the room, one following the first towards the stairs the other moving along the wall toward the north (passing the door into the Library). Torren can see this one (just barely in the dark), Zoraster, Kitsch, and Black Jack (who I assume is at the top of the stairs looking down from hiding; correct me if I am wrong) can see all three…
_Listen checks Torren 8 +1 =9; Zoraster 7 +1 =8, Black Jack 11 +4 =15; Kitsch 16 +3 =19_
Black Jack and Kitsch hear the very soft clicking of something hard (claws maybe) on the wood from hallway where the first three creatures came though, sounds like more in the hallway moving up quietly.

[Action now? At present you all still have surprise. Only three of the creature moved into the room this round. Next round the first creature through the door will make it to the barricade]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Villard continue to observe, he wants to understand what is happening on the beach. He keep his bow in his hand ready to fire if needed.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2004)

Fentrith pauses for a moment, eyeing the scene unfolding below. "My religious education and magical training suggest that this is some form of dark ritual," he opines. "We shouldn't let them finish." Gritting his teeth and squinting due to the poor light, Fentrith begins counting his enemy: _One, two, three, four, ten, a lot. Wish I had that Sound Burst right about now._


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

Setting one thunderstone quietly on the floor, Torren signs to Kitsch ~Attack or hide?~


----------



## DarkMaster (May 10, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith pauses for a moment, eyeing the scene unfolding below. "My religious education and magical training suggest that this is some form of dark ritual," he opines. "We shouldn't let them finish." Gritting his teeth and squinting due to the poor light, Fentrith begins counting his enemy: _One, two, three, four, ten, a lot. Wish I had that Sound Burst right about now._




"Don't know, might be, By any chance would you have any clue I assume cleric have some basic knowledge of religion and cults practices" I tell Fenrith about the spoiler so that he can read it. [OCC I ask for Fenrith if he has any knowledge of what we see] 

I hope for once he will not be completly useless.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith pauses for a moment, eyeing the scene unfolding below. "My religious education and magical training suggest that this is some form of dark ritual," he opines. "We shouldn't let them finish." Gritting his teeth and squinting due to the poor light, Fentrith begins counting his enemy: _One, two, three, four, ten, a lot. Wish I had that Sound Burst right about now._




Fentrith thinks for a second...
_Spellcraft roll 13 +10 =23_
...and is pretty sure that they are performing somekind of Ritual that has Divination and Necromancy parts to it. He figures that while the ritual has started they have not yet completed it... he is not 100% sure how long that will be, but at least a minute, maybe ten.


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

Quickly signing, ~hold till they almost reach the first barrier~









*OOC:*


i was hoping we had set up at least two barriers, one to slow the enemy (i.e. they need to climb over it) and another for the ranged fighters to fire from behind a bit farther back. I'd imagine Zoraster would be up closer to the first barrier and Kitsch and Black Jack would be farther back to keep out of range.  If that's not the case and there's only the one barrier at stairs, Kitsch would probably be concealed in the rafters above the hallway to the bell tower, since he's not so great in melee combat.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 10, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

[OOC: If I'm thinking of the layout correctly, we have a barrier at the top of the stairs, and one at the bottom.  Zoraster is behind the one at the bottom, Black Jack is behind the one at the top, and Torren and Kitsch are on the balcony above.  Is that all correct?]

Zoraster will stay in hiding behind his barrier until one of the fishmen finds him or someone else starts the fighting, at which point he'll uncover the sunrod and stab any monsters within reach.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Quickly signing, ~hold till they almost reach the first barrier~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[OCC -Kitsch could be up in the rafters if he wanted to, such that he could easy move around up there and have some cover. Zoraster is down at the bottom of the stairs behind the first set of barricades, while Black Jack is at the top behind the second set. There is a small ramp, or something such that Zoraster can easily climb over the barricade at the top of the stairs, and than can be knocked over such that no one else can climb over it after him. I will wait to see a couple more peoples actions and then will post surprise round!!!]


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Quickly signing, ~hold till they almost reach the first barrier~



Torren nods.  Leaving one stone on the floor he quietly draws his blade and hefts the other thunderstone.

[OOC: When the trouble starts, Torren will drop the stone over the railing, hopefully causing some confusion.  Since he doesn't know what's happening on the beach, he'll assume the big group is all coming.  He'll make sure to drop the stone far enough to the right and out not to catch Zoroaster or himself in its effects.]


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC -Kitsch could be up in the rafters if he wanted to, such that he could easy move around up there and have some cover. Zoraster is down at the bottom of the stairs behind the first set of barricades, while Black Jack is at the top behind the second set. There is a small ramp, or something such that Zoraster can easily climb over the barricade at the top of the stairs, and than can be knocked over such that no one else can climb over it after him. I will wait to see a couple more peoples actions and then will post surprise round!!!]




Kitsch will then be up in the rafters with a readied action to snipe a leader figure.


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "Don't know, might be, By any chance would you have any clue I assume cleric have some basic knowledge of religion and cults practices" I tell Fenrith about the spoiler so that he can read it. [OCC I ask for Fenrith if he has any knowledge of what we see]




Fenrith spoiler 



Spoiler



When you look down at what Villard is trying to point out you can barely make out the figures, all you can tell is that there are some bigger ones and some small ones, but they are just black forms. You can see the greasy smoke though. You are thinking "darm his night vision is as good as an elf's"


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

[OCC I am assuming that everyone waits...]

*Inside*

The lead creature makes it to the barricade, it sniff it a bit and looks around...
_Spot roll total 12; the other get totals of 7 and 18_
...but does not seem to see Zoraster or any of the rest of the party. The creature reaches out to climb over the barricade... 

Kitsch notices two more creatures come in through the door; they split up, one going north after that lone one and the other moving towards the barricade...Black Jack sees one additional one coming toward the barricade (for a total of 3)
_Kitsch spot roll 15 +5 =20; Black Jack 10 +4 =14; Zoraster 9 -1 =8_

[Actions? Right now Zoraster would not be able to reach it with his rapier; he could hold until it got within reach if he wanted.] 

*up in the Bell Tower*

Villard and Fentrith continue to watch the ritual down at the beach. The creatures are moaning an almost hypnotic tone. The greasy smoke seems to be swilling around some of the smaller ones right now.
_Spot rolls, Villard 1 +10 =11, Fentrith 20 +3 =23 (ACK what the heck?!?!)_
Both can see that one of the creatures down there is a bit more animated then the rest, swing his arms and stomping his feet.

[Actions in the bell tower?]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

*Villard rogue/ranger*

Villard has seen enough, he takes his bow and shoot twice(OCC rapid shot don't know if this is considered a surprise round if it is then only 1 arrow ) with normal arrow the creature that seems the most agitated. [OCC I hope everybody down there make their surprise attack this round]


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Torren creeps forward and tries to spot a group to drop the thunderstone on.

[OOC: One other thing I forgot to mention!  I'd like my bag of tricks (the leather bag with my extra equipment in it) up here with Torren.  Is that OK?  I'll probably be wanting a sunrod before long.]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 11, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

*As the creature climbs over the barricade, Black Jack attacks.

OOC:+10 to hit 1-8+2 +2d6 sneak attack.  Ac 18+ cover.


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Torren mutters, "I have a bad feeling about this," and lobs the first thunderstone over the railing, trying to get several of the creatures in its effect.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 11, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster will ready an action for when one of the fishmen tries to go up the stairs: Take a 5' step to block the fishman's path up the stairs if necessary, [OOC: not sure if he's already blocking the stairs or not]  then uncover the sunrod and make with the stabby.

[OOC:
speed 25'
AC 21, 22 vs lead fish
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2004)

Fentrith laughs as Villard fires his bow at the ceremonial leader, while he himself searches his immediate area for a missile weapon. Finding one in a small rock, he also tosses it at the group of sea devils. Watching it fall far short of his intended target, he laughs.

"Y'know, I think they'll be needin' me downstairs. Good luck, with the shooting and all."


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith laughs as Villard fires his bow at the ceremonial leader, while he himself searches his immediate area for a missile weapon. Finding one in a small rock, he also tosses it at the group of sea devils. Watching it fall far short of his intended target, he laughs.
> 
> "Y'know, I think they'll be needin' me downstairs. Good luck, with the shooting and all."




Villard doesn't even pay attention to what he consider a clown. Villard just hope the clown learned how to use a sword, not impressed at all, up to know by the cleric.
[OCC Hammerhead, your sure your cleric has enough wisdom to cast 1 st level spell? ]


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Surprise round…
_Initiative rolls, Torren 18+3 =21; Kitsch 8 +6=14; Black Jack 13 +9 =22; Fentrith 6 +2 =8; Villard 19 +3 =22; Zoraster 13 +4 =17… creatures are surprise this round, I will roll for them next round…
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Torren – 21
Zoraster – 17
Kitsch – 14
Fentrith – 8_

*In the Bell Tower* (just going to do outside and inside somewhat separately for right now)

Villard stands up a bit, draws an arrow to this chin and loses…
Attack roll 2 +9 +2 flanking =13, against the creature flat-footed, and just barely hits! Damage roll 4 +3 =7 points of damage
…striking the lead pale creature a glancing slash across it cheek. He hisses in pain and looks toward the tower; when suddenly the grey mist that is floating around the group enters into the creature though the open wound. The creature screams in pain and seems to almost shrink in on itself. As only a second the body is almost skeletal and starts to float off the ground a couple of feet. The eyes of the creature open and it hisses “*Ah…yeeessss, muccchhhh beettteerrr…ahhhh*” The creatures on the beach step back from but don’t run. The creatures milling about at the back of the Hermitage start looking around and hooting in anger…

Fentrith gets a strange felling that runs through his whole body and, spoiler for Fentrith only please 



Spoiler



Fentrith, you feel something bad is going to happen on this island and that it just feel like you and the people with you _should_ be here right now. It feels right. _Cutter_ feels especially good in your hands right now… it is something very close to a religious experience that you had when you were first _called_ to serve Harrimast



After throwing his rock, Fentrith starts down the stairs and into the Hermitage. 

*Inside the Hermitage*

Black Jack slowly draws and arrow back his chin, lining it up with the lead creature and loses…
Attack roll 13 +10 +2 flanking =25, a hit. Because it is so dark in here, even with Elf vision you have a 10% chance to miss, and roll 16, so hit. Damage roll is 1d8 +2 +2d6 surprise strike, rolling 1 +2 +2 +6 =11 points of damage
…catching the creature right between its choler-bone and shoulder. It screams in pain and starts clawing it, shock and rage in its hissing voice. 

Torren, his rapier in one hand, leans over and hurlers one of his Thunderstone bags at the group toward the front…
Attack roll 14 +4 +2 flanking=18, good enough; Darkness in here for you is 20% chance to miss though, rolling a 41, so still lands near the middle of the 3 creatures (you and Zoraster are outside the 10ft radius, just rarely, but still outside of it). Fortitude checks for the 3 creatures is 5, 20, and 15, so the first one is deafened but the other two make it.
…deafening the first creature, and surprising the other two but not enough to affect them. They scream in rage but that is all they can do right now.

Zoraster sits up and pulls out the sunrod, bathing the area here with light and stabs at the creature on the barricade…
Attack roll 8 +11 +2 flank =21, hit. With the sunrod out, it is no longer dark so no miss roll. Damage is 1d4+4, rolling 1 +4 =5 points of damage
…stabbing the creature in the chest, it staggers back and collapse onto the barricade. The two nearest creatures scream and shield their eyes with their hands and fall back a pace or two, hissing in anger and rage and the cursed light!

Kitsch quickly switches targets to the second creature in line; a chill runs up his arm as he aims… it is almost as if the crossbow itself is freezing cold, although it is a comforting cold… distracted only momentary he fires…
Attack roll 13 +11 +2 flank =26 a hit. Damage roll is 1d8 +3d6 = 6 +2 + 6 + 5 =19 points!
…striking the creature in its neck, the bolt pieces to the fletching and the creature tries to scream but only blood and gore pour out of its mouth and it hits the ground with a wet thud.

Spot rolls for party inside…
_Black Jack 18 +6 =24; Torren 9 +1 =10; Zoraster 9 -1 =8; Kitsch 6 +5 =11_
Spoiler for Black Jack only please 



Spoiler



You notice that where Kitsch’s bolt struck the creature’s neck, there looks to be frost and ice around the wound!



The surprise round is over. Initiatives for the creatures are as follows…
_Creatures inside the Hermitage, under attack right now 15, creatures outside the Hermitage looking around 18, creatures down at the beach 13, Four-armed creatures outside 3, creature floating in the air and looking up at Villard 24.

Initiative for Round 1
Floating creature – 24
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Torren – 21
Creatures outside – 18 
Zoraster – 17
Creatures inside – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures down at the beach – 13 
Fentrith – 8
4-armed creatures outside - 3_

Floating creature points at the bell tower and croaks something to the creatures milling about and yelling in rage, as one they all start looking up at Villard with sickly green glowing eyes (but they are still flat-footed until they react). The creature then makes a gesture with one of its hands and hisses some insane speak, and a slight glow seems to wash over it…

Villard spot checks…
_Spot roll Villard 3 +10 =13_
…and can see that better now that the smaller creatures almost look like naked humans, with webbed hands and feet, and gills or something similar in the sides of their chests. They also have some kinds of tattoos on them, along with the other ‘fish-men’



[Actions for Round 1!!!]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 11, 2004)

Villard will shoot one normal arrow from his magical bow and see the results, then shoot a second arrow (rapid shot) if the first one had an effect. He will shoot at the floating creature.


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Torren stands and dips his free hand into his belt pouch.  He withdraws something tiny and holds it in his outstretched hand, waiting tensely.  

[OOC: Ready an action:  Torren will cast _Web_ when and if five or more of the creatures come out onto the main floor and can be caught.  He will cast it in such a way as to block the doorway through which they've been entering. Question: how big a drop is it from the balcony to the floor?]


----------



## Kangaxx (May 12, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster will stab the fishman again, then take a 5' step back, so hopefully it will have to climb over the barricade to attack him.  

[OOC:
speed 25'
AC 21, 22 vs lead fish
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 12, 2004)

Fentrith rushes downstairs, grabbing his weapon and shield as he runs, a crazy smile on his face. "Let's go fillet some fish!" he cries, moving to support Zoraster, sword and shield ready.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 12, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

OOC: Is the lead fish-man still alive?  If so,  Black Jack continues the assault. 
Attack +10 1-8+2+2d6.  If not he attack one of the other two in the room if he can see them.  _While thinking is the monkey a mage?_


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC: Is the lead fish-man still alive?  If so,  Black Jack continues the assault.
> Attack +10 1-8+2+2d6.  If not he attack one of the other two in the room if he can see them.  _While thinking is the monkey a mage?_




[occ]nope... seems to confusion there... Zoraster's stab finished it off. There are two others behind it that are still flat-footed until their actions BUT they have not started over the barricade yet...[/occ]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 12, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/fighter*

Black Jack continues the assault on the nearest fish-man.

Attack +10 1-8+2+2d6 dmg AC 18+cover.


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

*Outside...*

[occ]_OK I am going to split the posts up a bit to react to some “held” actions as I want to see what you each want to do..._[/occ]

First up is outside... Round 1

_Initiative for Round 1
Floating creature – 24 (already acted)
Villard – 22
Creatures outside, at the back – 18 
Creatures down at the beach – 13 
4-armed creatures outside_

Villard, still crouched, fires an arrow at the floating creature…
Attack roll 18 +10 =28, hit; Damage roll is 1d8+3 is 4 +2 =6
…and the arrow flies straight and true, and scatters against the creatures chest as if it had hit a stone wall! [occ]Will wait to see what you want to do with the second arrow before telling about the rest of the round…[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

*Inside*

_Initiative for Round 1
Black Jack – 22
Torren – 21 
Zoraster – 17
Creatures inside – 15 
Kitsch – 14 
Fentrith – 8_

Black Jack fires at the second creature just off the barricade…
Attack roll 11 +10 =21, a hit. Damage roll of 1d8 +2 +2d6 (they are still flat-footed) is 5 +2 +4 + 4 =15
…piercing the flesh around the creature’s neck and sinking it to the fletching the creature flat backward with a wet thud and does not move!

Torren moves around to get a better angle of the door… 
_Spot check 16 +1 =17; Listen check 4 +1 =5_
…even with the light provided by Zoraster’s sunrod, he can only see 10 or so feet back into the hallway, where there are at least a creature or two coming towards the door… [occ]I want to see if you want to cast the web this round or hold until next round. I will hold up the rest of the action to make sure. At the present your web would get the two that are about to come through the door and the one standing not far from the barricade at the bottom of the steps[/occ]

Zoraster, peering over the barricade, see only one creature still standing about 10 feet back. There are two other on the other side of the room that have turned this way, they are about 40 feet away. If you want to ready and action or delay you could. The creature lying on the barricade that you stabbed last round is dead.[occ] 



AND as it will not affect anything…

Fentrith races down the stairs, mindful of the tripwires that have been set and makes it around the last corner this round. He is about 30 feet back from the door that lead out into the balcony on the 2nd floor and can see light spilling into the hall…
_Spot roll 18 +3 =21_
Spoiler for Fentrith only please 



Spoiler



you see just the silhouette of Black Jack, he looks more like a shadow then a person. If you did not know he was waiting there AND the light shining in from downstairs silhouetting him, you would never have seen him. When did he get so good with hiding in the shadows?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]_OK I am going to split the posts up a bit to react to some “held” actions as I want to see what you each want to do..._[/occ]
> 
> First up is outside... Round 1
> 
> ...



Villard will fire a silver arrow for his second shot, OCC Damn DR


----------



## Karl Green (May 13, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard will fire a silver arrow for his second shot, OCC Damn DR




_Continuing/Revised Round 1 outside..._

Villard, still crouched, fires an arrow at the floating creature…
Attack roll 18 +6 =24, hit; Damage roll is 1d8+3 is 4 +2 =6
…and the arrow flies straight and true, and scatters against the creature’s chest as if it had hit a stone wall! Calmly selecting a Silver arrow, Villard quickly draws, takes aim, and looses a second arrow at the floating creature…  
Attack roll 4 +6 =10, a miss 
…but the wind and rain spoil the shot and it goes wild!

Some of the creatures outside, milling around by the back of the building, run out into the open to get a better view of Villard. Four of them that are carrying those strange javelins on poles point them at him AND shot javelins out like crossbows! (i.e. these things are spear guns, but I can describe them well; they count as Heavy Crossbows)…
Attack rolls [Villard gets +4 Cover AC for a total of 20] 1st attack 16, 2nd attack 13, 3rd attack roll 16, 4th attack roll 18 (sooo close; without cover Villard would have taken some hits!) Most of the rest of creatures rush into the building, while a group round around the side (out of Villard’s line-of-sight). 

The creatures down on the beach start pointing while the hands of two of them their hands start to glow… the first points at Villard and shouts an obscene message…
[/i]Villard will saving throw 5 +3 =8, failing [/color]
…filling him with a sense of doom and foreboding that he just can’t shake (Doom spell -2 to all Attack rolls, Damage Rolls, Saves and Skill checks for a number of minutes)
The second one cause a black light to surrounds most of the creatures outside… for a moment they seem the stand a little straighter and look a little more confident.

Finally the four-armed creatures reach; one runs into the building following the others that went in just moments before while the other two charge to the base of bell tower and start to climb (actually they will start climbing next round but anyway you get the idea)

Round 2 Outside…
_Floating creature – 24 
Villard – 22
Creatures outside, at the back – 18 
Creatures down at the beach – 13 
four-armed creatures outside – 4_

The floating creature watches you for a moment and says “*As much as I would love to watch you scaled surface dweller, you are unimportant to my plans*” it then float 30 feet toward the side of the building (it is still in sight by the way, and not yet another range increment away; it is sort of half-watching you so you would not get a flanking attack this round…) 

Actions for Villard!


----------



## DarkMaster (May 13, 2004)

Villard half depress decide to go down the tower to go help the other from the second floor. [OCC I assume there are no more target and that the flying thing cannot be hurt by my arrow, especially at -2dmg]


----------



## JimAde (May 13, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Torren moves around to get a better angle of the door…
> _Spot check 16 +1 =17; Listen check 4 +1 =5_
> …even with the light provided by Zoraster’s sunrod, he can only see 10 or so feet back into the hallway, where there are at least a creature or two coming towards the door… [occ]I want to see if you want to cast the web this round or hold until next round. I will hold up the rest of the action to make sure. At the present your web would get the two that are about to come through the door and the one standing not far from the barricade at the bottom of the steps[/occ]



[OOC: Still holding.  I will wait until I can get at least five of them in the effect, or one of us is seriously hurt.  I know there are a lot of them.]


----------



## Kangaxx (May 13, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster will ready an action to stab the first creature that comes within reach. 

[OOC:
speed 25'
AC 21, 22 vs closest fish
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade*

Fentrith moves forward towards the door, avoiding the trip wires. "Jack! What's with the magic?" he calls, confused. He then slices at the sea devil closest to him.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 14, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard half depress decide to go down the tower to go help the other from the second floor. [OCC I assume there are no more target and that the flying thing cannot be hurt by my arrow, especially at -2dmg]



Cancel the above action Villard will try to shoot the four armed creature again using rapid shot with normal arrow (Magical bow) wait to see result of first arrow if good, then he will shoot another one otherwise he will try a silver arrow.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 14, 2004)

OOC: I thought this was a low magic game.  We sure are facing a bunch of DR/and exotic creatures for that.


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

[occ]see OCC page[/b]


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Round 1 inside continued!!! 
_Black Jack – 22 (acted)
Torren – 21 
Zoraster – 17
Creatures inside – 15 
Kitsch – 14 
Fentrith – 8_

Torren leans over a bit and fires into the back of one of the creatures creeping toward the north door…
Attack roll 18 +5 =23, hit. Damage is 1d10 +1d6 (surprise) for 8 +2 =10 points of damage
…striking the creature in the shoulder and  

Zoraster, peering over the barricade, see only one creature still standing about 10 feet back. There are two other on the other side of the room that have turned this way, they are about 40 feet away. If you want to ready and action or delay you could. The creature lying on the barricade that you stabbed last round is dead. He waits for the other creatures…

The creature shot by Torren hisses with pain but moves to a better angle to see Torren (10ft) and draws something from its belt, which it throws at the wizard…
Torren gets +2 AC for cover this round for a total of 15 AND the creatures are at -2 to all Attack, Saves and Skill checks because of the light; Attack total 14
…but it barely missing his head and sticks into the wood frame next to him with a huge thud. Glance at it, the weapon looks like a star fish, except the ends are hardened and razor sharp, and black ichor seems to stick to each end…

The creature that has been somewhat blinded by Zoraster light hisses in rage and tries to charge him…
_Climb check total 11, makes it about half way over the barricade…_
…but only making it only part way over the barricade, but close enough for Zoraster to stab at it with his rapier…
Attack roll 10 +11 =21, hit. Damage is 1d4+4 = 2+4 =6 points
…slashing across one of its arms. The creature hisses in pain as black blood oozes from the wound but it continues to try and get over (next round). 

The other creature that was heading north turns and runs flat out at the barricade in an attempt to jump over it (with running jump)…
_Leaping natural 20! Total well above the 15ft I was thinking; making it but also requiring a Balance check as it is landing on the stairs; Balance total 11, not go enough_
…and while it easily clears the distances and lands in about the middle of the stairwell, it trips somewhat on the stairs and can’t quit get it balance (next round it will only be able to take a partial action, and it is at -2 AC)

Three additional creatures rush into the room from the back door and howl in rage at the surface dwellers and the light that they bring and race towards the barricade to start to climb…
_30ft move to the stairs and start to climb; totals 18, 8, and 13_
…one them makes it up to its wounded comrade and could be over next round, the other two are not as far.

Kitsch (assuming he fires at one of the creatures assaulting the barricade and about to get to Zoraster; who could have 5 around him next round if they role good enough) fires down at these new creatures coming over the stairs from hiding…
they don’t know Kitsch is there this round, surprise strike attack roll 6 +11 +1 point blank =17 a hit; Damage roll 1d8 +1 +3d6 = 6 +1 +3 + 5 + 2 =17 total
…striking it in the neck. It screams and hisses and then collapses onto the barricade, twitches and spasms into death.

Fentrith gets to the hallway and comments to Black Jack, and then…

A huge four-armed creatures, that looks like a mutated big brother of the creatures already in here appears at the door and roars in blood-lust, another one in the hallway behind it (not into the room yet) also roars…

Actions for next round?!?!?!


----------



## Kangaxx (May 14, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster pauses for a second to stare at the 4-armed brute that just entered.  "It's getting a bit crowded down here..."  He takes one final stab at the fish he wounded last round, then tumbles up the stairs past the one that jumped the barricade.  "Bad fish!  Stay down there."

[OOC: Are the stairs 5 or 10 feet wide?  If they're 10, I'll go around the fishman, otherwise I'll try to tumble through him.

speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 21, 22 vs fish on the stairs
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2004)

Kitsch will attempt to move into another hiding position within the rafters, using the beams as cover to obscure his movement*, hoping to get into a good spot to take a shot at the larger beasties that have entered.









*OOC:*


*taking as long as it takes to get a new hiding position to strike at the four-armed brute without him noticing me, hopefully that'd be a full round at most, since he just entered I'm hoping I won't be taking a -20 penalty to the roll, Hide +16, Move Silently +12; I'll also coat the lead bolt in the clip with Sassone leaf residue (dc16, 2d12hp initial, 1d6 Con secondary) before taking my shot against the brute


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Kitsch will attempt to move into another hiding position within the rafters, using the beams as cover to obscure his movement*, hoping to get into a good spot to take a shot at the larger beasties that have entered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[occ]should not have to move much at all, as they just came though the door _after_ you shot, but it will take a full round to coat the bolt[/b]


----------



## JimAde (May 15, 2004)

Torren runs toward the stairs to rejoin the others. On the way, he draws a pinch of hair from his pouch and sprinkles it over himself. A shiver passes through his body and suddenly his movement is remarkably lithe.

[OOC: Move action to join the others at the top of the stairs, casting _Cat's Grace_ on myself.
New Dex 20
AC 15
Rapier +8, Crossbow +7
]


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> [OOC: Are the stairs 5 or 10 feet wide?  If they're 10, I'll go around the fishman, otherwise I'll try to tumble through him.




[occ]The stairs are not 10ft wide, so you would have to tumble through them, with a half-move (for tumbling) you should make it up the stairs[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

*Round 2

Outside the Hermitage*
Floating creature – 24 
Villard – 22
Creatures outside, at the back – 18 
Creatures down at the beach – 13 
4-armed creatures outside - 4 

the Floating creature moves around the corner of the building, out of Villard's field of vision.

Villard leans out and fires two rapid shots down at one the creatures trying to crawl up the wall…
They are 40ft down right now. Attack roll one 11 +4 =15, a hit, damage of 1d8 +2 for 2 +2 =4 points; 2nd attack roll 11 +4 =15, another hit, for damage 4 +2 =6
…both sticking it in the upper shoulders. It howls, in rage or pain Villard is not sure, but it still starts climbing up the wall…

Creatures with spear guns re-load this round (not that when you fire at the creatures down trying to climb up you lose most of your cover bonus… just as an FYI)

Creatures down at the beach double move toward the back door and get into cover…

The two 4-armed creatures start climbing up the wall…
_climb check total 10 and 16_
…and they both move up about 10 feet (they are now within 30ft for point blank)

*Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack – 22
Torren – 21 
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14 
Fentrith – 8
4-armed creatures - 4 

Black Jack, trying to stay out of sight, fires an arrow in the creature on the stair…
_Hide check 12 +5 +10 =27 -20 vs. spot 13, unsuccessfully_ 
Attack roll 13 +10 =23, damage 1d8 +2 for a roll 4 +2 =6 points
…piercing it in one of its arms. The creature screams in rage and almost frothing at the mouth.

Torren moves to behind the second barricade at the top of the stairs and casts his spell.

Zoraster stabs the creature in front of him…
Attack roll 13 +11, a hit; damage roll 1d4+4, for 1 +4 =5 points of damage
…causing it another nasty cut along its arm. It howls in pain and rage and its eyes go blood red with hate as it looks at him. As Zoraster turns, the light from the sunrod seems to flash across his chain mail and directly into the creature's eyes…
_Reflex save 11, fails_
…blinding it as it roars in surprise. Zoraster tries to tumble past the creature on the stairs…
_Tumble check 15 +14 =29_
…easily passing over the creature's shoulders before it even knows he is moving. Zoraster makes it up over the upper barricade and nocks it over.

The creature on the stairs tries to climb over the barricade…
_Climb check 11_
…making it about half way, but not enough to do anything.

The blinded creature down on the first barricade howls and tries to look around, shaking its head and hissing in rage.

The other two creatures at the lower stairs try to finish climbing over the barricade…
_Climb check 11 and 16_
…one of them gets over the stairs, although the other is not quit over yet (one can make a full move next round, while the other can only take a partial action).

The creature flowing Torren with its hate filled eyes, moves 30ft out into the open part of the room, draws another "star-fish throwing stars" and throws it at the moving wizard…
Attack total 21 vs. AC 19 (with cover, not sure if your Cat's Grace works the first round but even then it would still hit!), a hit. Damage 5 points
…that catches him along his left arm! There is a slight burning sensation only the wound but it does not seem to have any additional affect…yet?!

Kitsch, remaining hidden up in the rafters, coats the tip of one of his bolts with some nasty substance…

Fentrith make a 30ft move to stand by Black Jack in the doorway just in front of the barricade where the others are gathering. He can see one creature close by that is trying to get over the barricade but it is just out of his reach this round. Next round if it is still alive… otherwise…

The first of the 4-armed creatures charges the lower barricade and tries to jump over them…
_Jump total 23, requiring a Balance check 13, ok but not quit good enough_
…making it over the first barricade onto the stairs, but tripping up a bit (partial action next round, -2 to attacks and skill checks)
The second 4-armed creature moves up to the lower barricade, but can't try to climb over it until next round. 

ACTIONS!?!!?


----------



## Ferrix (May 15, 2004)

*Kitsch rg5 (hp 27/27, ac21, +12 x-bow (1d8+1) [+3d6 SA] [+2d12 DC16])*

Kitsch will take careful aim at one of the brutes, and fire.









*OOC:*


if the lead four-armed brute that leapt over the wall isn't in melee yet, that's the one he'll target; otherwise cause Kitsch doesn't want to chance hitting a friend with something a bit nastier than just a plain crossbow bolt, he'll wait till the other four-armed brute starts climbing and take a shot at it so it doesn't have it's dex


----------



## Kangaxx (May 15, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler*

Zoraster will stab at the nearest fishman, or ready an action to do so if he can't reach any on his turn.

[OOC:
speed 25'
AC 21, 22 vs fish on the stairs
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 16, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rouge/Fighter*

Black Jack continues firing at the lead fishman.

OOC: Could I have an idea of where everyone is, in relation to each other?  So I have an idea of when I need to switch to my shortsword.


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

[occ]Right now, inside the building, Torren and Zoraster are right in front of you at the barricade. Fentrith has moved up to stand next to you at the door that leads into the hallway back to the Bell Tower. Kitsch is up in the rafters[/occ]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Right now, inside the building, Torren and Zoraster are right in front of you at the barricade. Fentrith has moved up to stand next to you at the door that leads into the hallway back to the Bell Tower. Kitsch is up in the rafters[/occ]



Villard will shoot one arrow to the already injured creatures and will draw his daguer and rapier as a move action." Are you ready to meet your doom" Say Villard menacingly (at least for him)

mw rapier +8 or +6(THF) 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA
mw dagger +8 or +6(THF) 1-4+1 +2d6 w/ SA


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard will shoot one arrow to the already injured creatures and will draw his daguer and rapier as a move action." Are you ready to meet your doom" Say Villard menacingly (at least for him)
> 
> mw rapier +8 or +6(THF) 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA
> mw dagger +8 or +6(THF) 1-4+1 +2d6 w/ SA




[occ]just a note that they are at _least_ a full round before they will reach the bell tower (maybe two if they roll bad)... of course the spear gun shooters will try and cover them, but [/occ]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2004)

*Valliard ranger/rogue*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]just a note that they are at _least_ a full round before they will reach the bell tower (maybe two if they roll bad)... of course the spear gun shooters will try and cover them, but [/occ]




Ok, so same thing, 2 rapid shot on the injured one, if the first arrow finishes it, I will shoot on the second


----------



## Hammerhead (May 16, 2004)

"Die!" Fentrith screams as he slices at the nearest creature with his sword.


----------



## JimAde (May 17, 2004)

Torren pulls a tiny pinch of something from his pouch and holds it up.  Pausing he asks the others, "I can fill the room with entangling webs to block their way.  Should I?"

[OOC: Ready an action to cast Web until I get a reaction from the other PCs.]


----------



## Karl Green (May 18, 2004)

*Round 3

Outside the Hermitage*
Floating creature – 24 (gone somewhere can’t be seen, dropping him from Initiative next round)
Villard – 22
Creatures outside, at the back – 18 
Creatures down at the beach – 13 
4-armed creatures outside - 4 

Steeling himself against his fears, Villard again leans out and fires two rapid shots down at one the creatures trying to crawl up the wall…
They are now 30ft below you and don't get their DEX bonus so sneak attack apply. Attack roll 3 +7 =10 a miss, second roll 14 +7 =21 a hit; damage is 1d8+2d6 +3 is 4 +3 +5 +3 =15 points (creature has now taken 23 points of damage, and while blood is flowing…)
…missing with the first shot the second takes the creature in the upper shoulder. It howls in rages and froths at the mouth in it huger to get up the side of the wall.
_creature need a climb check to stay on the wall and gets a 15, making it_

Creatures with spear guns and Ready and action (they are pointing their spear guns up at Villard, who has some cover, but next round to lean out and shot will expose himself to them)

Creatures that moved into the back door last round do something down there that can’t be seen…

The two 4-armed creatures start climbing up the wall…
_(the creatures are both going to take a -5 to their climb check to move faster up the wall) the 1st one, climb check total 16 and wounded creature gets a 20!_
…the first one gets up another 15ft and is now 15ft below Villard; the wounded, enraged one move up about 20 feet, and _could_ make it over the wall next round (if it is still alive ) 

*Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack – 22
Torren – 21 
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group two – 14 
Other creatures – 13
Fentrith – 8
4-armed creatures - 4 

Black Jack fires at the lead wounded creature… 
Attack roll 17 +10 =27, damage 1d8 +2 for a roll 3 +2 =5 points
…piercing the creature in the chest. It howls but refuses to fall!

Torren Readies and action (to cast web if encouraged to do so ), but he starts to feel a little woozy…
_Fort check 2 +3 =5, a miss; and loses 3 points of Strength_
…and feels a coldness seeping over him. His arm where the star fish thing cut him going numb!

Zoraster stabs the first creature that is half-way over the upper barricade…
Attack roll 16 +11 =27, a hit. Damage roll 1d4 +4 = 4 +4 =8!
…stabbing it fully in the face. It screams and collapse onto the make-shift barricade, twitching a bit but dead.

The blinded creature down on the first barricade shakes its head, and tries to listen to it comrades…
_Listen check total 14, good enough to get an idea where to go; climb check (-4 cause it is blind) total 8, not enough_
…but it seems to be having problems getting over it and trips on itself

The creature that made it over the lower barricade, moves up the stairs to the upper one and starts climbing over…
_(the creature will take the -5 to it roll to get over in one round) Climb check 16_
…and makes it!

The other creature at the lower stairs try to finish climbing over the barricade…
_Climb check 12_
…and makes it to the stairs in between. 

The creature that hit Torren with a flying star fish last round, smiles evilly and runs to under the stairs where no one (but Kitsch) can see him 
_Kitsch makes a quit spot check 8 +5 =13_
…and sees that it is pulling out some strange items out of its bag and piling them on the floor under the stars. 

Kitsch leans out a bit and fires his bolt at the back of the big creature that is on the stairs…
Attack roll 14 +11 +1 point blank =26, hit; Damage roll 1d8 +3d6 +1 = 1 +1 +6 +2 +1 =11 points oh yea plus 1d6 more for 3 total of 14?!? Creatures Fortitude check total is 19
…striking the creature a glancing blow on its back leg. It howls in rage and looks up at the finch, its eyes red with rage and hate!
_Kitsch spot check 18 +5 =23_
Kitsch notices that while the poison does not seem to affect the creature, spoiler!! 



Spoiler



right where his bolt struck there seems to be some ice or frosh formed around the wound!??!!?



Suddenly a group of six additional fish men burst out of the double doors to the northeast side of the lobby. They hiss and howl to their companions but that it their round (they are about 50 feet from the bottom of the stairs). Two of the creatures seem to be holding strange javelins attached to poles and rubbery bands and they point them at the group…  (they have not seem Kitsch so next round, you would not get -20 hide vs. them, the rest of the creatures you would)

Seconds later a group of three additional fishmen appear at the door where the first group though came (the back door to outside). The hiss and point at the party at the top of the stairs and seem to be talking to creatures that have not entered the room yet…

Fentrith rushes forward  (10ft, but not a charge I assume) and slashes at the creature that just made it over the rampart…
Attack roll 17 +6 =23, hmm something special? Maybe spoiler for Fentrith 



Spoiler



roll to confirm the crit, roll 10 +6, confirmed; Damage is 2d10 +6 for a total of 7 +10 +6 =23 points of damage


…chopping the creatures head off of its body in one clean blow. Blood sprays the area and the creature topples back over the railing and falls to the ground!

The first four-armed creatures howls in rage and heads for the upper barricade…
_will take the -5 to climb to try and get over in one round; climb total 16_
…and make it over the barricade to stand near Fentrith. It can’t attack this round, but everyone notes that its arms are very long, and count as reach weapons!

The second creature down at the lower barricade howls in bloodlust, and tries to climb over…
_will also take -5 to climb over; climb total 11, just barely makes it_
…and makes it over them and about half way up the stairwell towards the second barricade.

Actions??? Torren, as you readied I will let you “web” any time you want to interrupt those below you in initiative, but you get the bonus of knowing everything coming out this round


----------



## DarkMaster (May 18, 2004)

*Villard ranger/rogue*

Villard will fire twice again at the injured one, obviously if the first one is enough the second arrow will go to the uninjured one.

at Point Blank range +9 or +7/+7 1-8+3 +2d6 w/SA


----------



## rangerjohn (May 18, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

Black Jack encourages Torren to use the web, while continuing to attack the lead fishman with his bow.


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2004)

*Kitsch filcher rg5 (hp27/27, ac21, xbow +12 (1d8+1) [+3d6 SA])*

Kitsch will move into another position to hide* from the entering creatures as well as the other creatures, and take another shot at one of the creatures**.









*OOC:*


bah... i can't roll more 1's, i need that feat that lets me reroll 1's on sneak attack  and I'm not a Finch, that's a bird

*Hide +16 (-20 vs. creatures who know i'm around, -1 to any spot checks for every 10' away from me they are), he'll use cover to attempt to fully conceal himself at different points along the way, hoping they'll lose him.  he'll also attempt to put some cover between himself and anything that seems to have a ranged weapon (starfish things or those spear gun things)

**His target will be (in order of importance): the one under the stairs if it hasn't noticed me, the one I just shot (if he doesn't seem to see me after I hide), any four-armed brute that is climbing/trying to climb the wall (as they are denied their Dex and thus I'd get SA), or one of the ones just entering that doesn't notice me

Also, does the web spell make targets lose their Dex, if so, he'll nail the biggest thing that is stuck, again in order of target importance above


----------



## Karl Green (May 18, 2004)

Oh and to give you a _bit_ of an idea about numbers, I will post the "wounded" conditions now...

Villard has take no damage but is "startled" (2nd round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 5 points of damage and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken no damage 
Fentrith has taken no damage 

Of the two *big* fishmen outside, one is unharmed and the other has taken 25 points of damage, but it is still alive!
There are four spear-gun shooters outside who are all unharmed.
Inside, the big four armed fishman at the top of the stairs next to Fentrith has taken 14 points of damage
The big four armed fishman in the middle of the stairs is unharmed
There is a blind fishman at the bottom of the stairs who has taken 11 points of damage
There is a flishman hiding under the stairs doing something who has taken 10 points of damage…
There is a normal fishman on the stairs who is unharmed
There is a group of six fishmen over by the northeast door, all unharmed.
There is a group of three fishmen at the southern door, but possible others, all unharmed. 

There are lots of dead fishmen at the bottom of the stairs (I am keeping track but its cool if you don’t know ) 
There are at least 20 fishmen (maybe more) unaccounted for; plus one floating one…


----------



## Kangaxx (May 18, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler 40/42 HP*

Fire at will, Torren!  I'll distract the big ugly one.  Er, uglier.

Zoraster will attempt to slip inside the reach of the 4-armed brute, and give it some rapier.

[OOC: Normal move 5', then tumble 10' around the the big fish, trying to get to a position flanking it with Fentrith, or as close to one as possible.
speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 21, 22 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## JimAde (May 18, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard HP 23/28, -3 ST*



			
				Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Fire at will, Torren! I'll distract the big ugly one. Er, uglier.
> 
> Zoraster will attempt to slip inside the reach of the 4-armed brute, and give it some rapier.



Torren pauses for a moment more, sweat breaking out on his brow and his hand begins to shake.  As The second new group of fishmen emerge from the south door, he mumbles a few words and blows on his upheld fingers.  Long, billowing filaments stretch out from his hand as if blown by a stiff breeze and fill the eastern half of the room, entangling the creatures there.

[OOC: Web spell, obviously.  Trying to entangle as many as possible.]


----------



## Karl Green (May 19, 2004)

*Update for Round 3*

Torren – 13.5 
Group by the south door – 13

Torren speaks in an arcane voice and unleashes a sticky webbing that surrounds the creatures by the south door…
_Reflex saves, creature 1 total 19 makes it; creature two 10 misses it; 10 misses it; creatures you can’t see 1st one 22 makes it; 2nd one 7 misses it_
…and is rewarded with hisses and hoots of rage from the area (there is at least 20ft of webbing between you and the creatures so they have total cover; Kitsch above they have at least 10ft of webbing up almost to the rafters so they get partical cover against you. The webbing extends almost to the stairs and I give the blind one a 50/50 chance of being next to it – and it is! On its actions it will make a reflex save if it fails to climb falling back into the webs) 

*Round 4

Outside the Hermitage* 

Creatures that ready last turn – 22.5 
Villard – 22
4-armed creatures outside - 4 

Villard pops out to fire again, but the creatures waiting below fire first!!!
Villard get +2 Cover bonus; Attack roll of the first fish man total 15, miss; second attack 24, a hit; third attack 12, a miss; fourth attack 21, a hit; damage roll 1d10, first attack 10! Second attack 2!? Villard has now taken 12 points of damage
While two bolts miss, two strike him, one a glancing blow over his right shoulder, while the other leaves a bloody scar across his cheek.

Undetered, Villard fires into the closes creature…
Attack roll 1! miss  I roll those a lot; second attack roll 7 +6 +1 point blank =14, barely a hit! Damage 1d8 +3 +2d6 for 3 +3 +6 +2 =14 points of damage
...the first shot spoiled by the bolt that cut his face, while the second strikes the creature a soilid blow on in the chest… The creature seems stunned for a second as it looks at the wound… then slowly loses its grip and tumbles back towards the ground almost 30ft. screaming in rage it lands with a wet slap. Trashes a bit and then is still

The other 4-armed creature continue climbing up the wall…
_(the creature takes -5 to climb to move up the wall faster); Climb total 19_
…making it most of the way up, next round it can make a partial action, it is within the reach of its arms with Villard but at the very edge. (Villard could move back 5ft to attack with his bow next round if he wanted and not get AOO; you could also run down the stairs/withdraw without getting attack by it)

*Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures by the northeast door – 14 
Torren – 13.5 
Group by the south door – 13
The rest of the creatures – 13
Fentrith – 8
two 4-armed creatures - 4 

Black Jack fires at the big four armed creature that has made the second barricade… 
Attack roll 7 +10 =17, a hit; damage 1d8 +2 for a roll 6 +2 =8 points
…stabbing into one of its upper arms. It hisses with rage and lets out a roar that almost sounds human in its hunger!


Zoraster attempts to tumble past the large creature that has made it over the stairs…
_Tumble check 18 +14 =32, made it_
…easily rolling under the creatures reach and between its legs to pop up behind it! Stabbing into its flank…
Attack roll 11 +11 +2 flank = 23, a hit; damage roll 1d4+4 equals 2 +4 =6. the creature has now taken 20 points of damage
…and slashes it across it left thigh with a nasty gash; yet it seems not to notice staring at Fentrith with bloodlust and rage.

The blinded creature down on the first barricade shakes its head again and blinking its eyes seems to be able to see again. It howls and tries to climb over the barricade…
_Climb total 4! Fails by more the 5; Reflex check 13 vs. DC 15 fails!_
…but it slips and falls back into the webs! Stuck fast by the sticky strands!

The creature in the middle of the stairs tries to climb the upper barricade as quickly as possible…
_(creature takes a -5 to climb)Climb check total 12, makes it!_
…and scrables over quickly, standing near to (50/50 Frentrith/Zoraster side or Torren/Black Jack’s side) Torren and within 10ft of Black Jack. 


The creature that hit Torren with a flying star fish last round, and is under the stairs does something…
_Kitsch spot 10 +5 =15_
…it looks to Kitsch that he is poring some liquid into a blow, and mixing it up with something else. A strange smoke is rising from the blow…

Kitsch notices that the creature can’t see him and quickly fires a bolt at it…
(it is not in PB range) Attack roll 7 +11 =18 a hit; damage 1d8 +3d6 = 4 +4 +2 +1 =11 points of damage oh and plus 2 =13 points
… catching the creature in the neck. It falls back, trying to scream but only making gurgling sounds as it trashes and dies. The evil smoke that it started seems to hang in the air a second…

The additional group of fishmen at the northeast double door split, four of the creatures races towards the lower barricade (double moves to get there, that is more or less their round as they are avoiding the web); while the other two make normal moves to cover behind some of the support beams and fire their spearguns… 
_spot checks 14 and 14_
…at Kitsch as he is the only one not in melee at they just saw his bolt!
(Kitsch gets +2 cover bonus for beans and stuff; AC 23) Attack roll 15 miss; second roll 25! (almost a crit!) taking 7 points of damage
…one bolt stick in the rafters near by harmlessly, but the second stricks the finch a glancing blow in his leg. His mail and reflexes saving him from a broken bone! Gritting his teeth from the pain…

Torren takes a five foot step back from the creature that just came over the barricade, draws his antitoxin and downs it in one smooth moiton. The creauture hisses at him but can’t get him right this second. 

The other group by the south door are behind webs with total concealment for most of the party but they can hear them hissing and growling down there, but not sure what they are up to…

Fentrith slashes at the brute in front of him with _Cutter_…
Attack roll 3 +6 +2 for flanking =11 a miss
…but it fails to penetrate the creatures scally hide and simply slids along the things right shoulder.

For which the creature goes into a bit of a freeze, slashing at Fentrith with all four arms that end in long sharp claws and trying to bite him with a mouth full or ravor sharp teeth…
Attack roll 16, a miss; 10 a miss; 16 a miss!? 11 a miss?! (man these pluses only go so far) Bite 21 a hit; damage total from the bite 8 points of damage
…and while he is able to avoid the full assault the creature is able to catch part of the clerics arms. Luckily for Fentrith he is able to pull away before the creature removed it from his body.  

The creature below bellows also and tries to quickly race over the barricade…
_(takes -5 to climb check to try and get over) Climb total 16, makes it_
…and springs up over the barricade near Black Jack…it hisses at him (right now if Black Jack wanted to step back 5ft he could and still attack with his bow as the creature is now 10ft way but it could also attack him if he stands there. At least next round!)

Actions as the battle gets desperate??? 

Villard has take 12 points damage (has 19 left) and is "startled" (3rd round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 5 points of damage and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 left)
Fentrith has taken 8 points damage (has 29 points left)

One big fishmen outside is dead the other is unwounded at in the Bell Tower. 
There are four spear-gun shooters outside who are all unharmed.
Inside, the big four armed fishman at the top of the stairs next to Fentrith and Zoraster has taken 20 points of damage
The other big four armed fishman at the top of the barricade near Black Jack has taken 8 points of damage
The now un-blind fishman at the bottom of the stairs has taken 11 points of damage and is entangled (reading the spell and entangled I would say yes they lose their DEX bonus to AC and are vul to SA)
The flishman hiding under the stairs that was doing something is dead. 
The normal fishman over the stairs next to Torren is unharmed 
Four of the fishmen from the northeast door have made it to the base of the stairs, and are unharmed
Two speargun shooters have partical cover and or unharmed
The group by the south door are hidden in the webs, and while they are angry don’t seem to be doing anything that anyone can see.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 19, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler  HP 40/42*

Zoraster will assume a defensive posture as he takes one last stab at the fishman he is fighting, then duck away from it and move to intercept the one closing on Black Jack.  "Jack, Torren, fall back!  We'll hold them here."

[OOC: Zoraster will attack the fish next to Fentrith fighting defensively, then tumble around to block the other 4-armed one's path to Black Jack.  If that's more than 10' (I really have no idea) he'll do an accelerated tumble.

speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish near Black Jack
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Ferrix (May 19, 2004)

With an agitated chitter, Kitsch will scramble for cover* from the spear-gun wielding fishmen and take his final shot from this clip against one of the entangled creatures within point blank range.









*OOC:*


*Kitsch will attempt to get as much cover between himself and the fishmen who just shot at him, and hopefully someplace where even if they advance they'll have a hard time shooting him.  He's quite thin so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2004)

Villard, seeing how hard it was to kill the first one and already injured, decides to withdraw inside the tower, once he is in, is there any door that Villard could lock or block to prevent the four handed beast to progress in the crematorium? If not Villard will withdraw his rapier and daguer and continue to run toward the crematorium. Villard will also be looking for a spot where he could hide without being seen by the four handed creature.


----------



## Karl Green (May 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard, seeing how hard it was to kill the first one and already injured, decides to withdraw inside the tower, once he is in, is there any door that Villard could lock or block to prevent the four handed beast to progress in the crematorium? If not Villard will withdraw his rapier and daguer and continue to run toward the crematorium. Villard will also be looking for a spot where he could hide without being seen by the four handed creature.




[occ]There is a door at the bottom of the stairs (2 floors down) and a trip wire that a couple of you set up. The door is not overly heavy though (see the map of the second floor of the Hermitage... it the door to the circle/bell tower hall). Double moving Villard could make it down the stairs, and with a full round action could slam the door shut but he is not 100% sure that he could hold it against this creature... maybe a round or two[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (May 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *Kitsch will attempt to get as much cover between himself and the fishmen who just shot at him, and hopefully someplace where even if they advance they'll have a hard time shooting him.  He's quite thin so it shouldn't be too hard.




[occ]With moving around and that Kitsch is small I would give him "double cover" (+8 AC; +4 Reflex saves) from the spearguners. Note that if you fire at them it will only be normal cover (+4 AC; +2 Reflex) that round...
Spot roll for Kitsch 19 +5 =24, it is going to take them a full round to reload their spearguns! They will have cover next round, but can't fire back at him[/occ]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 19, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]There is a door at the bottom of the stairs (2 floors down) and a trip wire that a couple of you set up. The door is not overly heavy though (see the map of the second floor of the Hermitage... it the door to the circle/bell tower hall). Double moving Villard could make it down the stairs, and with a full round action could slam the door shut but he is not 100% sure that he could hold it against this creature... maybe a round or two[/occ]



Ok Villard will not try to hold the door OCC I was expecting to find a wooden beam or something to jam the door]


----------



## Karl Green (May 19, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Ok Villard will not try to hold the door OCC I was expecting to find a wooden beam or something to jam the door]




[occ]I suppose I would give a roll... there might be one there[/occ]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 19, 2004)

*Black Jack Hp 37 Ac 18/ 19 vs. 4 armed brute*

Black Jack pulls back 5' and attacks with another arrow.

OOC: 5' step attack 10 1-8+2.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 19, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, +6 attack (1d10+2), 18 AC*

Fentrith darts his eyes towards his newfound comrades, making sure they're of sound body, before continuing his attack on the enemy.

_My posting has slowed down; I'll try and post as often as I can, but run Fentrith if I haven't posted._


----------



## Ferrix (May 20, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]With moving around and that Kitsch is small I would give him "double cover" (+8 AC; +4 Reflex saves) from the spearguners. Note that if you fire at them it will only be normal cover (+4 AC; +2 Reflex) that round...
> Spot roll for Kitsch 19 +5 =24, it is going to take them a full round to reload their spearguns! They will have cover next round, but can't fire back at him[/occ]




He's going to take "double cover" from them and shoot at the previously-blinded one that is entangled, unless they are entangled, if they're entangled, he'll take normal cover and take a shot at them.









*OOC:*


is just that one entangled? reading the status list it was hard to tell if any others were entangled


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

[occ]Out in the open, only the formally blinded one is entangled. There are at least 3 others that are also such in the web, but they have cover (10ft) from the webs from you up in the rafters (they have total cover from the rest of the party)[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

*Round 5

Outside the Hermitage* 
Creatures that ready last turn – 22.5 
Villard – 22
4-armed creatures outside - 4 
---
Creatrues with spearguns reload this round

Villard retreats down two flights of stairs (and notes that he can see in the darkend interior much better then when he came up this way just an hour ago) and rushes to the first door at the bottom. Searching as he goes…
Spot roll 14 +10 =24
He sees and grabs a couple of pieces of wood that might be used as a brace against the creature to hold the door. He gets though the door, slamming it shut. He starts trying to brace it (will be done by your next round)

The four-armed creature howl with rage and starts down the stairs (only makes it part way as it only had a partial action this round… debating jumping but it is not in a frenze yet so it held off that action)


*Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures by the northeast door – 14 
Torren – 13.5 
Group by the south door – 13
The rest of the creatures – 13
Fentrith – 8
two 4-armed creatures - 4 
---
Black Jack takes a step back and fires into the big four armed creature not more then 15ft in front of him… 
[coor=red]Attack roll 15 +10 =25, hit; damage roll 3 +2 =5[/color]
…hitting it on one of the heavily muscled plates on its chest. While there is some blood the arrow failed to penetrate very far into the creature and only served to make it madder!  

Zoraster stabs the creature he is flanking with Fentrith…
Attack roll 9 +11 +2 = 21, a hit; damage 3 +4 =7 points of damage
…slashing it on the right thigh this time. He then attempts to tumble past the large creature to get at the one that just made it over the stairs…
Tumble check 16 +14 =30, made it; as you were tumbling through TWO opponents your DC was +2 for a 27, but still made it
…and makes it look easy, slipping between legs, and around swinging arms and swords! Come right in the front of the creature, sunrod and rapier held at the ready the creature looks down at him with furry in its eyes, when a blinding flash of light seems again to reflect off Zoraster mail shirt and into the creatures eyes!
Reflex save total 16, makes it
The creatures seems to be able to turn just at the right time, and while it blinks a few times and howls in anger, its eyes fix straight on the Halfling!

The formally blinded creatures, entangled in the webs tries to rip out of the entanglement…
Strength roll total 4! Not the 20 he needed
…but only seems to be more wrapped up in the webs. It hisses loudly but is held fast!

The creature at the top of the stairs takes a five foot step towards Torren and stashes at him with both of its clawed hands…
Attack roll first attack 17, hit; damage 3 points of damage. Second attack roll 13, a miss
…catching the wizard a glancing blow across his right shoulder. 

Kitsch moves for more cover and fires at the entangled fishman…
Attack roll 18 +10 =28, damage is 1d8 +1 +3d6 for 7 +1 +2 +6 +3 =18 points! Oh and plus 4 more for 22!?! (how many more shots you got in that thing 
…piecing the creatures throat…all the way though to the other side with a great deal of blood. The creature doesn’t even make a gasp, it is killed so quickly.

The group of four fishmen at the bottom of the stairs try and climb over the barricade…
normal climbing (if any fail, will require a reflex check +4 to avoid the webs as they are trying to do so anyway). Climb check for the 1st one total 8, fail, reflex save 8 total!?! 2nd one climb total 10, makes it; 3rd one 18, makes it; 4th one 8? Reflex check 10?!?! Misses that also 
…and while they try and be careful, two of the creatures slip in their excitement to get over it to get to the party above that they slip and fall back onto the web! The other two get most of the way over the barricade this round. 

The two fishmen that fired spearguns at the finch reload this round.

Torren ignores the creature in attacking him, takes a five foot step to the left and stabs the big four-armed creature in front of Zoraster, soating “Black Quill, Black Death!”
Attack roll 13 +6 +2 flanking =21 a hit, damage is 1d6-2 (cause he is weakened) +1d6 surprise strike for 6 -2 +1=5 points of damage 
…striking the creature a minor blow on its right side, when an electrical charge runs through the blade and burns the creature badly!
spoiler for Torren 



Spoiler



Shocking Touch stored in the blade!? Command word “Black Quill, Black Death” to release the spell stored there. Only one spell at a time, up to 3rd level, is released if you hit the target with it and say the command


 Does 4d6 electrical damage 5 +4 +6 +4 damage! =19 points![/color]
…the creature is somewhat stunned and staggered by the attack and hisses loadly!

The group under webs hiss and cry and are still under total concealment

Fentrith grits his teeth and attacks the creature in front of him again…
Attack roll 18 +6 (no flanking at Zoraster is not there any more) =24, plus special (spoiler Fentrith) 



Spoiler



Check for crit 16 +6 =22 a crit!!


 doing 2d10 +6 points of damage = 7 +3 +6 =16 points of damage
…chopping the creature arm clean off. The creature howls in pain and falls to the group, spraying blood and gore in it death throths!

Fentrith slashes at the brute in front of him with _Cutter_…
Attack roll 3 +6 +2 for flanking =11 a miss
…but it fails to penetrate the creatures scally hide and simply slids along the things right shoulder.

The four-armed creature turns on the wizard in an attempt to rip him to pieces for the pain that he has cost it…
Attack roll 18, hit, damage total 8 points; 2nd claw 15 miss (assuming your Mage Armor spell is still up); 3rd claw natural 1, miss; next claw 22 a hit, damage 9 points; and finally the bite 15 a miss!
…cutting him badly twice, the creature still fails to connect with its other two claws or its huge mouth. Torren is knocked back a bit, but is still standing!

Actions??? 

Villard has take 12 points damage (has 19 points left) and is "startled" (4th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 26 points of damage (has 1 point left!) and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 8 points damage (has 29 points left)

One big fishmen outside is dead the other is unwounded at in the Bell Tower. 
There are four spear-gun shooters outside who are all unharmed.
Inside, the big four armed fishman at the top of the stairs next to Fentrith and Zoraster is dead!
The other big four armed fishman at the top of the barricade near Black Jack has taken 29 points of damage.
The now un-blind fishman at the bottom of the stairs is dead.
The flishman hiding under the stairs doing something is dead. 
The normal fishman over the stairs next to Torren is unharmed 
Two fishmen at the bottom of the stairs are climbing over the barricade and are unharmed
Two fishmen at the bottom of the stairs are entangled in the web
Two speargun shooters have partical cover and or unharmed
The group by the south door are hidden in the webs, and while they are angry don’t seem to be doing anything that anyone can see.


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

also forgot spoiler for Black Jack 



Spoiler



You get the feeling that if you wanted to spend a round 'hiding' that you could with ease and then would be able to surprise strike the next round. Your not sure why, it is just a feeling


----------



## Ferrix (May 21, 2004)

Keeping behind as much cover as possible, Kitsch drops the empty clip from his crossbow and clicks another one in.









*OOC:*


that was it for that clip


----------



## Kangaxx (May 21, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler HP 40/42*

Zoraster will continue weaving between the fish and stabbing them.

[OOC: Zoraster will continue attacking the big fishman.  If it dies, He'll try to tumble into the way of any other fish that are trying to reach the rest of the party, especially Torren.

speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish near Black Jack
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 21, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, AC 18, Concentration +9*

"Torren!" Fentrith yells, seeing the foolishly suicidal wizard on his last legs. "Get over here, before you die!" 

Waving his sword at the creatures before him, Fentrith leaps backward, letting his shield fall to the ground as he prepares to cast a healing spell once Torren moves in range. Once the spell is cast, Fentrith will retrieve his fallen shield.

_Five foot step backwards, cast Cure Moderate Wounds and losing the spell Shatter once Torren withdraws for some healing. Then use remaining move action to pick up fallen shield._


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

*Villard ranger/rogue*

Once the door is secure Villard will go towards the barricade to provide "artillery support" to the others. Villard will approach hidden and silently in order to benefit from a sneak attack.
OCC move silently and hide 11
MW composite long bow (str+1) +1:+8 or +6/+6 1-8+2 +2d6 w/SA "Blood Freezer" at Point Blank range +9 or +7/+7 1-8+3 +2d6 w/SA


----------



## DarkMaster (May 21, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Torren!" Fentrith yells, seeing the foolishly suicidal wizard on his last legs. "Get over here, before you die!"
> 
> Waving his sword at the creatures before him, Fentrith leaps backward, letting his shield fall to the ground as he prepares to cast a healing spell once Torren moves in range. Once the spell is cast, Fentrith will retrieve his fallen shield.
> 
> _Five foot step backwards, cast Cure Moderate Wounds and losing the spell Shatter once Torren withdraws for some healing. Then use remaining move action to pick up fallen shield._



OCC what a shame that Villard didn't see that!!!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 21, 2004)

*Black Jack uninjured*

Giving in to the intution, Black Jack again seeks out the shadows.


----------



## Karl Green (May 25, 2004)

[OCC – BIG sorry this is so late… work is VERY busy right now  anyway I will be better]

*Round 6

Inside the Hermitage*
Creatures outside with spearguns (not sure what they are doing ) – 22.5
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures that were by the northeast door (half in the middle of the stairs the other half stuck in webs)  – 14 
Torren – 13.5 
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
The rest of the creatures – 13
Fentrith – 8
4-armed creature at the top of the stairs and coming down the stairs after Villard - 4 

---

Creatures outside do something…

Black Jack steps to the side and seems to melt into the shadows…
Hide check 11 +5 +10 =26; no one spots him

Villard braces the door as best he can this round…
Int roll for best placement 14 +3 =17
…and then steps back 5 ft (he can hide next round).
another INT check 4 +3 =7, nope

Zoraster tumbles in from of the enraged four armed monster trying to rip Torren to shreds…
Tumble check 10 +14 =24, not enough to tumble into a threatened area
…but can’t quit get there. He has to settle for stabbing it…
Attack roll 7 +11 +2 flank =21, a hit; damage 1d4+4 = 1 +4 =5
…slashing it across its leg. The creature howls with pain and turns on the little Halfling (rage and all that )

The creature next to Torren attacks him with both of its nasty claws…
Attack roll 18 a hit; damage total 5 points of damage
…but the first one catches him on the side of the head and drops him like a rock. The creature hisses with pleasure and races over to engage Fentrith (can attack but is on him) 

Kitsch moves to cover and reloads. He tries to hide…
Hide check 9 +16 =25 (-20 vs. the speargun wielders); their spot rolls 21 and 15, so
…but the two tracking him still have an idea where he is (but he gets +8 AC cover from them)

Two of the fishmen on the lower barricade try and make the last bit over and onto the stairs…
climb check total for the 1st is 18 and the second is 17
…and both make it onto the stairs and move up to the upper barricade (they can start climbing next round). The two stuck in the webs try and break free…
Strength check for the first 13, and the second 3!
…but the webs are to strong for them!

The two fishmen with spearguns take Ready actions to wait for the Filcher to come out of hiding before trying to hit him (Ready action)

Torren is on the ground and bleeding… he breathing is shallow and slow…

The group within webs hiss and cry and are still under total concealment

Fentrith has to defend himself against the creature that came at him and attacks it with _Cutter_ 
Attack roll 10 +6 =16, a hit; damage is 3 +3 =6 points of damage
…catching it with a nasty cut along its side. The creature hisses in rage and seems to go into a frenzy against him. 

The four-armed creature that turned onto Zoraster tries to frenzy onto him with flailing arms and biting mouth…
Attack roll 1st claw 11, miss; 2nd claw 17, miss; 3rd claw 8!, miss; 4th claw 12?!, miss; Bite 16, miss?!?!?!?
…but the nibble swashbuckler easily avoids the creature’s clumsy attempts to hit him!

The four-armed creature coming down the stairs from the bell tower hits the door with a loud roar…
Strength test total 13
…and while it gives the bracing holds!

Actions??? 


Villard has take 12 points damage (has 19 points left) and is "startled" (5th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 31 points of damage, is on the ground unconscious and bleeding, and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 8 points damage (has 29 points left)

One big fishmen is unwounded and in the Bell Tower staircase. 
There are four spear-gun shooters outside who are all unharmed doing something. 
The big four armed fishman at the top of the barricade attacking Zoraster has taken 34 points of damage.
The normal fishman at the top stairs next to Fentrith has taken 6 points of damage 
Two fishmen in the middle of the stairs ready to climb over the upper barricade are unharmed
Two fishmen at the bottom of the stairs are entangled in the web and unharmed
Two speargun shooters have cover and or unharmed and have a Ready actions (attack Kitsch when he appears from cover)
The group by the south door are hidden in the webs, and while they are angry don’t seem to be doing anything that anyone can see.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2004)

Villard will hide this round


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2004)

*Kitsch FILCHER rg5 (hp20/27, ac21, xbow +11 [+1 PB] (1d8) [+1 PB] [+3d6 SA])*

Kitsch will stay behind cover from the spear-gun users and readies a shot to catch one of the creatures as they climb over the barricade when they can't dodge his attack effectively.









*OOC:*


Filcher!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2004)

*Black Jack not injured*

Black Jack fires at the brute attacking Fentrith.   In the hope that he can down it, so the priest can aid Torren.

Attack +10 1-8+2 +2d6 sneak attack.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 25, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler  HP 40/42*

Zoraster continues stabbing at the brute in front of him, hoping to take it down before it can use those claws again.

[OOC:
If the big fish dies, he'll move next to the nearest fish that's still standing, into a flanking position if possible.  If there aren't any fish left upstairs, he'll move to the edge the barricade to get in the way of the ones climbing over.
speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 21, 22 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

*Round 7

Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures that were by the northeast door (half in the middle of the stairs the other half stuck in webs)  – 14  
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
The rest of the creatures – 13
Fentrith – 8
four-armed creature at the top of the stairs and coming down the stairs after Villard - 4 

Torren is out of initiative order now... if he wake up I will re-roll for him

---

Black Jack flies into the creature next to Fentrith in hopes of dropping it…
Attack roll 17 +10 +2 flank -4 firing into melee = 25 a hit; damage 1d8 +2 +2d6 = 8 +2 +1 +4 =15 damage
…and catches it in the creature’s throat, causing the creature to stagger back and then fall to the ground dead. He tries to merge back into the shadows…
Hide check 10 +5 +10 =25, only creature that has a chance to see him this round is the big four armed creature; spot roll 13, it does BUT he is hidden from the creatures coming over the barricade this round!)

Villard runs to the corner and hides…
Hide check 9 +10 =19
…and watches the door for the creature trying to get through… (note that there is one other door between you and the rest of the group that I assume is open)

Zoraster stabs at the large creature again…
Attack roll 7 +11 =18, a hit; Damage is 1d4+4 = 4 +4 =8
…and stabs in right into its eye as it reached down to bite him. The creature screams and falls onto its back, howling and trashing as it dies!

Suddenly another fairly large group of fishmen burst in the double swinging doors to the northeast. The speargun wielders that are waiting for Kitsch point up into the rafters and hisses in rage. About half the fishmen are carrying javelins and tridents. One of them in the back looks more human then the rest and steps back through double doors (total cover right now). There are also two big four armed fishmen with this group!!! They howl in angry at the surface dwellers and about half start moving towards the barricade. The six javelin wielders start moving towards different parts of the room to get a shot at Kitsch! 

The two speargun wielders hiss in rage and talk among themselves while the filcher fires from cover. The move to better position on their held actions. 

Kitsch readies to fire at one of the barricade crawling fishman…and fires as the first one goes over… 
Attack roll 13 +11 +1 point blank =24; damage is 1d8 +1 +3d6 = 5 +1 +6 +4 + 2 =18 points of damage
…catching it at the base of its neck and piecing it all the way through. It slumps to the ground and does not move. 

The sole fishman on the stairs tries to double move over the barricade…
Climb check -5; roll 11, makes it
…and quickly sprints over and rushes Zoraster. It can’t attack this round, but it right up on him.

The two stuck in the webs AGAIN try and break free…
Strength check for the first 16, and the second 3 AGAIN!
…but their struggles are feeble and of no use.

Torren is on the ground and bleeding… he breathing is shallow and slow…
stabilization roll in secrete

The group within webs hiss and cry and are still under total concealment…when one of them makes it out the webs and moves to under the stairs for cover…
Hide check 18, Kitsch spot check as he is the only one with a chance to see him, Spot roll 11 +5 =16, nope

Fentrith moves around to Torren, but there is a lot of blood and gore and bodies up here now…
Balance check 8 +3 =11
…but he makes it and is able to uses his holy powers on the downed wizard…
Cure Moderate Wounds 3d8 +5 = 3 +6 + 1 +5 = 15 points
…and as the waves of blue energy flow over him, Torrens eyes flutter and open “*What…where am I?*”

The four-armed creature is lying on the ground bleeding to death and trashing about… 

The four-armed creature in the stairwell of the bell tower hits the door again with a hissing curse…
Strength test total 26!
…smashing the door off it hinges. It moves into the hallway hissing and looks for the ranger…
Spot roll 8 total!
…but seems to miss him, its eyes glowing a sickly light green as it scans the hall. The creature is 20 feet away down the hall.

Actions??? 

Villard has take 12 points damage (has 19 points left) and is "startled" (5th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 31 points of damage, then healed 15, and now has 11 hit points left, and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 8 points damage (has 29 points left)

One big fishmen is unwounded and in the hallway that leads to the Bell Tower. 
The big four armed fishman at the top of the barricade attacking Zoraster is dead!
The normal fishman at the top stairs next to Fentrith is dead! 
One fishmen just made it over the upper barricade and is near Zoraster. The other one is dead.
Two fishmen at the bottom of the stairs are entangled in the web and unharmed
The two speargun shooters have moved to opposite points (30ft moves) to get at least one of them an angle at him when he fires next. 
Six javelin throwers have started taking up positions around the room and are unharmed
Ten fishmen, half of them carrying tridents, are moving towards the lower barricade.  
Two big fishmen are with this group also moving towards the lower barricade. 
The group by the south door are hidden in the webs, and while they are angry don’t seem to be doing anything that anyone can see.
But one of them is out and hidden under the balcony. 
There is also an almost human-looking fishman on the other side of the double doors and is hidden.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2004)

*Villard ranger/rogue*

Villard will shoot once (SA) at the creature and then runaway in the room where the others are and try to hide again from the 4 armed creature if possible.

MW composite long bow +1 (str+1)"Blood Freezer" at Point Blank range +9 1-8+3 +2d6 w/SA


----------



## rangerjohn (May 26, 2004)

*Black Jack not injured*

Black fires at the closet brute.

Attack +10 1-8+2 +2d6 sneak attack.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 26, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler HP 40/42*

Zoraster will charge down the hall at the one that just burst in if possible, otherwise he just attacks whatever enemy is closest.  Either way, he'll resume his defensive posture.

[OOC: If he can do the charge, he'll just take the AoO from the fish next to him.  Karl, don't forget the fighting defensive mods.  It hasn't mattered so far, but you never know.  
speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs whichever fish he attacks
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

[occ - d'oh I missed that for the little guy! thanks for the remind! At present there is only one fishman at the top of the stairs, the rest are dead or just moving towards the lower barricade]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 26, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, AC 18, 29 hp, +6 att (1d10+2)*

Fentrith continues his assault with his sword after healing the dying wizard. "Stop dying, we need your spells!" he shouts before plunging into the melee once more.


----------



## Karl Green (May 29, 2004)

*Round 8

Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures that were by the northeast door (half in the middle of the stairs the other half stuck in webs) – 14 
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
The rest of the creatures – 13
Torren - 9 (only a partial action this round)
Fentrith – 8
four-armed creature at the top of the stairs and coming down the stairs after 

---

Splitting from the shadows for a second, Black Jack fires an arrow at the only fishman at the top of the stairs with the group right now (and the only one within 30ft for SA)…
Attack roll 16 +10 -4 firing into melee =22, a hit; damage 1d8 +2 +2d6 = 2 +2 +6 +5 = 15 points of damage
…taking the creature in the chest. It hisses and slumps back onto the ground with a whimper and then dies… 


Villard fires a quick shot at the large creature coming down the hallway…
Attack roll 16 +8 +1 point blank -2 startle =22, a hit; damage 1d8 +3 +2d6 = 2 +3 +2 +3 = 10 points of damage
…slashing it across one of its lower sets of arms, the creature howls in rage…
Listen rolls for everyone on the 2nd floor landing; Black Jack 13 +4 =17, Zoraster 7 +1 =8, Torren 13 +1 =14, Fentrith 3 +2 =5
…causing Black Jack and Torren to hear a howl of pain _behind_ coming from the hallway to the Bell Tower…
…Villard then runs to the side room to try and re-hide…
Hide check 18 +11 -2 startle = 27

The creature menacing Zoraster is dead with a black-feathered arrow buried in its chest, and the creatures below are advancing but have not yet made the first barricade… 
[NOTE - you can ready and action BUT they will not be getting up here this round; ranged attacks are it, so unless Zoraster wishes to fire his privateer, I will assume you are holding action]

The large group of fishmen by the double swinging doors to the northeast rush towards the lower barricade One of the normal sized creatures in front tries to jump over it along with one of the large four armed creature…
Jump test total 23, making it; Balance check 15, making that also! Four-armed creature, Jump total 24, makes it; Balance check 20! makes it also
…and the both are over and land without much difficulty. They make it to the upper barricade and have some cover from the party. Four of the normal sized creatures try to climb over the lower barricade (and avoid the webs)…
Climb, normal speed, 1st one 10, makes it; 2nd one 22, makes it and is almost over; 3rd one 11, makes it; fourth one 16 makes it
…and the start making their way over it (partial action to finish it next round)
Six creatures that have javelins throw them at the group at the top of the stairs (the other four move to cover Kitsch, such that if he attacks from the rafters, half of them will be able to get him with only 1/2 cover)
Attack rolls (party has cover; only Zoraster and Fentrith can be seen enough to attack them) 1st vs. Zoraster total 20, miss, 2nd vs. Fentrith, total 6, miss; 3rd attack vs. Zoraster total is 23 (almost an auto-hit, but) miss; 4th vs. Zoraster, total 23 again! miss; 5th vs. Zoraster (they really must hate him) 14, miss; 6th and last vs./ Zoraster, total 10, miss
…and while two of the javelins almost hit the little swashbuckler, none find their targets!
The rest of the creatures are moving up and howling and hisses and readying to move up next round…

The two speargun wielders have moved to better position and Ready actions to fire at Kitsch if he moves out of cover…  

Kitsch (and I have not heard from him) tries to stay in cover and move toward the rest of the party, staying up in the rafters and not exposing himself to the javelin throwers or the speargun shooters…
Hide check, only to remain under cover NOT really to hide from the creatures is 6 +16 =22
…and while he can't get far or fire at the creatures below they can't attack him. 

The two stuck in the webs try and break free…
Strength check for the first 18, and the second 4, hmm not good
…but are too weak to escape. 

The group within webs hisses and cries and are still under total concealment…

The one that escaped last round chats in a strange tongue, and a mist seems to fall onto the fishmen around the barricades. They all stand a bit taller for a second, seem a bit more courageous and strong…

Torren rises up under cover and tries to take in what he is seeing down below. He says "*There's something coming from the back hallway from the bell tower where Villard was…*"

Fentrith moves a bit to get cover from the creatures below. Two of them are on the stairwell between the barricades but are not within reach of weapons yet. (Fentrith can ready and action or hold, or cast a spell, up to you)

The four-armed creature the Villard just shot howls again in rage and races around the corner…
Reflex save 16 vs. trip wire, avoids it; Spot roll to see Villard total 18, misses it
…but misses him; it does however, see the rest group down at the end of the hall and hisses with pleasure. It moves an additional 30 feet down the hallway towards them (exposing its back to Villard). It is now 20 feet from the back barricade.

Actions??? 

Villard has take 12 points damage (has 19 points left) and is "startled" (6th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 31 points of damage, then healed 15, and now has 11 hit points left, and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 8 points damage (has 29 points left)

One big fishmen in the hallway that leads to the Bell Tower has taken 10 points of damage. 
The one fishmen that just made it over the upper barricade and is near Zoraster is dead. 
Two fishmen at the bottom of the stairs are entangled in the web and unharmed
The two speargun shooters covering Kitsch are unwounded and Reading actions.
Six javelin throwers are at the bottom of the stairs attacking the group
Ten fishmen, half of them carrying tridents, are moving towards the lower barricade, one of them is in the middle of the barricade and four others are climbing over. 
One big fishman with that group is over the first barricade and ready to ascend the second.
The other big fishman is at the first barricade about to try and climb it next round.
The one under the stairs with partial cover just cast a spell
The human-looking fishman outside the double doors does not show itself again
The group by the south door is hidden in the webs, and continues to be angry


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Villard will pull his rapier and dagger and will walk silently, hidden in the dark if possible, and stab the creature with his rapier using a defensive stance.

[OCC move silently/hide +11 Villard will fight defensively -4 to hit +2AC mw rapier +8(-4 for fighting def)  dmg 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA  and AC will be pump 16+2 =18]


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2004)

Kitsch will probably attempt to get down to the walkway and try to keep hidden.  He'll then take a shot at anyone coming up top before they are engaged in melee or use the height advantage for cover against the ranged wielders down below, hiding, shooting, moving.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 29, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler HP 40/42*

"Wasn't someone back there in the belltower?" Zoraster opines as he charges into battle with the newest threat.  

[OOC: Zoraster holds his action for last round until the 4-armed fish walks in, then he moves into melee with it, tumbling the last 5'.  For the next round, he'll continue attacking it defensively.  If it dies at some point, he'll use whatever actions he has left to move back to the barricade and get in the way of and injure the fishmen there.  

speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 29, 2004)

*Fentrith readies an action...*

"Come and get me, you overgrown fillets!" Fentrith shouts, swinging his sword wildly, waiting for one to get within range of his adamantine sword.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 29, 2004)

*Black Jack not injured*

If the brute survives Zoraster and Villard, Black Jack moves back beside Zoraster and sneak attacks him with his shortsword.

OOC: Attack +10 +2 flank 1-6+2 +2d6 sneak attack.

Otherwise he retreats to the shadows to set up another snipe attempt.
Hide +15.


----------



## Karl Green (May 30, 2004)

Fentrith is Reading for the big four armed creature to close…

*Round 8

Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures that were by the northeast door (half in the middle of the stairs the other half stuck in webs) – 14 
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
The rest of the creatures – 13
Torren - 9 (only a partial action this round)
Fentrith – 8
four-armed creature at the top of the stairs and coming down the stairs after 

---

Black Jack turns to face the new threat (that does not seem to know he is there yet, and it 20 ft away) and fires at it from the shadows…
Attack roll 3 +10 +2 (flanking as Villard is attacking it in the back at the same time =15 a hit! Damage roll is 1d8 +2 +2d6 = 2 +2 +4 +5 =14 points of damage
…sinking an arrow into the creatures armored shoulder plate!

Villard sets his bow down and… the room suddenly becomes very dark! He can still see the creature though without problem as it is backlit by the sunrod. He steps forward drawing his weapons and stabs it in the back with his rapier…
Attack roll 12 +8 -4 (fighting defensively) -2 (startle) +2 flanking (as Black Jack is firing at the front) = 16 a hit! Damage is 1d6 +2 +2d6 = 5+ 2 +2 +2 =11 points of damage
…stabbing it in the right thigh. The creature howls from the double strikes and screams in rage… but it remains standing!

Zoraster tries to tumble to within reach of the creature, but under it great swing arms…
Tumble check 3 + 14 =17, make it so that it does not get an attack of opportunity
…and stabs at it underside!
Attack roll 11 +11 -4 (defensive) +2 (flanking) = 20 a hit; Damage roll is 2 +4 =6 points of damage
…splitting open its gut, spilling blood and gore in the hall. It screams and falls forwarded almost onto the little swashbuckler but he is able to get out of the way before getting trapped under its body!

The large four-armed fishman at the first barricade tries to double move to get over it this round…
Climb check total 10, just makes it!
…and makes it over. He is within 10 feet of Fentrith and Torren (remember it has reach, so it can attack you at this range but the first one in will either have to tumble or take the AoO to reach it). The other, smaller creature tries to climb over also, but normal speed…
Climb check total 11
… and makes it halfway over. The four at the lower barricade continue over it…
Climb check total, 1st one 10, makes it; 2nd one 3, fails by more then 5 and falls back down, Reflex to avoid the webs 18, makes that, but is not at the bottom and has to start over; 3rd one, 14 makes it; fourth one 15 makes it
…and while one falls back off the barricade it misses the web, the other 3 make it over and start up the stairwell (they are about halfway up). Two additional ones and a the other four-armed big one try climbing over the lower barricade…
four armed one, double move, Climb check 7 a failure, Reflex check to avoid web 16 does it but it is back on the ground floor; the other two, 1st one Climb check 12, 2nd one 10, both make it (not double moving)
…the smaller two make it halfway over the barricade while the big four-armed one falls back but avoids the webs. 
Six fishmen draw new javelins from their shoulder harnesses and try to cover Kitsch again, having failed to hit anyone else. The remaining four hiss and move around avoiding the webs to wait their turn to climb over the barricades…

One of the two speargun wielders move again to better position while the other re-Readies an action to fire at Kitsch if he moves out of cover… 

Kitsch moves again in cover to avoid the speargun shooters…
Hide check 18 +16 =34
…and gets to a good spot, where he gets good cover from the creatures below but can fire at the creatures coming over the barricades (next round) 

The two stuck in the webs try and break free…
Strength checks 4 and 21!!!
…and while ones is held fast the second one is able to snap the entanglement and escape!

The group within webs hisses and cries and are still under total concealment…

The creature hidden under the stairs steps out a bit from cover and chants a bit and points a webbed finger at Fentrith…
Will save roll 16 +7 =23
…but the cleric easily shrug's off the affects 
Spellcraft check 20! +10 =30
…and instantly identifies the spell cast at him as a Bane spell, that would startle him with fear and doubt. He easily laughs at the attempt.

Torren takes a five foot step back, spits into his hand while muttering arcane words and tosses it at the four-armed creature…
Ranged Touch Attack roll 15 +7 =22, hit; Damage 1d3 Acid Splash is 3 points!
…causing a burning acid to hit the creature on one of its arms. It howls in pain, and looks at the wizard with much hate and malice's in its dead green glowing like eyes.

Fentrith (not sure where he wants to do, he can advance and attack the creature but draws and AoO, he can take a five foot step and get into it reach, not attack this round but can next; or he can tumble check DC15 to get inside the creatures reach and attack)

The four-armed creature in the hallway that came from the belltower is dead.

Actions??? 

Villard has take 12 points damage (has 19 points left) and is "startled" (7th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 31 points of damage, then healed 15, and now has 11 hit points left, and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 8 points damage (has 29 points left)

The big fishmen in the hallway that leads to the Bell Tower is dead 
One fishmen at the bottom of the stairs is entangled in the web and unharmed, the other has broken out and ready to come up.
The two-speargun shooters covering Kitsch are unwounded and Reading actions.
Six javelin throwers are at the bottom of the stairs attacking the group
One fishmen is climbing the upper barricade, three others have made the middle stairwell and are advancing to the upper barricade, two others are at the lower barricade and fiver are below ready to start climbing over the barricade. 
One big fishman is at the top of the stairs near Fentrith and Torren. The second fell and is on the main floor. 
The one under the stairs with partial cover just cast a spell
The human-looking fishman outside the double doors does not show itself again
The group by the south door is hidden in the webs, and continues to be angry


----------



## rangerjohn (May 31, 2004)

*Black Jack not injured*

Black blends back into the shadows, to attempt a sneak attack on the four armed brute intent on Torren.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 31, 2004)

Zoraster tumbles over the the newly arrived 4-armed fishman and stabs away.

[OOC: Zoraster moves into melee with it, tumbling the last 5'. He'll try to get in between it and Torren if he can.  Still fighting defensively.

speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2004)

Villard will now attack with his rapier and then try to tumble his way past the four armed creature and rejoins the other behind the barricade.
[OCC tumble +11  mw rapier +8 dmg 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA  AC 16


----------



## Hammerhead (May 31, 2004)

*Fentrith Fade, K-Razy Cleric*

_If he's 10 ft. away, then shouldn't a simple 5 foot step leave me five feet away, and capable of attacking?_

Fentrith will step forward and attack the crazy brute, using his shield to ward off any annoying attacks.


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

[occ]hmm sounds correct to me  sleepy Karl[/occ]

*Updated Round 8*

Fentrith takes a step forward and slashes at the four-armed fishman...
Attack roll 16 +6 =22, a hit; damage roll 1d10+3 =4 +3 =7 points of damage
...slashing across its ribs... it howls with rage and turns towards the cleric

The four-armed fishman at the top of the stairs has taken 10 points of damage


----------



## Ferrix (May 31, 2004)

*Kitsch filcher rg5 (hp20/27, ac21, x-bow +11 (1d8) [+1 PB] [+3d6 SA])*

Kitsch levels off his crossbow against one of the creatures climbing the barricade and lets his bolt fly, attempting to remain quiet and hide once again after.

Hide +16, Move Silently +12


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard: 11 HP, AC 17*

"Thanks, Fentrith," Torren says.  "Let's see if I can return the favor."

Stepping to his left, Torren takes a careful poke at Fentrith's opponent.

[OOC: I'm a little fuzzy on positions, but I want to use a 5' step to flank so I can get Sneak Attack.  I am using combat expertise for a -2 to attack and +2 AC (total AC 19: 13 + 4 Mage Armor + 2 Combat Expertise).  Rapier attack +6 (+6 normally, +2 for flanking, -2 for Combat Expertise use).]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 2, 2004)

[occ]In order for Torren to get to within flanking of the creature he needs to move 15ft, so he will have to try a Tumble check to get under it arms…[/occ]

*Round 9

Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures group #2 – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group #1 (not many left) – 14
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
Torren - 9 (only a partial action this round)
Fentrith – 8


---

Black Jack melts back into the shadows…
Hide check 11 +5 +10 =26
…disappearing almost from everyone’s sight.

Villard advances and tumbles to the flank of the four-arm creature menacing Fentrith…
Tumble check roll 5 +11 -2 for startled =14
…but can’t quite make it in when one of the creature’s arms lashes out at him…
Attack roll total 24! A hit; damage total is 8 points of damage
…and catches him on the right shoulder almost knocking him down… but he does not fall and still makes it in to attack the creatures flank…
Attack roll 11 +8 +2 (flanking) -2 (startled) = 19 a hit; damage is 1d6 +2 +2d6 = 3 +2 +1 +4 =10 points of damage
…slashing into the creature’s side. It howls with pain, ready to lash out at its attackers…

…when Zoraster tries to tumble to within reach of this new creature…
Tumble check roll 18 +14 =32, makes it JUST BARELY 
…easily making it under the creatures flailing arms and stabs the creatures left leg…
Attack roll 15 +11 +2 (flanking) -4 (fighting defensively) =24 a hit; damage is 1d4 +4 = 3+4 =7 points of damage
…and giving the creature a nasty gash.

The four-armed fishman, attacked from multiple targets roars in rages (random who it attacks as you all hit it) and focuses its furry at the Fentrith, unleashes craws and a massive bite…
Attack roll 1st claw 20 a hit; 2nd claw 16 a miss; 3rd claw 10 a miss; 4th claw 26 a hit; Bite 22 a hit; damage totals are 1st claw 7 points of damage; 4th claw 8 points of damage; bite 9 points of damage; total damage is 24 points!
…almost mauling the cleric with these attacks!
The creatures on the barricade moves the rest of the way over…
Climb total 15, makes it
…and moves over to Torren. It can’t attack this round, but hisses at the wayward wizard, smelling the blood and thinking he should be an easy target.
The 3 creatures on the stairwell start climbing over the upper barricade…
Climb totals 10, 15 and natural 20!
…one of them easily scales the barricade and also advances onto Torren hissing with pleasure. The other two are almost over but still climbing the upper barricade.  
The two creatures at the lower barricade try and finish their climb…
climb check total 8 and 11
…one makes it over and onto the stairwell, while the other gets tied up a bit and is still on the barricade.
The four-armed creature that fell last time AGAIN tries to double move over the lower barricade…
Climb check total 19 total
…and this time makes it with ease. It is now on the stairwell moving up toward the upper barricade.
The other creature that fell and two other creatures start climbing the lower barricade…
Climb totals 18, 8, and 12
…two of them are somewhat successful and make it half-way over the barricade, while one can’t seem to get its footing and is still on the ground floor. 
The javelin wielders hiss and try and move to better positions to attack the party; but with everyone in melee they do not throw or attack yet. The last two trident wielders are still on the ground floor waiting their turn to climb… 

One of the two speargun wielders re-Readies an action to fire at Kitsch if he moves out of cover… and one of them shots at him, even though he has double cover when the filcher fires…
Attack roll total 8 hmm
…but the bolt does not even come close to the beam he is using as cover. 

Kitsch fires at one of the creatures coming over the upper barricade…
Attack roll 4 +11 +1 (point blank shot) =16, hit; damage 1d8 +1 +3d6 =6 +1 +4 +5 + 3 =19 points of damage
…piercing the creature in the neck to the fletching. The creature gurgles a howl of pain and topples off the barricaded on onto the floor below.

One creature that broke out of the webs last round starts climbing the first barricade…
Climb check total 8
…but can’t get good footing. The other one tries to break free of the webbing…
Strength test total 3!
…but it is held fast.

The group within webs hisses and cries and are still under total concealment…

The creature hidden under the stairs moves toward the double swinging doors, and out of the main room…

Torren stabs at one of the creatures in front of him…
Attack roll 10 +6 =16, a hit; damage roll is 1d6 -2 = 3 -2 =1 point
…cutting the creature along the left arm. It hisses at the wizard with a great deal of hate and maybe a little hunger!

Fentrith brings back a follow-up swing with _Cutter_ against the creature that has dealt him so much pain…
Attack roll natural 1!
…but he is still reeling with hurt and can’t connect with the monster!

Actions??? 

Villard has take 20 points damage (has 11 points left) and is "startled" (8th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 31 points of damage, then healed 15, and now has 11 hit points left, and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 2 points of damage (from the last battle not yet healed)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 32 points damage (has 5 points left)

One four-armed fighting the group has taken 27 points of damage. 
The other fishman is at the stairwell between the barricades and unharmed (sorry it was NOT stuck in the webs, it made its Reflex save last round; not sure what I was thinking there) 
The two-speargun shooters covering Kitsch are unwounded and one has Reading actions.
Six javelin throwers are at the bottom of the stairs are moving around trying to get better shots
Two fishmen have climbed over the upper barricade and are threatening Torren
One fishman is on the upper barricade, the other one is dead
One fishman is on the stairwell moving up to the upper barricade, Two are on the lower barricade and two are trying to start while the other two are waiting their turn to start to climb
One fishman is stuck on the webs for all to see
The one fishman that cast spells ran out the double swinging doors
The group by the south door is hidden in the webs, and continues to be angry


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard: 11 HP, AC 17*

[OOC: Desperation time.]

Torren shouts, "Someone fire the web!  Fry the ones still caught!"

Waving his sword about defensively, Torren leaps among the weaving combatants until he reaches Zoroaster.  "Hold still," he says.  He draws a bit of glowing stuff from his pouch and smears it across the Halfling's chest mumbling arcane words.

[OOC: Just a _Light_ spell.  I saw the funky flaring from the armor earlier and I'm taking a shot here!  
I assume I'll have to Tumble to do this without provoking AoO (Tumble +7).  

Since I'm not taking an attack action I don't think I can use Combat Expertise, but I will cast defensively (Concentration +7) and do anything else I can to defend myself.]


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 2, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Meatshield  HP 40/42*

Despite a strong temptation to cross the room along the rafters and follow the spellcaster, Zoraster will stay with the rest of the party and continue turning fish into shish kebabs.  He takes one last poke at the big one, then tumbles over to Torren.  "I'll hold these off."

[OOC: Zoraster will take one last swing at the 4-armed fish, then tumble over to to where Torren and the the 2 new arrivals are.  He's shooting for a position where Torren can get behind him, and he can get AoOs on any fish that try to follow.  

speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 3, 2004)

"Ow! For the love of Harrimast, that hurt!" Fentrith cries as he backpedals away from the creature, praying desperately that the thing wouldn't follow.

_Fentrith will take a Withdraw action, double-moving away from the mean fish and not taking any Attacks of Opportunity. He will move as far away as possible._


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

*Black Jack uninjured*

Jack attack one of the fishmen attacking Torren.

Attack +10 1-8+2+2d6 sneak attack.

balance: +12


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

Villard will go full attack on the creature with his rapier and dagger 

mw rapier +6 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA
mw dagger +6 1-4+1 +2d6 w/ SA

hoping that these two attacks combined with the one from Zoraster will be enough to kill the darn thing


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard*

[OOC: Re-post of my action since Zoroaster came to me!]

Torren shouts, "Someone fire the web! Fry the ones still caught!"

As Zoroaster lands next to him, Torren tells the halfling, "Hold still."  He draws a bit of glowing stuff from his pouch and smears it across the Halfling's chest mumbling arcane words.

[OOC: Just a _Light_ spell. I saw the funky flaring from the armor earlier and I'm taking a shot here!  

Since I'm not taking an attack action I don't think I can use Combat Expertise, but I will cast defensively (Concentration +7) and do anything else I can to defend myself.]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 3, 2004)

*Kitsch Filcher rg5 (hp20/27, ac21, alchemist's fire +10 (1d6) [+1 PB] [+3d6 SA])*

Hearing Torren's call to fire, and ever the eager to answer, Kitsch ruffles out a vial of alchemist's fire and lobs it down onto a creature entangled in the webs, hoping to set the whole thing ablaze.

ooc hope everyone has a quick way out before the entire building comes down in flames[/ooc]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

[occ]Again VERY sorry for the slow reply from me... busy, busy at work and at home [/occ]

*Round 10

Inside the Hermitage*
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoraster – 17
Creatures group #2 – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group #1 (not many left) – 14
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
Torren - 9 (only a partial action this round)
Fentrith – 8


---

Black Jack fires at one of the two fishmen attacking Torren…
Attack roll 17 +10 -4 firing into melee = 24 a hit; Damage is 1d8 +2 +2d6 =2 +2 +5 +5 =14 points of damage
…catching one of the creatures full in the chest. It gages and falls backwards to slowly drown in it own blood. 

Villard takes a double stab at the big creature in front of him…
(still getting flanking bonus until the other two leave this round SOOOO) Attack roll with first attack roll with rapier 13 +6 -2 (startled) +2 flank =19 a hit; damage is 1d6 +2 +2d6 = 3 +2 +1 +2 =8 points of damage; second attack with dagger roll 18 +6 -2 +2 =24 a hit; damage is 1d4 +1 +2d6 = 4 +1 +1 +6 =12 points a damage
…sticking the thing both times whiles it attention is on 3 opponents. The first slashing it across the knee, which causes it to lean down a bit, such that Villard can stick it in the throat with the dagger. The creature howls and falls to the ground. 

Zoroaster tries to tumbles between Torren and the one fishman left in front of him…
From now on everyone ‘moving’ up here needs a balance check also) Balance check first 15 +11 =26, easy; Tumble check (under/through threatened area) roll 17 +14 =31, easy
…easily making it. He stabs the creature in front of him…
Attack roll 17 +11 -4 fighting defensively =24 a hit; damage is 1d4 +4 =8!
…stabbing the creature in the left leg. It howls in pain and froths at the mouth to cut the little swashbuckler down! 

The four-armed fishman at the top of the barricade is DEAD!
The creatures next to Torren (that is alive) now attacks Zoroaster with a frenzy of claws and teeth!…
Attack roll total for bite 25! For the first claw 24 (ah I am assuming that you are applying your Dodge to the creature you tumble in front of…in which case) curses so close! miss; second claw 19 a miss; Damage from the bite is 9 points of damage (maxed the roll!)
…and while the swashbuckler is almost impossible to hit, the enraged creature is able to bite him with a nasty gash on his left arm…
The last two creatures on the upper barricade easily climb over the barricade, one advances on Torren the other on Villard (can’t attack this round but can threaten) moving over the blood and gore without problems…
Climb checks totals 18 and 11; Balance checks 14 and 14
One creature on the stairwell starts climbing over the upper barricade…
Climb check total 12
…and is almost over it but still moving up.
The one creature remaining on the lower barricade tries to climbs over…
Climb check total 11
…and makes it. It starts up the stairwell…
The four-armed creature at the upper barricade howl with glee and tries to double move over the barricade…
Climb check total 9!! Misses it
…but in its excitement at the smell of blood it trips up and is still at the upper barricade!
Two more creatures on the lower-barricade continue to climb…
16 and 15
…making it over they move towards the lower barricade on the stairwell. The 3rd that failed last round tries to make it over again…
Climb check natural 1; Reflex save against the webs 20, makes it
…and again fails, this time miserably and almost gets stuck in the web, but it is able to avoid that fate with some fast foot work.
The last two trident wielders start up over the lower barricade…
Climb check total 16 and 20
…and easily make it up over most of the barricade.
The javelin throwers Ready and action for anyone that presents a good target for them…

The two speargun wielders re-Readies an action to fire at Kitsch…

Kitsch digs out a flask of Alchemist’s Fire, and prepares it (assuming it would take a full round action to get it out of your pack) 

One creature that broke out of the webs hisses with rage and tries to ‘double-move’ climb over the lower barricade…
(-5 to check but still) Climb check total 14
…and this time makes it over the barricade and part way up the stairs towards the upper barricade. The one stuck in the webs is still struggling to escape…
Strength test total 11
…but cannot seem to find relief!

The group within webs hisses and cries and are still under total concealment…

Torren, tries to nimbly cast a spell on Zoroaster…
Concentration check to cast defensively, roll 9 +7 =16, makes it
…and creates a shining light onto the swashbuckler’s mail shirt!

Fentrith steps back out of the range of all the creatures, trying not to slip too much on all the blood and gore…
Balance check 7 +3 =10, just making it
…and while it is not the most graceful of retreat he keeps his footing…

Actions??? 

Villard has take 20 points damage (has 11 points left) and is "startled" (8th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 31 points of damage, then healed 15, and now has 11 hit points left, and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoraster has taken 11 points of damage (now has 33 points)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 32 points damage (has 5 points left)

One four-armed fighting the group is dead. 
The other four-armed creature is trying to get over the upper barricade but is to excite to climb affectively.  
One normal fishman is over the barricade, next to Zoroaster and Torren and his take 8 points of damage and is frenzied 
There is another fishman near Villard and one next to Torren
The two-speargun shooters covering Kitsch are unwounded and one has Reading actions.
Six javelin throwers are at the bottom are reading to attack anyone in the open
There are 3 fishman on the stairwell between the barricades
There are 2 fishman on the lower barricades climbing over
There are 1 fishman on the floor still trying to climb over
There is 1 fishman out in the open stuck in the webs and at least 3 others under cover hissing stuck in the webs


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

*Villard Ranger/Rogue*

Villard, all pumped from his last kill, will tumble his way from the incoming fishmen and position himself to flank the fishman attacking the wizard.

Tumble 11
mw rapier +8 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2004)

*Black Jack uninjured*

Black Jack steps back into the shadows.

OOC: Take 10 on balance and Hide checks.

Balance 22 Hide 25


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

OCC Rangerjohn 15 in hide? You don't need to take 10 on balance with 12 you have an automatic success and I am not sure you are allowed to take 10 to hide in this situation. Sorry Karl could not stop myself


----------



## JimAde (Jun 8, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard: 11 HP*

Cursing the failure of his "brilliant" idea, Torren skewers the injured fishman before him.

[OOC: Attack the injured, frenzied fishman.

Rapier +6, -2 for Combat Expertise = +4
AC 13 +4 for Mage Armor, +2 for Combat Expertise = 19

By the way, am I really still only getting partial actions?

]


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 8, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler HP 31/42*

Zoraster will try to finish off the fishman he wounded.

[OOC: Karl, I think you gave Zoraster 2 bonus HPs.  

speed 25'
tumble +14
AC 24, 25 vs whichever one he attacks
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OCC Rangerjohn 15 in hide? You don't need to take 10 on balance with 12 you have an automatic success and I am not sure you are allowed to take 10 to hide in this situation. Sorry Karl could not stop myself




DEX +5 +10 unknown. (presumably, an enhancement of my gloves.)


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 8, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> DEX +5 +10 unknown. (presumably, an enhancement of my gloves.)



OCC: I want gloves like that too


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OCC: I want gloves like that too




 well if you have not noticed you all have been having weird things happening with some 'items'  

Anyway round 11 in just a bit (ok next part will NOT be this long of combat I hope...)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

*Updated Round 10*
Kitsch grabs up his flask of Alchemist Fire, and creeps to the edge of the walkway to flicks it down at the one fishman stuck in the webs…
Hide check 1 (YIKES) +16 =17, spot for first speargunner 2, second one 19, sees him…
…and one of them sees him and gets off a shot before filcher can dodge back to cover…
Attack total of fishman 11, miss…
Attack roll of Kitsch 9 +11 =20, a hit. Damage of fire on fishman this round 4, he is farther then 30ft also
…but the bolt still misses him. Kitsch’s throw is true though and the vial of fire burst open onto the creature, engulfing it in fire as it screams in pain. The fire spreads about 5ft out from the creature, and those at the ground also scream and pull back in fear! 


*Round 11

Inside the Hermitage
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoroaster – 17
Creatures group #2 – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group #1 (not many left) – 14
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
Torren - 9 (only a partial action this round)
Fentrith – 8


---

Black Jack slips back into the shadows…
(occ – can’t take 10 on these rolls, at least not the Hide check)Hide check 11 +5 +10 =26
…easily slipping out of sight of the fishman.

Villard tries to quickly tumble away from the fishman near him, without tripping on the blood and bodies all over the balcony…
Tumble check 13 +11 =24, good enough ; Balance check 2 +9 =11, just barely good enough
…and while he slips a bit he makes it to the frenzied creature and stabs it in the back with his rapier…
Attack roll 7 +8 -2 (startle) +2 (flank) =15 a hit; damage is 1d6 +1 +2d6 = 3 +1 +2 +2 =8 points of damage
…punching through a lung and causing the creature to wheeze in pain and fall to the ground dead!

Zoroaster faces the unwounded fishman and stabs at it…
Attack roll 7 +11 -4 (attacking defensively) =14, a MISS!!!
…but his blade is defected by the creatures hide. Also there is a strange flash that seems to hit the creature straight in its eyes…
Reflex save total 12, misses it!
…and the creature howls in rage as it is blinded by the glare [occ]of course it worked BUT it happens on Zoroaster’s action[/occ] 

The creature responses by lashing out blindly to the Halfling attack with claw and teeth…
Attack roll totals with the first claw 9, second claw 15, and the bite 24! Oh well only one was close…
…but it can not connect with the nibble and mobile Halfling!
The creature that Villard tumbled around does not seem happy that he left and advances at him…
Balance total 16
Attack roll with his bite, total 11, miss!
One creature on the upper barricade moves the rest of the way over and heads toward Zoroaster…
Balance total 9, missed it, but not my much
…and trips up a bit (it makes it over to Zoroaster without falling BUT it can’t attack this round because of that)
One creature on the stairs tries to climb over the upper barricade…
Climb total 14, makes it… 
…and make it halfway across the barricade. 
The four-armed creature howls over the sounds of the spreading fire below and tries to double climb over the upper barricade…
Climb check 25! Easily. Balance checks total 17, makes that also
…and this time is makes it without problems. It heads straight for the group of Villard, Torren and Zoroaster.  
The other two fishman on the stairwell head for the upper barricade and in a panic and rage with the fire behind them, try and double move over it as fast as possible…
Climb checks for the first one 12, makes it; the second one 15 easily makes it. Balance checks for the first one 19, makes it, the second one 3 misses it
…both making it. The first one has no problems with the bodies and blood and heads toward Kitsch, upset about him starting the fire (can’t attack this round), while the second one was also heading that way it trips over one of the bodies and falls to the ground.
The one creature near the now burning webs tries to dodge out of the way…
Reflex save is 15, makes it. Fear check 8, misses it
…and while it avoids the flames it flees away from the stairwell and the fire!
The two trident wielders on the lower barricade try to get away from the fire…
Climb check totals 12 and 19
…and make it over, heading up the stairs to the upper barricade.
The javelin throwers hiss and roar at the spreading flames and pull back away from the stairwell. 

The speargun wielders, moves back away from fire. 

Kitsch (has one fishman on him, with another trying to get back up to attack him also, action?)… the fire spreads five feet closer and out…

One more creature on the stairwell tries to move over the upper barricade…
Climb check 11, makes it
…and gets halfway over.
The other one at the bottom of the stairs is now burning but at least is no longer stuck by the webs. It flees toward the swinging doors and the cooling sea…
Damage this round 6

The group within webs are now hisses in fear as the fire spreads towards them… 

Torren stabs at the blinded creature…
Attack roll natural 20!, follow up 10 +6 + for blinded, confirmed critical! Damage is 2d6 -4 +1d6 (cause it is blind, surprise strike)= 6 +3 -4 +3 = 8 points of damage.
…stabbing it a good blow but failing to drop it.

Fentrith action? 

Actions in Round 11 for Kitsch and Fentrith??? Action for everyone in Round 12? We are getting close!!!  

Villard has take 20 points damage (has 11 points left) and is "startled" (9th round)
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 17 points of damage (now has 11 hit points left) and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoroaster has taken 11 points of damage (now has 33 points)
Kitsch has taken 7 points of damage (has 20 points left)
Fentrith has taken 32 points damage (has 5 points left)

One four-armed creature is within its reach of Zoroaster, Villard and Torren
The blinded fishman has taken 8 points of damage. 
There is another one coming after Zoroaster
The frenzied one is dead (by Villard)
There is another fishman flanking Villard
There is one fishman next to Kitsch, and another trying to get to him. 
The two speargun shooters are moving away from the fire. 
The six javelin throwers are moving away from the fire at 
There are 2 fishman on the stairwell between the barricades 
There are 1 fishman on the floor running from the fire
There is one fishman on fire running away, there are also 3 others still stuck as the fire comes at them.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 11, 2004)

*Black Jack uninjured*

Black Jack attacks the 4 armed brute.

OOC: Attack +10 1-8+2+2d6 sneak attack.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 11, 2004)

*Villard human ranger/rogue*

Villlard will uses his rapier to finish off the fishmen flanking him. If this first blow is enough to kill it he will then uses his dagger on the other four armed creature otherwise he will uses his dagger to finish off the fishmen.

Villard is really getting pumped by all his success, but keep it to himself and do not start to rejoice before they are all down.

OCC hopefully Zoroaster or Torren will flank the 4-armed creature.
mw rapier +6 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA
mw dagger +6 1-4+1 +2d6 w/ SA


----------



## JimAde (Jun 11, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard: 11 HP, AC 19*

Torren screams "Die, already you blind guppy!" as he tries to finish off the injured, blinded creature.

[OOC: Rapier +6, -2 for Combat Expertise, +2 for flanking (I think) = +6
AC 13, +4 for Mage Armor, +2 Combat Expertise = 19]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2004)

*Kitsch filcher rg5 (hp20/27, ac21, +3 rapier (1d4) [+3d6 SA])*

How close is the fishman who tripped to Kitsch?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 12, 2004)

[occ]the one that was coming at Kitsch and tripped? I would say 5 or so feet[/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 12, 2004)

*Kitsch rg5 (hp20/27, ac21, +3 rapier (1d4) [+3d6 SA])*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]the one that was coming at Kitsch and tripped? I would say 5 or so feet[/occ]




Good, Kitsch takes a five foot step and attempts to skewer the fallen beast with his rapier hoping to end it's life while it's down rather than fight two later on.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2004)

Fentrith curses and uses his healing wand to help cure his wounds and stop the massive bloodflow.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 15, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler HP: 31/42*

Zoraster will ignore the smaller fish and go after the 4-armed one.  

[OOC: Tumble (accelerated if needed) to flank with Villiard, and stab away.

Karl, I think you gave Zoraster 2 bonus HPs. 

speed 25'
tumble +14, Balance +11
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 16, 2004)

*Updated Round 11*

Kitsch stabs the creature on the ground…
Attack roll 16 +3 =19 a hit; damage is 1d4 +3d6 = 4 +2 +1 +4 = 11 points of damage. 
…which howls and froths at the mouth in a frenzy. It is bleeding badly BUT is still alive!

Fentrith pulls out his healing wand and touches himself with it…
Heals 1d8+1 = 3 +1 =4 hit points back
…and feels moderately better


*Round 12*
Inside the Hermitage
Black Jack and Villard – 22
Zoroaster – 17
Creatures group #2 – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group #1 (not many left) – 14
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
Torren - 9 (only a partial action this round)
Fentrith – 8


---

Black Jack fires into the side of the big 4-armed creature…
Attack roll 14 +10 =24, a hit; damage is 1d8 +2 +2d6 = 1 +2 +6 +3 = 12points of damage
…stabbing deep into the creatures flesh and causes it to howl in pain.

Villard stabs the fishman on him with his rapier…
(note this creature is next to you and the 4-armed creature, Zoroaster and Torren are not within threat range of it so you can’t sneak attack it) Attack roll 3 +6 -2 (startled) =7, miss
…but misses the fast moving creature. He follows up quickly with a quick stab with this dagger…
Attack roll natural 20! Follow up 11 +6 -2 (startle) =15, JUST barely! Damage is 2d4 +2 = 3 +2 +2 =7 points of damage
…and stabs it across the creature’s chest, drawing a bloody line across it as it screams in pain and rage, but does not drop.

Zoroaster tumbles into the threat range of the large 4-armoed creature (ignoring the blind one, who can’t threaten now) over the bloody floor…
Balance check 10 +11 =21, easy; Tumble check 12 +14 =26, easy
…and stabs it with his rapier…
Attack roll 14 +11 -4 (defensive) =21, a hit; Damage is 1d4+4 = 2 +4 =6 points of damage
…and scores a nasty cut on the creature’s stomach.  

The blind fishman tries to hear someone near by that it can attack (Torren is the only one)
Listen roll total is natural 20! So it does
…and stashes at him with it clawed hands and bite him with its shark like teeth!
Attack roll with the first claw is 19 (50/50 chance to miss – hit!) with its second claw is natural 1! This mess it up enough that it does not even get a bite chance, damage total for the claw it 7 points! Torren now has 4 hit points remaining 
The creature that Villard wounded attacks back, frothing at the mouth and howling with rage…
Attack roll for first claw is 19, hit! With the second claw 14, miss; with the bite attack 16 a hit! Damage roll from the claw causes 4 points of damage, the bite does 9! points of damage. Villard takes 13 points of damage is knocked to -2 hit points!!
…clawing him across this stomach and taking a terrible bite into his shoulder. The damage is too much and Villard collapses onto the ground!  
The creature that Zoroaster tumbled away from advances at him…
Balance check, 11
…and tries to bite him in his flank!
Attack roll total 13 with flanking bonus, miss
…but can’t even come close to the swashbuckler.
One fishman on the upper barricade tries to finish his climb over…
Climb check total 16, makes it
…making it and starts moving towards Kitsch…
Balance check 19
…making it over, ready to attack next round.
The four-armed fishman frenzies and unleashes onto the little swashbuckler that dared attack it!
Attack roll totals, first claw 14, second claw 15, third claw 24, fourth claw natural 20! Follow-up natural 1! No crit but a hit; Bite attack 18. Hitting him with one of his claws; Damage is 7 points of damage. Zoroaster has now taken 18 points of damage and is down to 24 hit points 
The creature next to Kitsch attacks with claws and teeth…
Attack roll 15, miss, second claw 21 a hit; bite attack total 16 miss. Damage from the claw is 3 points of damage. Kitsch has taken 10 points of damage is down to 17 hit points
…catching the small filcher on the arm for a painful cut.
The one that he stabbed last round stands up as fast as it can…
Balance check 6, not that great
…and while it is able to get to its feet it can’t attack this round (full round action to stand)
The panic creature running from the fire, continues running, out the double doors screaming the whole way!
The two trident wielder start climbing the upper barricade this round…
Climb test 8 and 6
…but they don’t make any headway (but don’t fail by enough to fall)
The javelin throwers hiss and spit and…
general moral/free test is 15
…they move away from the spreading flames and start looking for targets.

The speargun wielders…
general moral/free test is 5
… have had enough of this and flee out the double swinging doors!

Kitsch stabs the wounded creature again (assume this is what you want to do)…
Attack roll natural 20! Follow up 18 +3 =21 a crit; Damage is 2d4 = 2 +2 =4 points of damage, which is enough!
…stabbing the creature in the neck! It screams and gurgles up blood, falling back onto the barricade to die. The fire burns back another 5 feet 
Magnitude (1d10) of how bad the fire is spreading in the Hermitage is 4
…catching some of the balcony and side walls on fire. The fire creeps closer to the creatures still stuck in the web, but it is not there yet!

The one last creature trying to climb over the upper barricade, tries again…
Climb check 16, makes it halfway
…and makes it part way over.
The burning one is out of sight, but its pitiful screams can still be heard.

The group within webs are now hisses in fear as the fire spreads towards them… 

Torren stabs the blinded one again (assuming you don’t want to try and to tumble through the threat-range of the big creature and ignore this one)…
Attack roll 11 +6 -2 (expertise) =14 is a hit (as it is blind AND frenzied); Damage roll is 1d6 -2 +1d6 = 2 -2 +6 =6 points of damage.
…stabbing the creature in the right eye all the way to the brain. The creature howls one last time and drops like a rock onto the bloody floor.

Fentrith action? 

Actions in Round 13!

Villard has take 33 points damage, and has falling to the ground bleeding!
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 24 points of damage (now has 4 hit points left) and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoroaster has taken 18 points of damage (now has 24 points left _you are correct about the HP, sorry_)
Kitsch has taken 10 points of damage (has 17 points left)
Fentrith has taken 28 points damage (has 9 points left)

One four-armed creature is within its reach of Zoroaster, Villard and Torren, and has taken 18 points of damage
The blinded fishman is dead 
There is one attacking Zoroaster
There is another fishman standing over the fallen Villard, has taken 7 points of damage and is frenzied
There is one fishman next to Kitsch, and another trying to get to him. 
The one that tripped last round is dead.
The two speargun shooters are fleeing the building (and the fire) 
The six javelin throwers are moving away from the fire, looking for targets  
There are 3 fishman on the upper barricade climbing over  
There are 1 fishman on the floor who fled outside
There is one fishman on fire running away, there are also 3 others still stuck as the fire comes at them.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 17, 2004)

Villard tries to stabilize


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2004)

Black Jack tumbles to be between the fishman and Villard, and attacks defensively , with his shortsword.

OOC: Tumble +12 Balance +12
Attack +10 -2 fighting defensively.  AC 21/22 vs beserker. 1-6+2 dmg.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 17, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler  HP 24/42*

Zoraster will tumble around the 4-armed fish to prevent the smaller one from flanking him, then stab at it again.

[OOC:
speed 25'
tumble +14, Balance +11
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]
Edit: If Black Jack moves into a flanking position, Zoraster will attack before moving.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 17, 2004)

*Kitsch filcher rg5 (hp 17/27, ac21, +3 rapier (1d4) [+3d6 SA])*









*OOC:*


standing up from prone provokes an attack of opportunity, would we just figure that the attack i made was the attack of opportunity?  Kitsch would then have feinted this round to catch the other one without their dex bonus in the following round, Bluff +8.  Would you allow fighting defensively with a feint?  He'd do that increasing his AC to 24 if he could.

only thing this changes is it adds the feint to this round and shifts the finishing blow to an attack of opportunity allowing him to focus on the other one immediately


----------



## JimAde (Jun 17, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard: 4 HP, AC 19*

Torren dances through the crowd, trying to interpose himself between the fallen Villard and any foes. "Fentrith!" he calls, "can you help him?"  He carefully strikes at the nearest fish-man.

[Tumble +7, using Combat Expertise and trying to pick a target that I will get a flanking bonus and sneak attack on.  If I can do that, my rapier attack is at +6.  If not, it's a +4]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> standing up from prone provokes an attack of opportunity, would we just figure that the attack i made was the attack of opportunity?  Kitsch would then have feinted this round to catch the other one without their dex bonus in the following round, Bluff +8.  Would you allow fighting defensively with a feint?  He'd do that increasing his AC to 24 if he could.
> ...




[occ]Yes, I forgot that you draw of an AOO for standing, so I will update that part...but as for using Bluff/Fient is a full round action without the feat, so it is up to you which you want to do BUT yes I would allow you to use it to increase your AC next round if you want. Again they did reacted before you though so you, so it would not make anyone miss you this round. So UPDATE Round 12, you finished off the one with your AOO, you have an action left...[/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Yes, I forgot that you draw of an AOO for standing, so I will update that part...but as for using Bluff/Fient is a full round action without the feat, so it is up to you which you want to do BUT yes I would allow you to use it to increase your AC next round if you want. Again they did reacted before you though so you, so it would not make anyone miss you this round. So UPDATE Round 12, you finished off the one with your AOO, you have an action left...[/occ]












*OOC:*


fighting defensively +3 ac (but that's 3 points harder to hit cause it goes before me next round), bluff check to feint +8 the one standing (it's actually a standard action without Improved Feint, not a full round action)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> fighting defensively +3 ac (but that's 3 points harder to hit cause it goes before me next round), bluff check to feint +8 the one standing (it's actually a standard action without Improved Feint, not a full round action)




[occ]Right re-read that, sorry...standard action without the Feat, move action with the Feat... ok I will give you that for the round... will wait just a little bit longer to see what Hammerhead will do before posting new round (just want to be sure and not act for his character and all)[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2004)

*Updated Round 12*
Inside the Hermitage

Kitsch stabs standing creature as AoO

On Kitsch’s round, he tries to Feint the two creatures on him to catch it Flat-Footed next round (NOTE yes I will let you fight Defensively while Feinting, but I think it is fair to give you a ‘minus’ to your bluff check? Thoughts? Seems fair? *IN* this case it does not make cause)…
Bluff check 8 +8 -4 fighting defensively =12; Creatures’ Sense Motive Check totals natural 1! Next round, creature will be flat-footed)
… and the creature seems totally oblivious to what the little creature is doing!!!

Fentrith (acting for you hope you don’t mind Hammerhead. If you do I will edit) tries to tumble up behind the creature to touch Villard with his Healing Wand…
Balance check to move over the bloody ground, 8 +3 =11, just makes it; Tumble check 14 +5 =19, make it; Touching Villard with the Wand, he is healed 1d8+1 = 1+1 (d’oh) =2 points. Villard is now at ZERO hit points and prone on the ground

---

*Round 13*
Black Jack – 22
Zoroaster – 17
Creatures group #2 – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group #1 (not many left) – 14
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
Torren – 9 
Fentrith – 8

Re-rolling Villard’s initiative… he is Staggered and can only take a Partial Action at -2 this round. Roll is 8 +3 =11
---

Black Jack tries to roll out between the berserk fishman and Villard…
Balance check 6 +12 =18, makes it; Tumble check 16 +12 =28, makes that also…
…and interposes himself in front of the mad creature that hisses at him in anger. He stabs at it with his shortsword…
Attack roll 19 +10 -4 (fighting defensively) =25 a hit and Threat, follow-up is 16 +10 -4 =22 CRIT! Damage is 2d6+4 =4 +4 +4 =12 points of damage!
…stabbing it in the neck! The creature hisses in pain and drops to the bloody floor with a heavy thump and does not stand again.

Zoroaster again tries to tumbles around the big creature to get behind it and away from the smaller fishman attacking him…
Balance check 12 +11 =23, makes that; Tumble check 19 +14 =33, makes that also
…easily avoiding the creature’s claws. He stabs the creature (Black Jack is not threatening the big creature so no flank sorry) in the side…
Attack roll 13 +11 -4 (defensive) = 20 a hit; Damage is 1d4 +4 = 1 +4 =5 points of damage

The creature that Zoroaster again tumbled away from screams in rage and advances at him…
Balance check total 19, makes it
…making it and tries to bite him again! 
Attack roll 21 total, miss!
One fishman unleashes its attacks against Kitsch…
Attack roll with first claw 9, second claw natural 1, bite attack 20, miss!
… but he is to fast for the creature and it fails to hit. The second one on him also frenzy with claws and teeth…
Attack roll total for the first claw 12, second claw 13, and finally the bite 21, arg miss!!!
…and again Kitsch avoids their mad attacks!!
The four-armed fishman frenzies, turns toward the little swashbuckler…
Balance 17 
…and attacks with all its arms and bite fang filled mouth!
Attack roll total with the first claw 27 a hit! Second claw 20 miss; third claw 13 miss; fourth claw 25 a hit! Bite attack 17 a miss. Zoroaster takes 7 points of damage from the first claw attack and 7 points of damage from the second claw that hit for a total of 14 points of damage. Zoroaster has taken 32 points of damage and has 10 points left! 
The two trident wielders on the upper barricade try to climb over…
Climb check totals 21 and 21!!
…and they make it VERY easily over. They will move towards targets next round.
The Javelin throwers hiss and growl in anger but do not move back towards the barricade as they are watching the fire spreading.

Kitsch stabs at the one that he Feinted last round…
Attack roll 12 +3 =15 a hit; Damage is 1d4 +3d6 = 1 +3 + 6 + 3 = 13 points of damage
…and catching it flat-footed he stabs in deep into it chest. The creature hisses and moans and falls to the floor with a heavy and wet smack. 

The fire burns back another 5 feet 
Magnitude (1d10) of how bad the fire is spreading in the Hermitage is 9
…catching more of the balcony and side walls on fire, now starting to burn a bit more quickly and brightly! The fire creeps closer to the creatures still stuck in the web, and starts burning them this round…
Damage for the first creature 4, and the second creature 3
…they howl in pain and fear. 

One last creature continues climbing over the upper barricade…
Climb 11, makes it
…and makes it the rest of the way over. It moves towards Black Jack and the downed Villard…
Balance check, 6
…but it slips on the blood and gore and falls down.

Two of the creatures that were trapped in the webs now are free and flee in terror away from the flames (as the burn a bit also)

Torren tries to tumble up behind the 4-armed creature attacking Zoroaster…
Balance 10 +7 =17, Tumble check 13 +7 =20
… making it around the blood and gore filled balcony to the creatures flank…
Attack roll 16 +6 =22 a hit; Damage is 1d6 -2 +1d6 = 3 -2 +3 =4 points of damage
…causing it a minor wound on it back leg. It hisses at him a bit but is totally focused on Zoroaster.

Villard, partial action?

Fentrith action? 

Actions in Round 14!

Villard has take 31 points damage, and has falling to the ground bleeding!
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 24 points of damage (now has 4 hit points left) and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoroaster has taken 32 points of damage (now has 10 points left)
Kitsch has taken 10 points of damage (has 17 points left)
Fentrith has taken 28 points damage (has 9 points left)

One four-armed creature is within its reach of Zoroaster and Torren, and has taken 27 points of damage
There is one attacking Zoroaster, who has taken no damage 
The fishman that was attacking Kitsch is dead
There are two fishman near the barricade ready to attack
There is one fishman on the ground near Black Jack and Villard
The six javelin throwers are watching the fire, and looking for targets 
There are two fishman freed from the webs by the fire and fleeing.
There is one other fishman who was in the webs who escaped out of it…


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

Villard quietly thanks the cleric, thinking that he might not be that useless after all. he then takes one of his cure light wound potion.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2004)

*Updated Round 13*

Villard grabs and quickly drinks one of his cure light wounds potions... 
healing 1d8+1 hit points = 3 +1 =4 points
...healing some of the damage and feeling much better


----------



## JimAde (Jun 22, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard: 11 HP, AC 17*

Torren flicks his blade at the four-armed monstrosity's head and shouts "Hey, ugly! Over here. What are you, stupid?"[OOC: Torren will Aid Another to interfere with the creature's attacks on Zoroaster (-2 for the critter). 

Questions/contingencies:

Aid Another is listed as a Special Attack in the SRD. Does that mean it's an attack action? If so, I want to use Combat Expertise to also increase my own AC, making it 19 (and reducing my attack to +4, +2 more for flanking = +6 again).

EDIT: Sorry, technically that doesn't give the critter a -2, it gives Zoroaster a +2 AC.  Same thing, but just in case...
]


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 22, 2004)

Villard will attack the four-armed creature, he will position himself to flank it with zoroaster. Villard will attack defensively

mw rapier +8 (-4 for fighting def) 1-6+1 +2d6 w/ SA


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2004)

Where did the second standing fishman on Kitsch come from?  There was the one that was down that I killed, and the other one which I just stabbed.  Where'd #3 come from that just made the other full attack on me?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2004)

*Black Jack uninjured*

Black Jack attacks the prone fishman at his feet, still fighting defensively.

OOC +10 -4 fighting defensively,  1-6+2.  dodge vs first attack.

If a prone opponent is flat flooted, +10-4+2  1-6+2 +2d6.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 23, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler  HP 10/42*

Zoraster continues stabbing at the 4-armed fish.

[OOC:
speed 25'
tumble +14, Balance +11
AC 24, 25 vs 4-armed fish
rapier +11 -4 fighting defensively = +7, 1d4+4 dmg
]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Where did the second standing fishman on Kitsch come from?  There was the one that was down that I killed, and the other one which I just stabbed.  Where'd #3 come from that just made the other full attack on me?




[occ]Ops sorry I just did not update that "condition list" with that one as Dead (will edit). there are no fishman next to Kitsch this round but there are two fishmen by the upper barricade ready to rush... at someone[/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2004)

*Kitsch filcher rg5 (hp17/27, ac21, +11 x-bow (1d8) [+1 PB] [+3d6 SA])*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Ops sorry I just did not update that "condition list" with that one as Dead (will edit). there are no fishman next to Kitsch this round but there are two fishmen by the upper barricade ready to rush... at someone[/occ]




Hehe... I was scared there for a second... dropping his rapier, he swings his crossbow out and takes a shot at the creature that slipped and fell taking advantage of it's inability to properly defend itself.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

*Round 14*
Inside the Hermitage
Black Jack – 22
Zoroaster – 17
Creatures group #2 – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group #1 (not many left) – 14
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
Villard – 11 
Torren – 9 
Fentrith – 8

---

Black Jack stabs the creature that fell right in front of him…
Attack roll natural 20! Threat, follow-up 19 +10 -4 for fighting defensive, success. Damage is 2d6 +4 +2d6 =1 +3 +4 +2 +3 =13 points of damage!
…stabbing it deeply into the fishman’s neck. It croaks in pain and trashes around a second or two before dying. 

Zoroaster spins, parries, dodges and fakes around the four armed creature and stabs at it again…
Attack roll natural 20 (YIKES I am rolling high all of a sudden)! Threat, follow-up 5 +11 -4 (fighting defensively) =12, nope . Damage is 1d4 +4 = 2 +4 =6 points of damage. It has now taken 33 points of damage but is still standing!
…stabbing it in the chest again.  

The smaller fishman again tries to unleash onto the little swashbuckler…
Attack roll totals, first claw 10, miss, second claw 9 miss, Bite attack 20 miss also!
…but this time, Zoroaster is able to evade the monster. 
The enraged four armed also unleashes a four claw, big bite attack at the Halfling…
Attack roll for the 1st claw is 26 a hit! 2nd claw 19 a miss, 3rd claw 15 a miss, 4th claw 11 a miss, and the bite 13 a miss! Damage from the claw is 10 points of damage!!! Zoroaster is at 0 hit points
…and while most are easily avoided, one big claw clips Zoroaster along his scalp and staggers him back!
The two trident wielders rush forward, one heads for Kitsch the other for Villard (attacking those without opponents this round)…
Balance roll totals 16 and 19
…both making it over the blood and bodies that litter the floor. The stab at the pair with hate in their eyes…
Attack roll against Villard total 13, miss; Attack roll against Kitsch 10 miss!
…but they cannot hit the two with their weapons this time.
The Javelin throwers hiss and growl in anger but do not move back towards the barricade as they are watching the fire spreading.

Kitsch (I will let you modify what you are planning to do OR you could take a 5ft step back and fire your crossbow, you would still need a balance check) 

The fire burns back another 5 feet…
Magnitude (1d10) of how bad the fire is spreading in the Hermitage is 7
…catching more of the balcony and side walls on fire, now starting to burn a bit more quickly and brightly! (NOTE that next round, smoke etc is going to start affecting everyone on the second floor balcony/staircase. The round after it can start affecting those on the ground floor)  

Torren (I will let you modify if you want to also… BUT yes I think that you can “Aid Another” Defensively if you want to… but I don’t think that Zoroaster will be attacking next round, so your aid another may or may not be worth while)

Villard stabs into the four-armed creature while it focuses on Zoroaster (it seems to be licking it lips a bit, maybe assuming that now he is meal worthy)…
Attack roll 4 +8 -4 (defensive) +2 (flank) -2 (startled) = 8 a miss
…but his blade slides off the creatures scaly hide.

Fentrith action? 

Actions in Round 15!

Villard has take 27 points damage and has 4 remaining (and is startled) 
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 24 points of damage (now has 4 hit points left) and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoroaster has taken 42 points of damage, and now has 0 hit points left (can take partial, non-strenuous actions or will go to -1) 
Kitsch has taken 10 points of damage (has 17 points left)
Fentrith has taken 28 points damage (has 9 points left)

One four-armed creature is within its reach of Zoroaster and Torren, and has taken 33 points of damage
There is one attacking Zoroaster, who has taken no damage 
There are two fishman near the barricade charge Villard and Kitsch and are attacking them now 
The six javelin throwers are watching the fire, and looking for targets 

(man not many left, but party is on their last legs…)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 25, 2004)

*Kitsch filcher rg5 (hp17/27, ac21, bluff +8)*

Seeing his target drop, Kitsch will instead hold on to his rapier and move back ten feet (five foot step + five foot move action, don't want him to get a full-attack off on me) and feign fright to fool his opponent into being careless and leaving himself open (feint as his standard action against the creature attacking him, hoping that next round it'll move in again for an attack and he'll catch it off guard with a good thrust from his rapier).









*OOC:*


why would i need a balance check, i'm pretty far from all the massive slaughter, there has only been two that i've dropped here, and they're both in front of me and in the opposite direction from where I'm moving


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 25, 2004)

*Villard ranger/rogue*

Edit : I just notice that Zoroaster was down

Villard will tumble away from the 4 armed creature and run to get his bow back

OCC:Tumble 11


----------



## JimAde (Jun 25, 2004)

*Torren Blackquill Human Wizard: 4 HP, AC 19*

[OOC: Yes, since Zoroaster is down, I'd better just attack.  Still using Combat Expertise.

Rapier +4, +6 if I'm flanking, then next round if the critter is still up, move as necessary to maintain flanking and attack again, still using Combat Expertise.  Oy I'm so dead ]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2004)

Black Jack tumbles in to stab the four armed brute.

Tumble +10
Balance +12
Attack +10 -4 fighting defensively 1-6+2


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 28, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot, Halfling Swashbuckler 0/42 *

Zoraster will cry out as the huge fish mauls him again, then tumble away from his attackers.

[OOC: Tumble away 10' then move 5', to make sure the neither of them can get a full attack.

speed 25'
tumble +14, Balance +11
AC 21, 22 vs 4-armed fish
]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 28, 2004)

*Updated Round 14*

Kitsch (sorry I keep assuming you are closer to all the bodies then you really are; Kitsch does NOT need to make a balance check) hopes back 10 feet along the balcony (getting closer to the fire though) and freights fright against the creature coming at him…
Bluff check 16 +8 =24, Sense Motive 10, misses that, totally buys the whole “I’m scared” look that Kitsch is giving
…the creature is angry that Kitsch is able to move back away from it, but it seems to smile evilly at the look of fear in the little rogues eyes.

Torren gives a laugh and stabs at the creatures flank (yes you get flanking while Zoroaster is still in combat)…
Attack roll 10 +6 -2 (expertise) +2 (flanking) =16 a hit; Damage is 1d6 -2 +1d6 = 2 -2 +5 =5 points of damage. The 4-armed creature has now taken 38 points of damage
…stabbing it for a nasty slash along its upper right thigh. It howls in pain, but seems intend on Zoroaster.

*Round 15*
Inside the Hermitage
Black Jack – 22
Zoroaster – 17
Creatures group #2 – 15 
Kitsch – 14
Creatures group #1 (not many left) – 14
Group from the south door (stuck in the web) – 13
Villard – 11 
Torren – 9 
Fentrith – 8

---

Black Jack tumbles up toward the large four armed monster…
Tumble 19 +10 =29, makes that; Balance going over the bloody stuff 13 +12 =25, easy
…and makes it under the creatures reach. He stabs at it with his bloody short…
Attack roll natural 20! Threat follow up 3 +10 -4 (fighting defensively) +2 (flank) = 11, nope. Damage is 1d6 +2 +2d6 flanking = 4 +2 +2 +4 = 12 points of damage
…stabbing it in the neck as it reaches down to bite Zoroaster. It screams and blood pores out of its mouth and it collapsing onto the balcony floor, death!!!

Zoroaster tumbles back away from the one smaller fishman that is still trying to kill him also…
Tumble check 17 +14 =31, Balance check 10 +11 =21, makes both
…easily making it back out of reach of it, for now! 

The creature tries to follow, enraged that the swashbuckler is out of reach!
Balance check total 13, makes it
…moving over toward the Halfling it tries to bite him again…
Attack roll total for bite 11, miss!
…but in it’s excite to taste some more flesh it misses him.

The two trident wielders attack their targets (the one on Kitsch charges, the one on Villard stabs)…
Attack roll total Kitsch is 24 (26 with Charge) a hit! Damage is 7 points of damage. Kitsch now has 10 hit points left! Attack roll against Villard total is 16, a hit. Damage is 8 points! Villard falls
…and both strike home! Kitsch is bloodied by the weapon, while Villard again falls bleeding to the ground!
As the fire spreads the javelin throwers scream and flee the Hermitage!

Kitsch (assuming you attack the creature who came up to you AND is flat-footed) stabs the startled creature…
Attack roll natural 20! Threat roll 5 +3 =8, nope; Damage is 1d4 +3d6 = 3 +4 +3 +4 = 14 points of damage
…catching the creature right in the neck. IT screams and staggers back, only to falls back over the balcony and onto the floor below to land with a wet thud!

The fire burns back another 5 feet…
Magnitude (1d10) of how bad the fire is spreading in the Hermitage is 9!
…now burning very well, and spreading up into the roof. Those on the balcony start coughing and their eyes start watering…
DC is 14 this round, +1 DC each round after this; Fortitude checks for all, Black Jack 13 +5 =18; Zoroaster natural 20!; Creature chasing Zoroaster, total 8; trident attacker on Villard 23; Kitsch 5 +2 =7; Torren 12 +2 =14; Villard down does not need to make the roll; Fentrith natural 20!
…Kitsch and the creature casing Villard start coughing much heavier then the rest (both lose their actions next round do to coughing!) 

Torren (assuming he goes after the creature that is coughing and was about ready to attack Zoroaster)
Attack roll natural 20! Threat follow-up 9 +6 -2 (expertise) +2 flanking = 15, confirmed! Damage is 2d6 -4 +1d6 = 5 +2 -4 + 4 = 7points of damage
…catching the creature with a good stab into its back. The wound bleeds a great deal but the creature remains standing!

Villard is on the ground (next round to see if you stabilize)

Fentrith tries to cut down the creature standing over Villard…
Attack roll 17 +6 =23; Threat follow-up 13 +6 =19, confirmed! Damage is 2d10 +6 = 9 +6 +6 =21 points of damage
…cutting the creatures head clean off with _Cutter_. Its headless body seems confused for a second before falling onto Villard


Villard has take 34 points damage and is at -3 hit points (could be bleeding) 
Black Jack has taken no damage
Torren has taken 24 points of damage (now has 4 hit points left) and is ‘weakened’ 
Zoroaster has taken 42 points of damage, and now has 0 hit points left (can take partial, non-strenuous actions or will go to -1) 
Kitsch has taken 17 points of damage (has 10 points left) and is coughing next round
Fentrith has taken 28 points damage (has 9 points left)

One four-armed creature is dead
The fishman attacking Zoroaster has taken 7 points of damage and is coughing next round
The fishman on Villard is dead, the fishman on Kitsch is dead!
The six javelin throwers flee the building and the fire!

ONLY one fishman left!! I am going to assume that Black Jack gets a chance to stab it next round before it can try and recover from the smoke, and as this would get you out of combat…

*Start of Round 16*

Black Jack runs over the coughing creature to stab it…
Balance check 16 +10 =26, makes it
Attack roll 16 +10 -4 (defensive) +2 (flanking) = 24; Damage is 1d6 +2 +2d6 = 6 +2 +6 +1 =15 points of damage
…stabbing it deep into the things chest and causing it to collapse dead at his feet!

[occ]OK combat is over BUT smoke will be causing people to cough ect. What actions would you be taking? I am going to let you each roll me a Fortitude Check (I will trust your rolls, just post the roll and the result) with a DC of 15 this round. If you make it, tell me what you are doing. Villard makes a stabilization roll this round ‘spoiler’ for DarkMaster/Villard only please 



Spoiler



rolls a 1, makes it, he is not bleeding


What are the rest of you doing? Kitsch is coughing this round, but can make a Fortitude check for next round[/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 28, 2004)

Kitsch will attempt to recover from coughing and flee for the bell tower and the outside air.

[fort save 18+2 20, phew... made it]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2004)

OOC: Fort check 20.

Black Jack gives one potion to Zoraster, then pores another down Villiard's throat.

OOCotions of cure moderate wounds.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 28, 2004)

OCC Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## JimAde (Jun 28, 2004)

[OOC: Fortitude save: (8)+3=11, no good!]

Torren drops to one knee, couging and choking.  Tears stream down his face as he tries to gather his things together.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OCC Thanks a lot !!!




OOC: Your welcome.

IC: You owe me.  

OOC: He is a pirate after all.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

Zoroaster drinks the potion provided to him and gains 2d8 +3 Hit Points back (8 +8 +3! =21 points back)

Poring another vile down Villard's throat, he gains back (2 +6 +3 =11 points back; he now is at 8 Hit Points left)

Assuming that those that are not coughing and choking assist those that are, the party can retreat back to the belltower... and hope the fire does not get to back 

How bad does the fire get? Scale of 1-10, a 7

About an hour or so pass and while most of the building is destroyed by the fire, the belltower is safe. The party watches but see no sign of the fishmen… until something comes floating up out of the cave that leads into the Crematorium… a very pale fishman, floating about 2 feet off the ground. He is carrying a strange staff… or bone in one hand (and is about 200 feet away). He looks up to the toward and everyone hears him says something… while you can’t understand the words (and he is to far away for you to really hear them anyway)… yet you call can ‘hear’ him say “You have won nothing hear surface scum… the night is coming to this world… he who was banished to the deep stirs and will slumber no longer… the stars align, the signs are clear… and soon your ‘place’ will sink into the sea… he will have his revenge against those that betrayed him… Freeport” he almost spits “…Freeport will run red with the blood of his sacrifice… yes, it will”

And with that he floats out towards the city (and not far from where your boat is moored) and issues a high picked scream… within moments the waters start to boil and a the head of a sea serpent (something none of you have seen, but have heard plenty of tales about) rises up out of the water. The floating creature lands on it neck. Looking back one last time at the Hermitage he causally sweeps his arms and your boat is pulled out to sea and then sinks in moments. The creatures then disappear under the water….

The storm blows out, the rain has all stopped, the Hermitage is mostly gone, but the party remains… now wondering about how they might return home…


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> OOC: Your welcome.
> 
> IC: You owe me.
> 
> OOC: He is a pirate after all.



Trust me, I will not forget you


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

OOC: Could Fenrith pray water walk tomorrow a few times and we make it back the Jesus' way? he is fifth level and we are five.

Priest, I remember a cleric who was able to walk on water like if it was dry land, do you think you could do that?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

[occ]Water walk would last 10 minutes/level and is 5th level. He can also Fly. You are about 6-8 hours sailing out of Freeport, so I would guess it is about 24 to 30 miles away... so not super likely BUT this is a busy sea port, you might head that way and hope that a ship would be passing by (most ships head out in the morning also with the tide, and that is only a few hours away, or you could wait a day)[/occ]


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 29, 2004)

I also suggest, while we wait, to investigate the area to see if we could find a faster way back or some clues about this pretended end of Freeport. If we can't find anything we could still rely on the priest divine powers to come back


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

OOC: Actually, I would think the fire would be visible from Freeport.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

[occ]could be... in the morning the smoke should be visiable... the fire might have been seen at night... but most people try not to think about this place at all if they can help it[/occ]


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2004)

[OOC: If people are still injured, Torren will share his healing potions.  He'll use one on himself and offer the other to anyone else who looks to be in bad shape.

Did Captain Drac make it back to me safely?  Last I saw of him he was sitting on the chandelier, but I hope he took off when the fire started.  Forgot to mention it.]

"Well, I can't do much to get us back, but if the stairs are gone I can at least get us down from here," Torren offers.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

[occ]Yes, he flew out the front door as they were still open, no fishmen came through it. Yes part of the stairs were destroyed... you can get them, with a great deal of care[/occ]


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 29, 2004)

_Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but this game sort of fell under the radar, and recent internet problems have compounded the issue. I'm back.__

Fentrith shrugs. "Well, you know...I might. But my real specialties deal more with air. I can fly!" he says helpfully. "We could also try and you know, build a boat or raft or something like that, like people always do when they're marooned on desert isles."_


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith shrugs. "Well, you know...I might. But my real specialties deal more with air. I can fly!" he says helpfully. "We could also try and you know, build a boat or raft or something like that, like people always do when they're marooned on desert isles."



Torren chuckles.  "Hopefully it won't come to that.  If nobody shows up for a while, you can fly back to the city and get us some help, right?  It's a bit far for the good Captain."

To Villard's suggestion that they investigate further he says, "I'm game, but not until morning.  I feel terrible."

[OOC: Is Torren still weakened?  Do I need to make a secondary damage save?]


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 29, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot HP ?/42*

[OOC: Zoraster would have turned down Black Jack's cure moderate potion in favor of using one of his own (far less valuable) cure light potions, since the battle was already over.]

"I have a magical boat that could take us back, but I'd like to save it if I can.  It only works once.  And they're traditionally used for escaping sinking ships."  Zoraster says with a grin.  

Zoraster will become unusually quiet for a moment as he looks over the blackened and bloody condition of his fine clothes.  "I really liked this cloak..."

Then he suddenly perks up again.

"Hey, that priest is probably gonna be pretty pissed off if he finds out we burned down his church.  Maybe we should tell him the fishmen did it."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> [OOC: Zoraster would have turned down Black Jack's cure moderate potion in favor of using one of his own (far less valuable) cure light potions, since the battle was already over.]
> 
> "I have a magical boat that could take us back, but I'd like to save it if I can. It only works once. And they're traditionally used for escaping sinking ships." Zoraster says with a grin.
> 
> ...



Torren looks perplexed as he gulps down his potion.  "The fishmen _did_ do it.  I don't know what you're talking about," he says in a passable imitation of innocence.  "Cheer up my friend," he continues to the halfling, "when we return to Freeport, I shall introduce you to my tailor.  I may be a wizard, but what he can do with brocade is real magic."

[OOC: Cure Moderate Wounds potion: (4+3)+3=10 HP back.  I'm up to 14.  Woot!]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> [OOC: Zoraster would have turned down Black Jack's cure moderate potion in favor of using one of his own (far less valuable) cure light potions, since the battle was already over.]
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> This battle is over, but there may be others.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

Some time passes as the group debates what to do... the sun's glow is just starting to shin announcing the morning and coming day...

[i.e. I will let you deside what you want to do now... they may or may not be other things happening debending on what you do. You only have a couple of hours of rest before morning, so no healing for this night unless you wish to rest into the day... just give me an idea what you wish to do... i.e. "Sit around and wait for a boat to show up" "explore the cave" "look around for wood to make a raft" "send the Cleric towards Freeport and hope he see a boat before his spells run out (Fly lasts for 1min/level, and the max speed is 120Ft movement; so he could make just over a mile)]


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

Villard will drink one of his cure light wound potion. Villard suddenly realise that his beloved body was probably badly burned down, Villard will try to find her back among the ruins hopping to offer her a proper burial spot.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes indeed that part of the building suffered a lot of fire damage. Villard can find her, but her body was fairly badly burned...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 30, 2004)

Villard will dig a small hole and respectfully bury her there, making one last prayer before filling up the hole. Villard, last night, almost joined her, But Villard still feel that he can do something in this world.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2004)

"I suggest we investigate the cave.  I would hate something else to come upon us unaware."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 30, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Villard will dig a small hole and respectfully bury her there, making one last prayer before filling up the hole. Villard, last night, almost joined her, But Villard still feel that he can do something in this world.



Torren will give him a hand.  No wise cracks, no unhelpful observations.  Even Blackquill can keep his mouth shut sometimes. 



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "I suggest we investigate the cave. I would hate something else to come upon us unaware."



"Very well," Torren agrees.  "But we are pretty well chewed.  First sign of trouble we clear out and await reinforcements.  All right?"


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

As the sun is slowly rising and the new day begins, the party assembles at the cave entrance, looking in causally. The tunnel has obviously been widened and straightened with tools, allowing for a gentle incline into the side of the hill. There are places for torches and lanterns, but they have all been smashed or knocked over and the cave is fairly dark, but about 20ft ahead, light can be seen spilling in from the roof of the cave and onto a large oven… that much be the Crematorium. 

The Crematorium room itself is about 25 feet across, with what once were shelves and vases to hold the burnt remains of the deeply departed before they would be sent back to the city to be claimed by love-one or to be spread out in the water (per the departed request or in the case of poor and the unknown). The 'Crematorium' itself is a large iron oven, with two large doors in the front. 

There are two exits from this room, both curving hallway that leads deeper into the side of the hill, one on each side of the Crematorium itself. The one on the right leads down deeper where the “tombs” are located (long term body storage, think the Roman tombs, with tunnels and tunnels deep into the earth and though out the side of the mountain, with most of the bodies resting in holes dug into the earth and they sealed up inside). The other hallway ends shortly at a heavy and thick wooden door. The bodies of two fishmen can be seen before the door, they both look like the have serious frost burns on most of the body, with icicles and maybe even a bit of mold on their bodies. The door looks a bit blacked as if it had suffered some fire damage, and the hallway is extremely cold…unnaturally so. The door itself is closed.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2004)

*Kitsch - filcher rogue 5*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The other hallway ends shortly at a heavy and thick wooden door. The bodies of two fishmen can be seen before the door, they both look like the have serious frost burns on most of the body, with icicles and maybe even a bit of mold on their bodies. The door looks a bit blacked as if it had suffered some fire damage, and the hallway is extremely cold?unnaturally so. The door itself is closed.




Kitsch draws out a thin wand of white wood from one of the easily available pockets on his harness and attempts to evoke its magic upon himself until his wounds have sufficiently disappeared.









*OOC:*


use magic device +8, activate wand DC 20







----------------------

Signing to the others ~stay, probably a trap of some sort~  He'll then slowly examine the area leading up to the fishman and the door, looking for any traps or anything of the sort.









*OOC:*


search +6; reflex +10 (+11 vs. traps) & evasion; ac 21 (22 vs. traps)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

Kitsch uses the wand to see if he can heal himself, and while it takes him a few tries he eventually heals himself…
No need really to role as you will eventually succeed BUT checking to see how many charges you use; the first time Kitsch succeeds he heals 7 Hit Points, bring him up to 17. The second succeeds he heals another 6, bring him up to 23. On the third success he heals 4, bringing him, up to Full Hit Points. Using 3 charges from the wand
Kitsch then goes forward and starts to examine the area…
Search check 15 +6 =21
…but he sees no obvious trap. He does not set anything off as it were, but it is very cold here by the door. Kitsch can see that there seems to be some kind of mold growing on the door and around the walls of the hallway.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kitsch uses the wand to see if he can heal himself, and while it takes him a few tries he eventually heals himself…
> No need really to role as you will eventually succeed BUT checking to see how many charges you use; the first time Kitsch succeeds he heals 7 Hit Points, bring him up to 17. The second succeeds he heals another 6, bring him up to 23. On the third success he heals 4, bringing him, up to Full Hit Points. Using 3 charges from the wand
> Kitsch then goes forward and starts to examine the area…
> Search check 15 +6 =21
> …but he sees no obvious trap. He does not set anything off as it were, but it is very cold here by the door. Kitsch can see that there seems to be some kind of mold growing on the door and around the walls of the hallway.




Turning to Villiard "you think it might be the mold?"


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Turning to Villiard "you think it might be the mold?"



[OOC: Karl, can we see the mold from where we are, and if so, can you make appropriate Knowledge checks for us (Nature or Arcana or whatever) to identify it?]


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> [OOC: Karl, can we see the mold from where we are, and if so, can you make appropriate Knowledge checks for us (Nature or Arcana or whatever) to identify it?]




You all can see just a little bit of it...it is a very dull color but that is about it...

normally this would be Knowledge/Dungeoneering which is a VERY uncommon in this area of course… and as none of you have it I will allow Know/Arcane or Nature roll with a higher DC… those that have either…
Torren Know/Arcane roll 5 +5 =10, no idea
Villard Know/Nature 10 +8 =18, not sure… but with the cold and all, you remember hearing about a mold that reacts ‘badly’ to fire but that is all you remember


----------



## Kangaxx (Jul 2, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot  21/42*

Zoraster will look bored as the rest of party discusses cold mold.

[OOC: For the sake of simplicity, I'll just have Zoraster take Black Jack's potion.]


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Fentrith hangs back near the entrance, desperately scribbling notes into a small book while trying to remain alert for danger. "Why is it so cold here? Maybe some kind of undead?" Fentrith asks helpfully.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 2, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Fentrith hangs back near the entrance, desperately scribbling notes into a small book while trying to remain alert for danger. "Why is it so cold here? Maybe some kind of undead?" Fentrith asks helpfully.



Torren shrugs.  "No idea, but if we're going to do this let's get on with it."  He holds out his hand and Captain Drac hops onto it.  To the parrot he says, "Captain, go perch on a tree and keep an eye out for ships, would you?  There's a good lad."  The parrot flutters out of the cave.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 2, 2004)

the room remains cold 

[occ]note - if anyone wants their character to think about clues etc. let me know what you think you "should" know or what way your twisted logic might take you [/occ]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> the room remains cold
> 
> [occ]note - if anyone wants their character to think about clues etc. let me know what you think you "should" know or what way your twisted logic might take you [/occ]




OOC: I don't know if Villiard didn't know.  The rest of us are city slickers and sailors.  Perhaps Kitsch in his life before Freeport?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2004)

Fentrith shrugs. "We could just burn everything, like last time. Oh, no, wait, the sea devils did that, not us. My mistake."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2004)

Kitsch puzzles for a minute over the veins of frost that he saw when he fired his crossbow earlier, perhaps there's something involving fighting cold with cold which might help, or perhaps even luring the mold to the coolness of his crossbow?


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2004)

Spoiler for Kitsch 



Spoiler



Looking at his crossbow closely he notices that there is a word or a phrase burned onto the side of it. It is very small, but not small enough that he would not have noticed it before. The word or phrase is up to you or I will figure out something BUT you do now that yes, whenever you say this word from now on, your Crossbow will has the 'Frost' enhancement onto it


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Spoiler for Kitsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For Karl 



Spoiler



it'd have to be in Filcher if he had to speak it, something along the lines of "twilight's chill", otherwise it might be a rune that he has to rub his hand across or something like that.


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 4, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> For Karl
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[occ]Sure sounds good to me!![/occ]


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2004)

Approaching the door again, Kitsch gives it a go of searching the door itself, checking to see if it is locked, potentially trapped and so on.  He will then attempt to disable any devices which could be harmful and open the lock if locked, otherwise he'll try to open the door.  He'll also try not to touch any of the frosty-mold.

[Search +6, Disable Device +8, Open Locks +12]


----------



## Karl Green (Aug 31, 2004)

[occ]Again all sorry for letting this game slide[occ]



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Approaching the door again, Kitsch gives it a go of searching the door itself, checking to see if it is locked, potentially trapped and so on.  He will then attempt to disable any devices which could be harmful and open the lock if locked, otherwise he'll try to open the door.  He'll also try not to touch any of the frosty-mold.
> 
> [Search +6, Disable Device +8, Open Locks +12]





 Search check 12 +6 =18, Kitsch can find no traps.
The mold and the frost covers the lock and the whole door, and is also spread over the bodies on the ground. There does not seem to be any place where it is not. As carefully as possible, Kitsch tries to get to the lock...
Reflex save 11+10 =21
...but the frost almost seems to seek out the filcher's hand, reaching out at him. Kitsch is able to move back fast enough before it hurt him but he is pretty sure he can not get to the lock without getting the mold on him...
Int roll 16 +2 =18 
...For some reason, Kitsch also thinks that the "mold" was attracted to his body heat; it grew just a bit the closer he got to it.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 31, 2004)

"Kitsch, my friend," Torren says concernedly.  "Come away from there.  Let's try to destroy that stuff from a distance.  Perhaps some alchemical fire, or a few vials of acid will take care of it."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2004)

Skittering back from the searing frost, Kitsch signs to Torren ~indeed, hungry moss~


----------



## JimAde (Aug 31, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Skittering back from the searing frost, Kitsch signs to Torren ~indeed, hungry moss~



Looking over the filcher for injury Torren says, "Have you any of that alchemical fire left?  I never carry the stuff myself you know."


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Indeed, I tend to use my weapons."


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "Indeed, I tend to use my weapons."



 Torren replies, "I have just gotten into the habit of avoiding open flames.  Too much time aboard ship, I suppose," he says with a shrug.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

[occ] Assuming one of the braver adventure advances with a torch (as you have not other "fire")...[/occ]

Advancing on the fire with a touch, Torren notices that as the fire gets closer to the mold, it actually gets colder in the tunnel... the mold is almost reaching for the torch... fire might not be a good idea against this mold.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] Assuming one of the braver adventure advances with a torch (as you have not other "fire")...[/occ]
> 
> Advancing on the fire with a touch, Torren notices that as the fire gets closer to the mold, it actually gets colder in the tunnel... the mold is almost reaching for the torch... fire might not be a good idea against this mold.



"Hmm.  Acid it is, then," says Torren, backing away from the mold.  "I haven't any with me, though.  I'll have to get some from the shop and come back."  He thinks for a moment.  "Of course, I know a minor spell that produces acid.  But I would need to prepare myself."  He closes his eyes, pinching the bridge of his nose and rubbing his face in exhaustion.  "And I don't think I can manage it without some rest."


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 1, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

"How much acid is that spell going to make?  'Cause that's a lot of mold."

Zoraster's interest in the mold has perked up after seeing it reach for Kitsch.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2004)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> "How much acid is that spell going to make?  'Cause that's a lot of mold."
> 
> Zoraster's interest in the mold has perked up after seeing it reach for Kitsch.



 Torren shrugs.  "Each one makes just a little, but I could cast it a dozen times or so if I prepare myself correctly."

 [OOC: I'm just talking about Acid Splash, but that many castings might do it.  GM call, obviously.]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

[occ] I am not overly harsh when it comes to Cantrips, you can "change" those you have at a rate of 5-10 minutes for each spell...[/occ]


----------



## JimAde (Sep 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ] I am not overly harsh when it comes to Cantrips, you can "change" those you have at a rate of 5-10 minutes for each spell...[/occ]



 [OOC: So I have 7 spells prepared (of all levels) so I can turn them all into Acid Splash in about an hour?  Or am I completely misunderstanding?]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2004)

[occ]Ah maybe... I was thinking you could change any Cantrips you have to other Cantrip without much problems... not sure about higher level spells, but... not a horrible idea... so long as it is just a cantrip


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2004)

Kitsch sits back a bit, rolling a pair of dice over and over in his fingertips.  _Just let him do his thing,_ he thinks as Torren mulls over burning a way through the mold.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 3, 2004)

[occ]OK just making an assumption here, that Torren asks the party to give him 10 minutes or so to try out a theory and sits down to relearn one of his cantrips and change it over to Acid Splash...[/occ]

Standing back up after a moment, Torren focuses for a second, mutters some words, spits into his hand and tosses a greenish glob at the door. Hissing and burning for a second, the acid burns easily through the door. The mold seems to just move out of the way as it were, where the door is destroyed the mold just collects around the hole. But there is a hole in the door now… when Black Jack and Zoraster think that they might have hear a muffled gasp of surprise and some light crying, coming from beyond the door…


----------



## JimAde (Sep 3, 2004)

"Hm.  Well that didn't do much," Torren says irritably.  "I'm running out of ideas.  Let's see how it likes this.  Cover your ears, all."  He draws a rock from his leather bag and hurls it at the door, hurriedly covering his own ears while the stone is in flight.

[OOC: Thunderstone.  I know they don't do any real damage, but it's worth a shot.  Torren apparently didn't hear the sounds from the far side of the door.]


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 3, 2004)

Villard hussles back from the grave of fortune he did for his beloved. He just overheard Torren recommendation and covers his ear. he looks at the mold and his compagnion and can't help wondering why a bit of mold is scarring them so badly.

[OoC sorry for the late post for some reason the IC thread wasn't in my registered thread.]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 4, 2004)

[occ]I'm going to move this along a bit and post for the two who heard something...[/occ]

As Torren is about ready to throw his little bundle, Black Jack and Zoraster both say that they heard something like crying from inside the room...


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 4, 2004)

*Zoraster Surefoot*

"I think I heard someone crying back there.  But we're going to need a lot more acid to make a big enough hole to get through.  Hmm...  If it tries to get to get to heat, do you think it might retreat from cold?  But we don't have anything that cold anyway."

Edit OOC: Heh, Karl beat me to it by 4 minutes.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 4, 2004)

_A hole eh? Hrm..._

Kitsch eyes the hole curiously.









*OOC:*


How big is the hole?  With Escape Artist I can fit through really small spaces, with tumbling and my muy-bueno reflex save I might be able to get through.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Hark, I 'eard a cry as well.  Your idea of cold could have merit mayhap.  Alas, am as without cold as I am fire.  Ho, the room, Ye have any advise for this mold?"


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 5, 2004)

The hole is only a few inches wide, not enough for anyone to fit though yet...

At Black Jacks shout, there is quit in the room for a few moments when a females' voice shouts back "*Ah hello, who's out there? Are you part of the Sea Lords Guard? You speak common well enough, so I am rather hopeful that you are not one of those Sea Devil raiders. There are two of us in here… oh and don't get to close to the door. That mold can suck the heat out of you within seconds. I released it on the outside of the door when the Sea Devils attacked. We could not fight them all off, and it was the only thing I could think of to keep them out. It is vulnerable to cold, the only thing that can kill it. Oh do you have any foot or water? We have very little water and no food in here for a couple of days now I would guess…*"


----------



## JimAde (Sep 5, 2004)

Torren heaves a heavy sigh.  "We have little in the way of provisions, but we can probably scare something up," he shouts.  "Hold on in there."  He turns to his companions.  "All right, if we haven't any cold, perhaps we can use heat to lure it away from the door. Failing that, I have another idea. That tiny hole I made in the door might be big enough for something to pass through. I might be able to toss the weighted end of a rope in, have the folk inside tie it to the knob, then we can all heave the door off its hinges. Sound good?"

  [OOC: I know it's a small hole, but I have True Strike prepared as well as Animate Rope.  Between them I hope we can do it.]

 EDIT: And Cat's Grace!  If I cast the spells on somebody with a big dex, already...


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"Well I suppose we could tie a rope to one of my arrows, thar matey.  But as for pulling the door open, now that be taking a bit ah doin."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 5, 2004)

Villard observes his compagnion without a word. He was thinking about using his potion of sanctuary but that would requires to touch the mold and that doesn't seems to be a good idea.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 5, 2004)

Kitsch shrugs to himself about going through the hole.

He chitters something to himself and then signs to Torren ~pulling the door off might be the best bet we have for now, unless you can get that mold to follow heat somehow~


----------



## JimAde (Sep 5, 2004)

[OOC: Making a couple of assumptions here, let me know if I'm out of line ]
"All right, then.  Let's try the lure first," says Torren.  Grabbing a torch from a wall sconce he gets it lit after a moment's effort.  He advances slowly toward the mold, holding the flaming torch as far out as he can.  As he reaches the edge of the mold, he tries to entice it to follow him along the wall back away from the door.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 5, 2004)

As the torch draws nearer the mold it does in fact come towards the heat; but Torren notices that that heat is causing the mold to grow NOT move so much. 

Retreating back, looking over the hole, Torren is pretty sure that with True Strike he could toss a hook through the hole to drag it out. It takes a couple of minutes to do it but the with his rope and hook, Torren casts his spells and tosses...
Attack roll 17 +20 +5 =42 a hit (I was assuming a DC 30)
...easily hooking it part of it in the hole and holding it fast. With everyone taking a hold of the rope and pulling as hard as they can the door eventually gives way and is ripped out of it hinges.

While much of the mold was on the door but part of it is still on and around the doorframe, the bodies and the walls nearby. Looking in from the hallway, the group can see a small ceremonial room, with a small shrine to Wee Jass, and two humans. It is pretty dark within the room and the only light is your torches, but you can make out a younger woman and an older man, both cold, tired and dirty. The older man looks like he has been crying for a while, but the woman (well most like girl) looks at you with steady eyes and says "*Aye now that did the trick, but I am not sure if we can could survive running past the remaining mold. It would cause a quick frost burn, even with minimal contact. I might make it but I am not so sure about Brother Golmon here. He is not that young and has… well been through a lot here… Got any ideas?*"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2004)

Kitsch will look at the now vacant doorframe, probably far larger than his wee size, he'll sign to Torren ~going in for a look~ and then attempt to do some sort of acrobatic tumbling through the doorframe, avoiding as much of the mold as possible.

[Can't find the rogues gallery thread to put my modifiers up for tumble and what not and not at my own computer to get them there]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 7, 2004)

[occ]I have your sheet, with a +15 so...Tumble check 17 +15 =32[/occ]

Kitsch easy tumbles past the mold, and while he is a little cold he suffers no ill affects. Inside he gets a better look at the young woman and the older man, both look a bit surprised by his appearance for a second. The girl looks at him and says "*Ah, what are you? You are not any like of simian that I have ever seen before. Interesting...*" 

The older man says "*Your not going to hurt us are you?*" and he rubs a small silver holy symbol.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 7, 2004)

*Black Jack Elf Rogue/Fighter*

"I don't think he speaks common.  But from what I understand, he is there to help.  If we can get you out, perhaps you can speak to his friend.  They seem able to communicate well enough."


----------



## JimAde (Sep 7, 2004)

Torren chuckles.  "Oh, Kitsch understands Common just fine," he shouts.  "He simply can't speak it."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2004)

Villard carefully study the mold and try to see if he can identify it and/or know something useful about it. 

OoC [Knowledge nature and survival 8]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 7, 2004)

[occ]Normally it is Knowledge/Dungeoneering, but I will give you a chance but at penalty...

Know check oops 18 +8 =26

Valliad has heard of a type of mold that grows only in caves or deep, deep in the old forests of the main land. Called _white mold_ or _ice growth_ it grows in the presence of heat. The only way he knows how it can be killed it from exposer to cold... maybe they a have a cold room around here for storage or something?


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

[OoC like storing bodies , and thanks for the mold, I was hoping that it was some kind of natural mold that can grow outside too.]

Valliard looks around to see if he can see some kind of cold room use to store body or food


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 8, 2004)

Villard remembers that within the room where he put his beloved was very cool, that part is pretty much destroyed by the fire. There might be another one, but the caves down here go on very deep and branches out all over the place... it could take a long time to explore it all. There might be some food storage areas also, but again it could be anywhere...

Inside the small shire room the young woman says "*Ah ok, so then my little friend, how do you think we should get out of here? And if you have any food or water for the father here...*"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

Villard asks the young women "Do you know where we could find food around ?"


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 8, 2004)

She looks out and says "*Aye there be a cold storage room out back, behind the main building. There is a trap door on the floor that leads underground that we use. We got the ice from the city, some magi or alchemist type has perfected a way of making this ice that lasts for a really long time. It steams a whole lot though... that might do the trick*" 

It takes Villard about 15 minutes to find the place and return with a bag full of the ice. It is almost grey in color, but when thrown on the mold it does the trick. After a couple more minutes most all of the mold is gone and the older man and woman can escape without fear of it. They return with you to the surface. 

Seen in a better light the girl is a rather attractive young woman, standing just over 5ft tall, with short blond hair (cut rather boyish in fact). She looks to Torren and Villard and raises her hand to shake anyone willing and says "*I'm Bianka Altanish by the way. Thank you again. I'm an Acolyte here... well when there was a building here. Anyway thanks for coming to our rescue and all. I don't see a boat around anywhere. How are you all a planning on getting off this rock. We must return the mainland to secure timber and building material. Can't imagine that the dead aren't just staking up back in Freeport. Now then, about any extra food or water you lads might have…*"


----------



## JimAde (Sep 8, 2004)

Torren executes a bow and takes the lady's hand.  "Torren Blackquill at your service," he says.  "Unfortunately we have neither a ship nor much in the way of supplies.  We were hoping that you might provide the latter, while my friend the Captain is keeping a weather eye out for the former.  If necessary he might carry a message back to the city for us."  Rummaging in his leather bag he says, "I do have a few morsels in here for yourself and the father.  Not the best, I'm afraid, but any port in a storm, as they say.  I suspect we're all getting a bit peckish."  He hands the lady some wrapped food.


[OOC: I had three days' travelling rations on my character sheet, which were included in my encumbrance...]


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2004)

Being intimidated by the women attractivness, Villard shakes her hand nervously. Scarred of saying something stupid, he stays silent. 

Villards, quite shy, doesn't know where to stand, so he quickly turns his attention towards finding a way to leave this place. [OOC Does Villard knows what would be the shortest path from the Island to the main land, It doesn't have to be the city, we could walk once on the mainland (knowledge geography 8)] Villards heads towards the ruins to see if he could find some pieces of woods or other material that could be used for building a raft.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 8, 2004)

Kitsch chitters something incorrigible and explores the room the two were in a bit more.  _Torren can take care of those two._

[Search + whatever, taking his time]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 9, 2004)

*Black Jack Fighter/Rogue*

Digging through his pack Jack comes up with some food.  "I'm afraid its mostly sailors rations, salt pork and hard tack.  But you're welcome to share.  If a ship doesn't come soon we will have to suplement some how.  Fishing or hunting, probalbly fishing?" He says turning to the woodsman questioningly"

OOC: Black Jack had 2 weeks trail rations.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 9, 2004)

Villard looks back at the pirate "We'll find something, don't worry." he turns his back and heads towards the ruins "Don't stay there, make yourself usefull" Villard continue, with his usual lack of tact. 

[I assume that Villard Survival +10 in natural environement should be able to provide for him + 5 other taking 10 for the DC20]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 9, 2004)

OK big note I am heading out to my flight tonight so I might not get to post much more, but I want to resolve this before I head out. Right now, I posted all of your 'signature' item stuff over in the Rogues Galley area. I will post it over there also BUT your *XP is 3500* for Part 1. When I get back, any who are still around and what to keep playing I will start up Part 2. After Part 2, depending on XP I might run a couple of short adventures in Freeport and then I hope we will start on Black Sails over Freeport. I want the group to be at least 6th and maybe even 7th when I start that. The mega adventure is pretty big though so we will see 

NOW notes from the game...

The closes land is about 8 miles away, while Freeport is father, so no walking back. 

If you give _the Captain_ a message he should be able to make back to Freeport and is smart enough to be able to take it to someone 'in the know as it were'

Nothing in the small room but a shire to Wee Jess and some soiled clothing etc. 

The two thank Torrin and Black Jack for the food and water, eating and drinking it down a little to fast. Sailors' Rations or not, they are not very picky at this half-starved point. After Captain is sent off on his way with a message, the party sets up camp near the cave to stay out of the weather but it does not look like it will rain this night. As darkness falls a boat with six of the Sea Lords Watch appear down at the docks. They have a small sailing craft that can easily carry everyone, and want to be away from the island tonight. The boat with the characters arrives back in Freeport around 2AM in the morning, and the characters all stumble off to bed, but the boat's pilot asked each of you your name and where you can be reach in the morn. 

After sleeping in, resting (and re-learning spells) the characters all receive a note from the Lady Marilise Maeorgan, a member of the Captains Council (the ruling body in Freeport) with an 'summons' to come to her manner this morning within the Old City. 

When the group arrives, they are greeted by a butler and a number of well-dressed personal guards and shown into a dinning area. A younger, very beautiful woman, with long black curly hair is set at the head of the table, along with Bianka Altanish. Bianka is dressed in a simple blouse and pants, rather unlady like, while the other woman is dressed in a very fine blue dress. They both stand, Bianka smiling at you all (her eyes seem to linger on Villard longer the rest). 

The other lady nods and says "*Thank you for coming gentle folk, I am most pleased to meet you. I am the Lady Maeorgan. Miss Altanish was just telling me her tales of your deeds. I am most impressed and wanted to speak with you all. Please have a seat and join us for breakfast. Tea? Coffee? Fresh juices perhaps? Anything to eat? I can have my cook prepare you something.*"

The lady asks each of the players to tell their tales if they would, later on she informs them of some 'small reward', giving them each an additional 50gp and a week stay at the *Last Resort*. One of the finer inns within the city, the Lady wishes to let the characters all relax there for a week. She will pay all expenses and they are to refresh and recoup in nicer quarters. 

Residents of the city know that the Last Resort overlooks a private dock on the Marina, an imposing building of white stone with polished brass lamps illuminating the outside at night. The building is five stories tall, and none of you have probably ever even been in the dinning room (which is said to serve some of the best lobster and freshest fish in town). 

When we return *Freeport Part 2 - Intrigue Inn (aka the Haunted Place)*


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 9, 2004)

OoC Interesting... God's willing I should still be around when you come back


----------



## JimAde (Sep 9, 2004)

[OOC: Outstanding, Karl.  Big fun!  I'm looking forward to your return.  ]


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2004)

will be here and waiting


----------

